# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  List constructive criticisms for HQ here

## Bradley in DC

Dr. Paul asks in his last email for constructive criticism and recognizes (belatedly) that there are problems at HQ (as if we didn't know ).  So, please take Dr. Paul up on his request and list your calls for constructive criticism here.




> Does this mean our campaign has done everything right? No! We have made
>  mistakes, and will make them again. Not only because errors are to be
>  found in any human endeavor, but because an effort like this, to repeal
>  a hundred years and more of evil, is brand-new on the face of the earth...
> 
> If you have suggestions for me to do better, I want to hear them.


Well, this is turning into a popular thread.  Yes, I will try to add the PMs to me into a summary so if you don't want to make a public post here, feel free to send me a Private Message.


*[EDIT:  I will try to edit a draft summary--or more likely versions of draft summaries--over the weekend and look for comments and suggestions on that as we go.  I will try to incorporate the private comments to me in this manner so as to protect those wishing that their voice be heard without losing their anonymity (including those close to the campaign).  Hopefully Monday or so, we'll be able to present a more complete summary.  Yes, there are issues that have been brought to my attention I will forward to the campaign privately that I shan't make public.  Feel free to PM me those--and please, just to avoid confusion, make clear if you think something needs to be kept private.]*

My first, very primitive and preliminary attempt to begin a sketch of a summary (is that enough qualifiers?).  Some PMs will be kept private and added when sent to the campaign.  Please feel free to comment on my attempts at a summary--this is a Hayekian spontaneous order approach.
Notes for HQ

Thanks for freelance for putting together this working summary for us!

Personnel:
•	Don't be afraid to fire, demote, reorganize and hire in a vigorous way. (Comments regarding specific names suggested for hiring and firing will be added privately in the appendix.)
•	Stop the rudeness--show appreciation to the grassroots and volunteers.
•	Hire an ombudsman—(between campaign and grassroots?).
•	Hire a scheduler and set up state (volunteer, if possible) advance teams, where applicable
•	Hire someone to direct campaign to women
•	 1Train state coordinators
•	 2Hire and train a competent receptionist

Media:
•	Need for more professional media relationships. 
•	Need to add campaign activities and events to AP Daybook and notify even local media.
•	Give guidance to local Meetups for media.
•	Have more media events.
•	Prepare media events professionally coordinating backdrops, dress, color, signage, etc.

Ads:
•	Need to explain why and how policy positions benefit average Americans in a way they can understand.
•	Need to have ads that match a strategy based on crosstab polling information.
•	Need to run ads of a professional quality.
•	Open up the production of ads to the grassroots, YouTube style. (Broadcast Freedom?)
•	 3Note: Suggestions range from heartfelt to funny to hard hitting to using the electibility response as the basis for an ad--something to stand out from the crowd.

Materials:
•	End the bottleneck of supplying materials throughout the country. 
•	Create more materials to appeal to various targeted populations.

Precinct captain program:
•	Concerns over dated, incorrect and incomplete data and lack of assistance and guidance.
•	Concerns of data security of database, etc.

Marketing:
•	Get more endorsements--and then utilize them.
•	Encourage, enlist and utilize "Demographic subgroups for Ron Paul."
•	Develop surrogate speakers database

Generally:
•	More transparency from HQ.
•	More responsiveness from HQ.
•	And my personal favorite suggestion--win more votes!

More if you get Buy-in
•	 4Inspirational turnaround moment (neoconned speech?)
•	 5Website organization and taxonomy
•	 6Primaries state organizations should run like clockwork – debrief, checklist, brief, tweak
•	Filter and utilize e-mail database for reminders and important info 
•	 7Mock debate (and media) practice. Use media appearance to explain how he would accomplish his agenda items.
•	 8Develop and hone talking points.
•	Include grassroots when looking for staff.

FOOTNOTES:

1 Inexperience. A bit of training from consultants with more experience might be in order for hires who lack real political-world experience. This is especially true with regards to local issues. Campaign staff members should know the errata inside and out - this means state laws and state voting rules, this means state GOP and RNC bylaws, etc etc. We had poll checkers get kicked out of the polling places in NH because they needed a letter signed by the state GOP chair. I saw the requirement in the NH rule book myself, but apparently the campaign staff who assigned grassroots folks to poll checking posts did not know about it until we told them.

2 I’ve heard numerous complaints about Brandon—rude, hangs up on people, refuses to connect them when they are returning a phone call, etc.
3 Vision, Attacks, Tailored Messages 
1.	Speak to your VISION of a smaller federal government. The virtue of SELF-RELIANCE, family, community, state and finally limited fed govt. Define the compassion of a CIVIL society. 
2.	Re-assure those currently dependent on fed govt of your commitment to them. 
3.	Specific attacks on policies of opposition. Huckabee's Fair tax = a sure path to a gigantic black market...McCain's 100 years = radicalizing all of Islam not just current terrorists...Il Duce Rudy and Patriot Act = more secret prisons, more torture, fewer civil liberties...BE SPECIFIC
4.	Make ads that match the issues and focus group the people to review your ads in the region to see if you are even close to hitting the mark. FLOOD THESE TV ADS, radio ads, newspaper ads INTO THESE STATES.
5.	get that woman of color from their youtube page in one of the commercials pronto. I mean PRONTO....

5 ”We need you to give the most inspirational speech you have ever given. Something in the vein of your "Neoconned" speech before Congress, but more in the spirit of Reagan's "A Time For Choosing!" speech. Simply, because this is a time for choosing. A time for choosing between Corporate and Grassroots. A time for choosing between a "Nanny State Foreign Policy" and a Strong Foreign Policy. A time for choosing between a Weak Dollar and a Strong Dollar. A time for choosing between a Nanny State Domestic Policy and a Responsible Domestic Policy. A time for choosing between Increasing Government Control and Increasing We the People's Control. A time for choosing between Increasing Government Rights and Increasing Civil Rights. A time for choosing between Government Healthcare and Healthcare Choice. A time for choosing between Fascism and Freedom. Clear and Present Vision. The Hopeful Vision you offer. We already know the problems this country faces. We need to see the Future you offer as the Solution. You need to Paint that Vision in Our minds' Eye.”
The one page that mentions Meetups is far too difficult to find, and secondly, the information about Meetups on that page is buried in fine print at the bottom of the page and requires a scroll up to even notice it.

In other words, the website needs MAJOR restructuring to make it easier to find out about Meetup Groups.

www.MikeHuckabee.com does a much simpler, and more effective, way of advertising and describing Meetup groups and getting people connected. I recommend the Ron Paul web designer look at the Huckabee site and consider emulating it, as it is simpler and more effective. 

The need for this issue is to KISS it, that is keep is shorter and simpler.”

Also, list all events on the Web site in advance so that people can plan to attend.

6 Inexperience. A bit of training from consultants with more experience might be in order for hires who lack real political-world experience. This is especially true with regards to local issues. Campaign staff members should know the errata inside and out - this means state laws and state voting rules, this means state GOP and RNC bylaws, etc etc. We had poll checkers get kicked out of the polling places in NH because they needed a letter signed by the state GOP chair. I saw the requirement in the NH rule book myself, but apparently the campaign staff who assigned grassroots folks to poll checking posts did not know about it until we told them.

7 Ron Paul needs to stop being wishy washy on facts (e.g. Russert's "do you know how much revenue we'd lose if we got rid of the income tax?"), and stop simply ranting that everything is broken without proposing a solution.
For instance "No other Republican is talking about sound money policy, no other candidate knows about economic policy than me.."

8for instance "The GOP has been manipulated into thinking war is a republican endeavor. Who pays for these wars, who do these wars benefit.. We have issues here in American, and we are trying to prop up governments around the world.."

for instance "If you listen to these other candidates you'd think they were serious about illegal immigration, but just look at each of their records 6 months ago. ABYSSMAL. They are just paying lip service to you all, and thru the media you are all buying it. They are open borders, big government labour expliotation all the way...."

In other words, GET TOUGH! Stop being some pansy who is really smart. America wants a LEADER, not an academic....... WE CAN HAVE BOTH!

For instance, he can run circles around people, but he doesn't..

"what do you any of you know of economic policy..... you want war and promote war, but how can we pay for it? who is gonna foot the bill? Do you all agree we should print more money for it.. or how about borrowing it from the Chinese? NO, you will raise taxes to create more government and soon the American people will be more broke paying for the empire in another country, and still you will advice from the very same advisors who set us on this course.." etc..”

Posts to reread in their entirety.

its simple--complete reset needed. 

A complete reset is needing at the campaign HQ.

I would recommend a meeting somewhere in TEXAS for a national 2-4 day strategy meeting prior to FLORIDA. BRAINSTORMING, STRATEGY, FEEDBACK,ETC.

This is what i have seen several companies do in the past to turn things around. Works like gold!

I could see stuff like this coming out:

1) put down a budget on how much money do you have left--lets sit down and see the budget and general forecast plan. ie..5 million left, 3 states you plan to attack and ignore others, media you have available in tv, radio, newspapers, etc. Hire professionals on contract to do databases, back up all data and manage this for all states. Keep data secure and accessable to all. Do not allow students, or non-vetted individuals control of this. It will loose massive votes and or not be maximized as happened in Iowa. Have meetups regularly show these numbers to their teams and lead presentations on this in every region and get feedback to a focused HQ team that is the sector coordinator for that region to get info back to the campaign director for that the issues match. Expect 24 hr turns on all questions nothing less is acceptable.

2) make ads that match the issues and focus group the people to review your ads in the region to see if you are even close to hitting the mark. FLOOD THESE TV ADS, radio ads, newspaper ads INTO THESE STATES. Make sure whether people are ok with computerized call systems. Do not frustrate people with calling systems that are automated. People want human beings to talk with. When you issue a plan there is a growth model on everything. 1st you do high quality ads, then build interest, then you overwhelm people once they support to lock them in. Finally you do humor or relaxed things to affirm your strength, and then you go with bigger infomercials...this was done totally upside down and backwards in Iowa and NH. We were lucky to get what we got because of how badly this was done. 

3)Start unifying the attack on the destruction of America like Glenn Beck talks on. GET BACK TO THE MESSAGE OF BETRAYAL OF THE PARTY AND OUR NATION. HIRE SOMEONE LIKE RICHARD VIGUERIE FROM THE REAGAN CAMPAIGN ERA TO DRIVE THIS. GEESH THIS IS WHAT LOST THEM THE ELECTION IN 2006 on all fronts not just the war. THE GOVT STARTED PAYING OFF THE SUNNIS TO STOP THE FIGHTING. GB MOVED THEIR TROOPS OUT. IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH HONOR as the one soldier said on you tube, likewise this wont hold the minute the money disappears. Have to also wonder where the money goes...hmmm...terrorism?

Our lives and nation are challenged. STOP PLAYING NICE ON THEIR LIES. YOUR LEAD THE MESSAGE ON TV. USE THE WORDS OF OTHERS RIGHT NOW AGAINST THEM FROM TV CLIPS. BUILD ON ALLIES WE HAVE. BUILD THEM UP. MAKE THEM DEFEND THE IMPOSSIBLE. CONNECT THE DOTS FROM OUTSIDE US ALLIES OWN WORDS ON CFR/NAFTA/WTO plans. This is a major issue. NAFTA--to CFR connnection must be made to attach the whole stage to so many enemies that are openly in bed with these groups.

4) Start putting TV ads out that show the full truth...only tv ads allow no response long enough for the ideas to sink in. This gives ground not doing this. It looks like we are asleep. Why this hasn't happened to date is very sad to watch for a 20 million dollar quarter. IF the other guy is busy just responding to ads he cant get his message out. Giving you all the time for publicity and getting your message out. THIS MAKES YOU LOOK LIKE THE FRONT RUNNER AND ELECTABLE! THIS IS A MASSIVE ADVANTAGE NOT USED AT ALL.

5) Take advantage of the massive media resources that support Ron that are sitting on their thumbs for the most part trying to do things with very, very little money. Hire these guys in marketing, politics, PR, tv, graphic design, etc on parallel regional project teams and issues to reduce costs, create a razor sharp SUPER attack machine that no one can keep up with on the issues. DECENTRALIZE POWER. BUT SHARE RESOURCES AND INTEL. DO A FULL OUT ATTACK AND CREATE A MEDIA DONATION FUND FOR DIRECT MONEY TO THIS EFFORT. THIS WOULD GIVE US WHAT WE MUST DO TO TAKE BACK OUR COUNTRY.

6) CREATE Presidential Intel group that surfs the web, news, etc arming our future president just as any president is done with morning reports on intelligence in the WH. RON needs to be way ahead of all arguements, debate tricks, etc. This is Romney's advantage. "Fool me once-maybe, Fool me twice is the campaigns fault". Ron can be much better set up. Case in point is romney's attack of the whole reading the terrorist play book. Nex start dropping hints and creating your own intel, with possible people you agree with Buchanan, Moore, etc....show the conservatives you are one of them right now. Do the same for the 3rd rail AARP groups(the seniorsforronpaul is golden material to use!!!!!), and other powerful support groups.

7) WE APPEAR TO NOT BE ABLE TO MAKE A DECISION AT ALL. Consider hiring a more conservative RP team on board and split the old libertarian forces and this new one strategically. Battle plans need to be setup like you are creating two companies with different customers to go after the state areas in parallel based on liberal and social conservatives different drivers. Too much strategy that would work in the general race is being applied percentage wise to the wrong group in the primary, at the wrong time, with no linkages. At the same time areas like Michigan where no democrats are voting for obama, likewise in Florida our liberal voters could be attacking these states right now!!! Ron has two strong wings. The liberal supporters and the social conservatives. They need parallel operations to catch us all up. Ron has a strong voice for the christian base as does he for the reagan democrats and anti-war crowd. He actually won several polls(even though systems were broke on the votes for this) at value voters. We should be obliterating all sides at rapid speeds they cant keep up with us. 

THIS MUST HAPPEN TO KILL THE UNELECTABLE TAG. THIS IS WHAT IS KILLING US!!!! IT MUST CHANGE RIGHT NOW!!!

IF ALL PEOPLE SEE OR KNOW WHO RON PAUL IS THEN THE CHANGE WILL HAPPEN. 

8) Look for niche ideas to promote to the people to new people. All papers should be flooded, human phone call groups not automated systems(we have 100,000 people we can do human phone calls this is what got ross perot his success), do our own polling door to door in our regions, in our communities do out reaches during poll nights like taking care of kids with volunteer jumping places, this giving us a bump in the eyes of the voters at churches and schools across America. Also this give us a bump at the after vote for having our people ready to go become delegates.

9) Do Prep debates with Ron against strong conservatives in play acting. Get him prepped with his Intel to get people taken out. He needs to feel VERY strong in the debates no matter what. THE Stronger he is the more relaxed, sometimes the more humor, the more strength, the more trust is built. He needs to try a few quick wit humor ideas and put them into shock. We can turn this around. Its easy to do. Ron is an excellent speaker. But he is not getting prepped this is obvious. When tough tactics are tried you can confront and say no...not going to answer or trick into this. You can prove a person doesnt know what they are talking about on an issue by digging into their knowledge, etc. Reagan always did well with taking over things with humor. This always works. Crossness and frustration works sometimes but has to be not all the time. Being smarter, more informed, and laughing off the attacks is a sign of electability for the voters to believe this guy can out think anyone!

10) Create a team that deals with seeking endorsements and setting up one-on-one meetings at national or regional HQ to give access to these endorses to get their input in and get plugged in. There has been a lot of betrayal by the DC party. This means Ron has to prove his stripes one on one before they go and die for the cause. 

DO NOT IGNORE THESE ENDORSERS THEN CALL THEM BEGGING FOR THEIR CALL LISTS! 

IT MAKES US LOOK LIKE TOTAL IDIOTS! 

WHY THIS HAPPENED with a very serious endorser is pure stupidity.

All the possible endorser can say is i am frustrated, disappointed and start looking at other candidates to plug into with their power and voice. Then they start making the unacceptable candidates out to destroy our nation "OK ENOUGH"

SPEECHWRITER is needed to assist & CLARIFY TALKING POINTS!

The media AND the public are not REALLY hearing what Ron Paul is saying.
When he says: "eliminate the Dept of Education"
They hear: "end public schools"

When he says: "end the income tax"
They respond: "But how will we pay for roads & schools?"

When he says: "end the CIA"
They say: "how will we stop terrorists"

When he says: "withdraw troops from everywhere"
They hear: "Isolationism! get rid of the Army, Navy, etc. -- are you crazy?"

----------


## ItsTime

Spend more than $250,000 in Super Tuesday states unlike New Hampshire

----------


## MayTheRonBeWithYou

BETTER ADS that actually talk about Ron's issues - the war, monetary policy, etc.

----------


## Bradley in DC

List activities for press in the AP Daybook.

----------


## ghemminger

I will bring up this thread to HQ in our conference call Monday....Thanks Bradley

----------


## mport1

Ron Paul must be more aggressive in the debates and in general.  He doesn't have to do it in a mean manner but he must do this to get more media attention.  At this point he cannot play it safe and he needs to do whatever he can to grab some headlines.

----------


## ghemminger

Can some one email me a synopsis of this thread for Monday - Thanks

PLEASE ADD SPECIFIC SOLUTIONS - cuz I think the time is right - and we'll get what we ask for!

----------


## Rebel Resource

> Spend more than $250,000 in Super Tuesday states unlike New Hampshire


So...spend considerable chunks of your money on the early states when all candidates are still in the mix, RP name recognition is only 40%, and the grassroots ability to raise the required $23m before Super Tuesday is less than certain?

I don't think that would be wise.

----------


## ItsTime

I think that is his plan. I sure hope so!  in 1988 he had fire not only in his eyes but coming from his ears! I want to see that.  I know he is older now but still 




> Ron Paul must be more aggressive in the debates and in general.  He doesn't have to do it in a mean manner but he must do this to get more media attention.  At this point he cannot play it safe and he needs to do whatever he can to grab some headlines.

----------


## davidhperry

While I totally agree with his critiques of big government, I think we would be attract to even more voters if he would *underscore the positives that would come about from him becoming President*.  Obama is doing this very well and the popularity shows.

----------


## angrydragon

Use the grassroots' ads!!!!

----------


## jgmaynard

The AP datebook is great - also make sure that local media knows of even small events, even if they are not listed on the website - the AP datebook will help a lot. 

Second, I have to say that I really believe Ron needs to stand out more from the crowd in his advertising. If every other R candidate is running ads saying they are tough on illegal immigration, then an ad from us saying the same thing, I believe, has limited value. It is my opinion, and I could be wrong, that running anti-war or pro-civil-liberties commercials is going to get us more mileage (for instance, what about an ad talking about the cost of the war that we are passing on to our kids? That argument has been pretty powerful for me when dealing with Rs). Just a thought. 

JM

----------


## mport1

> Use the grassroots' ads!!!!


Ditto.

----------


## ItsTime

More ads of him petting doggies and hugging children. He needs to get the dumb vote too.

----------


## hawkeyenick

> I will bring up this thread to HQ in our conference call Monday....Thanks Bradley


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, bring up the clear trends in the NH exit polls, that's everything we will need to win!

McCain got all of our demographics, and the reason is clear why if you read the exit poll.

----------


## Rebel Resource

> BETTER ADS that actually talk about Ron's issues - the war, monetary policy, etc.


It seems the early ads have been aimed at as general an audience as possible...testing the water, so to speak. Increasing his credibility in a non-controversial way, and being fairly non-specific.

Educating a nation via TV ads cannot go to level 5 knowledge this early. Start slow, because most of the target audience is Dumb As Rocks.

----------


## Peppy690

tell him to talk like he is the president, people want to see personality (as shown from polls), tell him to spit out specific plans for uniting america... then go into his platform

----------


## Highstreet

Honorable Dr. Paul,

Now is the time to lead! We need you to shine. 

We need you to give the most inspirational speech you have ever given. Something in the vein of your "Neoconned" speech before Congress, but more in the spirit of Reagan's "A Time For Choosing!" speech. Simply, because this is a time for choosing. A time for choosing between Corporate and Grassroots. A time for choosing between a "Nanny State Foreign Policy" and a Strong Foreign Policy. A time for choosing between a Weak Dollar and a Strong Dollar. A time for choosing between a Nanny State Domestic Policy and a Responsible Domestic Policy. A time for choosing between Increasing Government Control and Increasing We the People's Control. A time for choosing between Increasing Government Rights and Increasing Civil Rights. A time for choosing between Government Healthcare and Healthcare Choice. A time for choosing between Fascism and Freedom.

I know it is not your favored format. However, the people need to be inspired to vote for you. They need to see your leadership ability to have confidence in you. They need to hear your clear and present VISION, because that is what feeds the Hope you offer.

We the People need to hear your Clear and Present Vision. The Hopeful Vision you offer. We already know the problems this country faces. We need to see the Future you offer as the Solution. You need to Paint that Vision in Our minds' Eye.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you,
Jeff Chapin
Ohio

----------


## John P Slevin

> Spend more than $250,000 in Super Tuesday states unlike New Hampshire


They spent over 3 million in New Hampshire

They got money late, spent what they felt wise, and have been building in other states.

My best suggestion is that the campaign, to any extent allowable under campaign law, designate someone(s) to quickly and continually keep supporters in the loop about what the campaign is doing...not strategies of course, which everyone needs to understand can't be made public, but actual events.  Every communication by Ron Paul to his supporters always seems to get people pumped!

----------


## literatim

They need to have a Public Relations person specifically to communicate regularly with the grassroots.

----------


## Sesshomaru

> BETTER ADS that actually talk about Ron's issues - the war, monetary policy, etc.


This post has really good commentary:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...76&postcount=1

I think HQ should work more with the grassroots ads (like operation broadcast freedom) that are much better and free in the sense that the grassroots would not charge for them.

Ron's message needs to have more zeal and he has to really fight back. Todays speech with Blitzer is more of what we need to see.

Also, materials need to be sent in a timely matter. It takes way too long to get anything if you run out.

The campaign needs to be aggressive of getting Ron on national radio (i.e. the Howard Stern show), the Superbowl (please use a grassroots ad or ask them to make one specifically tailored for it),  and others where he has a chance to do all of the above.

----------


## thexjib

RUN BETTER ADS!!!!!!!!!

and keep challenging Rudy McRomny on the war!!!!

----------


## BrianH

Allocate a percentage, say at least *5% of donations* from an area to be immediately and automatically available for grassroots initiatives from the area. 
Have a dedicated staffer at  HQ approve grassroots print ads which the campaign will pay for from the above budget.

----------


## bgoldwater

Stop making ads about the life issue.  Make ads showing his credibility on fiscal conservatism. Also, make anti war ads

----------


## jj111

RP2008 website has multiple problems in its making it very difficult for people to find out about Meetup Groups.  Separate website sections under "Get Involved" and "Join Us" should be consolidated into one section.  Several of the submenus under "Get Involved" should be deleted or buried into further sub-sub menus, especially the boring, arcane, legal disclaimers.

A submenu under "Get Involved" or "Join Us" needs to mention the word either "Local" or "Meetup" or both.  There is no mention of either of those words in any of the menu or submenu titles.  

The one page that mentions Meetups is far too difficult to find, and secondly, the information about Meetups on that page is buried in fine print at the bottom of the page and requires a scroll up to even notice it.

In other words, the website needs MAJOR restructuring to make it easier to find out about Meetup Groups.

www.MikeHuckabee.com does a much simpler, and more effective, way of advertising and describing Meetup groups and getting people connected.   I recommend the Ron Paul web designer look at the Huckabee site and consider emulating it, as it is simpler and more effective. 

The need for this issue is to KISS it, that is keep is shorter and simpler.

----------


## Jimmy

RUN BETTER TV ADS!!! Get a few HARD CORE SHOCKER type ads as well...run the livin hell out of them!!

----------


## thexjib

an overhaul of the Website is a great idea.

----------


## murrayrothbard

ATTACK!  ATTACK!  ATTACK!

And go a lot more populist in the rhetoric.  Don't have change the goods just wrap'm up better.

----------


## Mark Rushmore

Fight. Communicate. Fight. Communicate.

----------


## freelance

Campaign 101:

I'll be brief, because there's a link at the bottom, and I'm not going to reinvent the wheel.

*Media*
Develop a cordial working relationship with the media. This means that you RETURN phone calls, you show up and don't leave a host with airtime to fill at the last minute, etc.

*Scheduling*
Get a campaign scheduler (someone with prior campaign experience who knows what they're doing). The scheduler will work with the senior staff to distribute the candidate's appearances based on a recognized set of priorities, not based on where the candidate can best preach to the choir. List all events on the Web site so that people can show up with plenty of notice. Schedule Town Hall Meetings. Dr. Paul needs to hear what concerned voters have on their minds.

*About his presentation*
PLEASE get someone (a coach or whatever) to help him slow down, modulate his voice and breath from the diaphragm when he speaks. Also, he needs to be assertive in the debates. He can be polite and assertive at the same time.

*Primaries*
The people on the ground in IA and NH need to be FULLY debriefed to find out what went right, what went wrong. Develop a checklist based on those findings, fully brief grassroots volunteers on the ground elsewhere, and tweak as necessary. Rinse, lather, repeat.

Develop an active *surrogate speaker list* and utilize these people. The scheduler can use the surrogates when the candidate is unavailable for maximum coverage. There should be NO GOP event where we are not represented by a competent surrogate, even if it's not a surrogate speaker. The scheduler simply contacts the state person, who contacts the county and surrounding county people. It's a basic drill down exercise.

*PLAN, DON'T REACT*

Utilize the e-mail database for more than fund raising. Send reminder e-mails about cut-off dates for everything and reminders to vote. 

Check out this thread:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=85321

HTH

----------


## stevedasbach

Better communications with supporters, especially when they do things that seem counter-intuitive. Transparancy led to incredible fundraising success. The rest of the campaign needs to move in that direction.

For example, how about announcing major ad buys?

----------


## roversaurus

Have town hall meetings where he takes questions from Real people who
are undecided or opposed to him - be nice and friendly to these people.

Be on talk radio or TV no matter how small a market from dawn until dusk.

Do not let someone else write (unless all they do is type the dictation) emails
to your supporters.

Have your campaign communicate with the grass roots. Multiple times each day.

Cut down on frivolous expenses. Make sure your money is still coming in.

Make some TV ads that are FUNNY - These will be forwarded in emails
all over.

Make it clear you want to kill Osama Bin Ladin

Tell people the cost of the war has and will continue to destroy the
economy. "It's the war *IS* the economy, Stupid".

Kiss puppies and babies and shake hands.

----------


## Dlynne

Hire professional people to coordiante and run the campaign. Expecially a media relations person. Please.

----------


## quantized

Spokewomen is needed to capture the women votes. We need Carol Paul and his daughters to be more active in the campaign trail.

----------


## Created4

From other threads:

----begin quote --------

I support Hillary Clinton. Yes, I am a sheep of the Democratic party powerbrokers

Personally, I think Ron Paul has some very "out there" ideas that he alone as President could not accomplish. He would have to have a large Libertarian balance in the House and Senate. I think he means well. I think he is extremely intelligent. Some of his ideas are fantastic and I think out of all of the Republicans he is the only candidate who actually believes what he says and not what his staffers, polls or pundits say. However, people like a "polished" politician. Ron is not. That might hurt him more than anything. He is goofy looking, not the best dresser and such. Like it or not, that stuff matters to the American people.

You have the most money. Use it. Ron Paul is/was not a very well known candidate. The whole "national" strategy may work for Rudy, but everyone knows him. He can take a big hit in the first two states. Ron needed to do more "real" and retail politiking. He did not. The other candidates had 4 or 5 events/rallys a day. That is why they got a lot more MSM media coverage. You cannot cover a candidate who is not out there holding big events. Ron's campaign has the money to do it. They need to use it!

Without changing who Ron Paul is, they need to "clean him up." Clean up his speeches, his apperance and his family. This is an age of 24-hour cable news and photos taken and posted on the internet in seconds. People look at his picture more than listen to his words. He needs to 'look presidential'.

He needs a national media spokesperson who has real national media contacts. I guarantee you (know for a fact) every major candidates press secretary has Larry King, Chris Matthews, etc's cell phone number in their phone. They also have a relationship with the media that helps give them this coverage.
-----end quote --------

And here is what a Ron Paul supporter in New Hampshire, who campaigned for Dr. Paul, wrote:

-----start quote------

It's not the way Ron Paul himself is delivering his message. Howard Dean went out there on every stump speech in New Hampshire, rolled his sleeves up so everyone could see him doing it, and went on an angry tirade for an hour and a half about why Republicans are horrible. Ya know what? Howard Dean didn't win New Hampshire but he finished very well here and is still a much liked figure in this state. The problem is, Ron Paul hasn't traveled to every corner of this state doing Town Hall meetings. John McCain knows how to win New Hampshire, he stationed out here, did a couple thousand town hall meetings, and tired to meet every person that he could. Ron Paul has campaigned in this state less than every major contender in the race but a very large proportion. You can't expect to win any state when you are being out spent, your not getting equal time coverage, the networks are keeping you out of debates, and you aren't campaigning here anywhere close to your competition. That's politics, and it's simple as that, we don't have to try dissect this issue.

-----end quote-----

----------


## roversaurus

> Campaign 101:
> 
> I'll be brief, because there's a link at the bottom, and I'm not going to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> *Media*
> Develop a cordial working relationship with the media. This means that you RETURN phone calls, you show up and don't leave a host with airtime to fill at the last minute, etc.
> 
> *Scheduling*
> Get a campaign scheduler (someone with prior campaign experience who knows what they're doing). The scheduler will work with the senior staff to distribute the candidate's appearances based on a recognized set of priorities, not based on where the candidate can best preach to the choir. List all events on the Web site so that people can show up with plenty of notice. Schedule Town Hall Meetings. Dr. Paul needs to hear what concerned voters have on their minds.
> ...



I like what this person said.

----------


## lynnf

> Dr. Paul asks in his last email for constructive criticism and recognizes (belatedly) that there are problems at HQ (as if we didn't know ).  So, please take Dr. Paul up on his request and list your calls for constructive criticism here.


I think he needs some debate coaching and mock debate practice -- during debates and some interviews, he starts a sentence, then backs up and restates, which has him not exactly speaking in complete, coherent sentences.  That is hard to follow. I know he  can speak properly because I saw him do it in the speeches that he did at the Ft. Worth straw poll at the party the night before and the breakfast on the day of.

I think he has improved in the delivery by eliminating some of the shrillness that he exhibited in the first debates, and that is good.  needs to up the game a notch just like the pros in sports do and talk a little like the "upper tier" candidates do - not in content, but in delivery!

lynn

----------


## manny

This is a great thread. Thanks Bradley 

Can the mods sticky it please?

I won't put forward suggestions since I know precisely zero about political campaigning on a national scale. But many of the suggestions given above sound very sensible ones, especially considering that so many people find out about politics in a fairly superficial way/through TV etc - annoying but true.

Also thanks in advance ghemminger if you're able to get this to the campaign somehow.

----------


## Mike S.

Make the message simple, understandable, and framed in a way to appeal to the average uninformed joe or jane.  Instead of saying "abolish the income tax" say "cut unneeded government spending'.  Give good reasons for the immigration plan.  Instead of saying "deport all illegals immediately" say "save $XXXXXXX per year in government and medical services spent on people illegally in the country".   Focus on the money spent on our foreign military ventures and how our children and grandchildren will have to pay the price - give specific dollar amounts. Explain the 1/2 trillion spent in a way folks can understand - this is $xxxxxx for every man, woman, and child in America.

----------


## Rintrah

1. Focus more on the Future under your presidency when you address the public. You point out the problems very well and offer the constitution as the remedy. Which is all well and good but its over the heads of most Americans. They want to know what you'll do for them. Paint the vision of a Free America in their minds.

2. Some sort of Voice coach assistance. Your thoughts are faster than you tongue which is a sign of your great intelligence but its makes it difficult for those unfamiliar with the philosophy to follow.

3. A more aggressive demeanor. (Not to much though. Mike Gravel overdid it.) 
"The Voice of Honest Indignation is the Voice of God"- W. Blake.

----------


## Lord Xar

He needs to start to draw real talking points with his opponents.

For instance "No other Republican is talking about sound money policy, no other candidate knows about economic policy than me.."

for instance "The GOP has been manipulated into thinking war is a republican endeavor. Who pays for these wars, who do these wars benefit.. We have issues here in American, and we are trying to prop up governments around the world.."

for instance "If you listen to these other candidates you'd think they were serious about illegal immigration, but just look at each of their records 6 months ago. ABYSSMAL. They are just paying lip service to you all, and thru the media you are all buying it. They are open borders, big government labour expliotation all the way...."

In other words, GET TOUGH! Stop being some pansy who is really smart. America wants a LEADER, not an academic....... WE CAN HAVE BOTH!

For instance, he can run circles around people, but he doesn't..

"what do you any of you know of economic policy..... you want war and promote war, but how can we pay for it? who is gonna foot the bill? Do you all agree we should print more money for it.. or how about borrowing it from the Chinese? NO, you will raise taxes to create more government and soon the American people will be more broke paying for the empire in another country, and still you will advice from the very same advisors who set us on this course.." etc..

----------


## freelance

Oh yeah, I forgot one thing:

He needs to answer the following questions:

Why do I care?
What's in it for me? 
HOW will he do [fill in the blank]?

TAILOR the answer to the audience. I'm not talking pander here. You don't talk to a crowd in BF, MidAmerica (like where I live) the same way you talk to a symposium sponsored by the Mises Institute.

Noun, ACTION Verb, EXCLAMATION POINT--in that order.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

We the Grassroots are by far the biggest asset in this campaign....*USE US*
All the other campaigns work _directly_ with their volunteers, we should too. Yes, in some cases this cannot be done due to FEC rules. But in most cases its part of campaigning.

Also the grassroots has many talented people, hire them... even if on a by project basis. I have seen youtubes that blow the paid ads out of the water. 

Do not wait until the last minute to do things. Get a focused plan, and get US focused on it.

----------


## burningfur

We must fight or die trying.

The time for "Spreading the message" is over.

We must now WIN!



1. Better communication with Grassroots. You guys need middlemen between the powerful grassroots and the campaign.

2. DELEGATES!!! We must win them. We also need to win a few primaries or we're going to be seen as losers and people won't be voting for us. 

3. A lot of people have been talking about a secret plan from the HQ. I hope that you guys have something BIG up your sleeve.

----------


## LFOD

Harder hitting, more "authentic Ron Paul" ads.  Don't tone the message down to try to appeal to Bushie Republicans.  Blast the war and our empire-building foreign policy, hit hard on the economy, hit the Fed bailing out Wall St, speak up for liberty and against domestic spying, against torture, make the message of fiscal sanity hit home - $53 trillion in debt and growing, and tie it all back to the Constitution.

----------


## burningfur

> He needs to start to draw real talking points with his opponents.
> 
> For instance "No other Republican is talking about sound money policy, no other candidate knows about economic policy than me.."
> 
> for instance "The GOP has been manipulated into thinking war is a republican endeavor. Who pays for these wars, who do these wars benefit.. We have issues here in American, and we are trying to prop up governments around the world.."
> 
> for instance "If you listen to these other candidates you'd think they were serious about illegal immigration, but just look at each of their records 6 months ago. ABYSSMAL. They are just paying lip service to you all, and thru the media you are all buying it. They are open borders, big government labour expliotation all the way...."
> 
> In other words, GET TOUGH! Stop being some pansy who is really smart. America wants a LEADER, not an academic....... WE CAN HAVE BOTH!
> ...


My sentiments exactly. NO MORE TALKING!!! TIME TO FIGHT!!!

----------


## Dutchie

I wrote this in another thread but...

Campaigning, from what I see, is really marketing. I agree that Paul's message is best left transparent, where you can look at the facts, and make up your own opinion, but different people use different kinds of language.

For example, when RP gets going into the Fed and printing money, a simple metaphor about supply and demand would work much better than getting into so much complicated detail. Simple language and simple metaphors, so everyone can understand.

Let the facts speak for themselves. People have trouble believing RP, so let others and the facts do the talking. There are plenty of examples of the government doing badly, like FEMA. I saw an article the other day that said they routinely test airport security with fake bombs, and guns in luggage. Airport security catches about 50% except in San Francisco where they catch 90%, and use a private security firm as opposed to government workers at the other airports. Let examples speak Paul's message, to the general public, it will be much more believable. Plenty of experts agree with Paul.

I think it is apparent to most that Paul's marketing is quite weak. This could easily change. I wouldn't even mind spending some big money on somebody like James Carville. Think of the challenge that bringing RP to the forefront would be.

I have watched most videos of Ron Paul and he explains everything very well at once, but then in other videos doesn't use the same simple language. I find myself often thinking, I know what Paul means, but I don't think newbies to his ideas do.

I dislike politics and marketing as much as everyone here, and that is probably one of the reasons why I am drawn to Paul, because he lets the ideas do the talking. I just think he could communicate those ideas in a much more easy to understand kind of way which would draw a lot more voters to him.

----------


## terryp

1. Get campaign material to people that cannot afford it in a timely manner.

2. Issue press releases on current issues with new and 
        OLD position papers to show long standing ideals.

3. Simplify his best positions; Open Govt./conspiracy stuff, Fed Reserve/gold @ 
    Ft. Knox., Drug war/jailed pot heads vs. free pedophiles.

4. Reassure older people he will not kick them off of SS.

5. Highlight his long monetary concerns.

6. Explain HOW he will end the IRS, FDE, Federal Reserve etc...

----------


## Rebel Resource

Harness the creativity of the grassroots

Set up an OFFICIAL website for this purpose

So that not it's everyone, not just forum members

This thread should be the model for a whole website

To attract ad ideas, talking point ideas, slogan ideas...

With rewards if possible. A guarantee that your ideas will be seen by someone at HQ.

----------


## Gimme Some Truth

no.1 thing for debates:

Stand up for yourself a little more , Ron 

In the ABC forum I was urging Ron to nip the multiple person attack squad in the bud, when talking about terrorism, by saying something lik" Ok, I cannot have a discussion with all 5 of you all talking to me at once. "  or " If you'll kindly allow me to answer ,instead of you all shouting over me, you may learn something... you never know"  . Looked like Ron was ruffled and didnt know where to start due to the floodful of ignorant comments thrown at him all at once.
Also, I grow so tired of Rudy constantly giggling into his microphone whenever Ron speaks, If it were happening to me I think I'd have knocked Rudy out by now...tho of course I don't think Ron should do that (even tho it would undoubtedly feel very VERY good  )

----------


## Sesshomaru

> Oh yeah, I forgot one thing:
> 
> He needs to answer the following questions:
> 
> Why do I care?
> What's in it for me? 
> HOW will he do [fill in the blank]?
> 
> TAILOR the answer to the audience. I'm not talking pander here. You don't talk to a crowd in BF, MidAmerica (like where I live) the same way you talk to a symposium sponsored by the Mises Institute.
> ...


This is key. 

Also I feel that talking about the gold standard is difficult for the general audience so I would focus on its benefits such as low/no inflation, difficulty for the government to run a deficit (without causing major problems), etc.

----------


## Broadlighter

Use the slogan:

"It's the monetary system, stupid!"

----------


## freelance

Another thing.

*FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, get a contract out to Avaroth YESTERDAY!*

----------


## Bradley in DC

> This is a great thread. Thanks Bradley 
> 
> Also thanks in advance ghemminger if you're able to get this to the campaign somehow.


Thanks, I try.  I will make sure the campaign gets this (but suspect they're already reading it--and hoping we don't name names!).

----------


## Rebel Resource

> Harness the creativity of the grassrootsSet up an OFFICIAL website for this purposeSo that not it's everyone, not just forum membersThis thread should be the model for a whole websiteTo attract ad ideas, talking point ideas, slogan ideas...With rewards if possible. A guarantee that your ideas will be seen by someone at HQ.


There have been 1001 excellent creative ideas on this forum, most lost in the threads of time.

This said, there have been far fewer ideas that there WOULD HAVE BEEN if the ideas were guaranteed an audience with a screener at HQ.

The official site would attract millions of ideas and would not need to offer financial rewards, though it wouldn't hurt. The site would cost much less than even fifty hours of a professional ad agency's time and could be up and running in time to plan and make the serious ads that are being promised.

The campaign can say: We need ads targetting >55-year-olds. Suggestions on how to best combat the following 'hardballs'. Input and suggestions for an outdoor Ron Paul Party In the Park. Whatever.

If you want a revolutionary campaign, there is no better source of creative input than the grassroots. And there is no reason why this grassroots creativity cannot be channelled directly to the HQ.

----------


## blakjak

*Get More Votes!*

----------


## joenaab

STOP saying that he's running on George Bush's "humble foreign policy" platform of 2000.  Make no reference to George Bush.  I'm very tired of him saying that.  It's a terrible association.  It's like saying "I'm running on Hitler's platform for a strong economy".

----------


## SteveMartin

Dear Dr. Paul,

This letter is written on behalf of the undersigned in order to encourage you to examine 
together with us certain issues of concern to many of the leaders in the grassroots.

Most of us early supporters are absolutely astounded at what this campaign has achieved to 
this point in time.  I am sure we all initially viewed your decision to run for President 
as a terrific opportunity to educate people in this country about what the Constitution 
really says, and about what liberty really means.  Few, if any of us, would have thought 
we could have raised 30 million dollars, or been in this race well after more prominent 
names had dropped out, or have received more total votes in the first two contests than 
either of the early, media-declared "front runners" (Giuliani and Thompson).  

It is truly breathtaking how quickly your message of liberty has taken the country by 
storm, and that you are achieving such incredible feats while still only having a 50% name 
recognition in many parts of the country.  The potential growth in the momentum of this 
campaign is still staggering.  With 100,000 very active supporters, we can continue to set 
records of all types and astound the nation--perhaps, even save it!  We owe that to your 
undying perserverence, dedication to principle, knowledge of the critical issues, personal 
integrity and patriotism.  Some candidates may have one or more of these attributes, but 
none have them all, and only such a messenger as yourself could achieve what we have 
achieved to this point.

However, there are some concerns that have become more vocal from across the grassroots in 
recent days that we feel would be best addressed now, so that our joint momentum can not 
be harmed by roadblocks, either real or imagined.  Here are a listing of some of the major 
concerns that are being expressed regarding the stance of the official camapign staff:

1. There is a difficulty on the part of grassroots organizers in receiving materials when 
promised.
2. There is extreme frustration in parts of the grassroots as to the lack of communication 
from HQ, and that is compounded by the constant refrain that "we can not do so due to 
FEC regulations."
3. There seems to be a preponderance of former Libertarian Party adherents controlling the 
campaign, whereas the Ron Paul movement is far broader than the Libertarian (big 
"L") philosophy.  There are fine 3rd party activists, conservative (Robert-Taft 
style) Republicans,etc. from which qualified staff might also be drawn.
4. There are rumors of a quid pro quo having been involved in a certain hiring decision, 
and also rumors of dummy "consulting companies" having been set up by campaign 
staff from which large billings to the campaign are occurring which may/may not be 
producing equivalent campaign benefit.
5. There is a concern about what happened to the campaign's liaison with the grassroots.  
Is anyone holding this position anymore?  And, if so, where are they?
6. The situation (especially personnel decisions) in Michigan has drawn a lot of varied 
criticism, especially regarding the character and qualifications of new hirings there.
7. Eminently qualified people in the grassroots who may have valuable expertise lacking at 
HQ have been ignored many times, even though they would have done the work for far below 
market prices.  It seems there may be some harmful "turf protecting" occurring 
which precludes "outsiders" from providing quality input and assistance.
8. There are rumors of a "Secret Plan" which did not include pushing hard to win 
in IA and NH.  If that is the case, it may be costing us plenty in support and new 
donations now due to the disappointments some feel regarding election results to date.
9. Many feel there have been election irregularities that are not being addressed by HQ.  
A statement on HQ's position may be helpful.
10. There are rumors about the possible sabotage of the IA GOTV effort which the campaign 
has not addressed.

We all are totally amazed how far the campaign has come.  We certainly trust your judgment 
and your ability to win elections.  But, we are under the assumption that running for 
President while at the same time being the only currently employed candidate who is still 
doing his job may be taking a toll on your ability to personally and critically evaluate 
some of the factors at HQ that are annoying and alienating many of your best supporters.

We love you Doctor Paul, and we thank you from the bottom of our hearts for reawakening 
hope in us for a truly free America that respects and honors the Constitution. We 
certainly hope and pray that you will receive this communique in the spirits in which it 
is offered. It is a spirit of devotion and concern--the same one that drove you to enter 
this race--and certainly not one of personal agenda or divisiveness.

Sincerley Yours,
______________________________

----------


## Dave Wood

Dr. Paul, please have your people do photo-ops with  press releases. You need to be seen as someone who is in contact with business, retirees, health providers, important figures, even Hollywood types etc.  Your press people need to really step it up.


WOMEN sir, we have not succeeded in garnering large blocks of women voters, we are leaving them out somehow. Please have your people address this quickly so we can begin to market more effectively to the women out there.

Keep on trucking sir.

----------


## manny

> He needs to start to draw real talking points with his opponents.
> 
> For instance "No other Republican is talking about sound money policy, no other candidate knows about economic policy than me.."
> 
> for instance "The GOP has been manipulated into thinking war is a republican endeavor. Who pays for these wars, who do these wars benefit.. We have issues here in American, and we are trying to prop up governments around the world.."
> 
> for instance "If you listen to these other candidates you'd think they were serious about illegal immigration, but just look at each of their records 6 months ago. ABYSSMAL. They are just paying lip service to you all, and thru the media you are all buying it. They are open borders, big government labour expliotation all the way...."
> 
> In other words, GET TOUGH! Stop being some pansy who is really smart. America wants a LEADER, not an academic....... WE CAN HAVE BOTH!
> ...



I think this is good advice.

From what I've read of his congressional campaigns Ron will take such positions but tends to wait until later in the race. I imagine here he is thinking that some guys are likely to drop out soon so he'll wait to draw the contrast with the ones he is actually fighting with at the end. 

This does seem risky for a national campaign so it wouldn't hurt to get a bit more aggressive in the debates etc. now. (Judging by his CNN performance he is taking this approach anyway! He is the anti-racist candidate and he should ram it down every other candidates' throat. Tonight I hope he takes down McCain - both for his desire to send other peoples' children to die in a 100yr war and for his work with Ted Kennedy to reward illegal immigrants.)

----------


## joenaab

I would like to sight tight, well-crafted and focused answers to commonly asked questions.  He tends to wander or answer poorly.  He can wander on long radio interviews, but not with Wolf and the like.

For example, when asked, "when you lose, will you run as an independent".
Answer:  "I'm in this to win.  We have no intention of losing."  And stop taking.  If they persist, repeat this answer and stop talking.

For example, when asked, "who will you support among the other candidates when you lose?", [see above answer]

For example, when asked, "would you be a running mate for one of the other candidates when you lose?"  [see answer above answer, or answer, "no. never.  not in a million years." and stop talking]

For example, when asked, "who among the other candidates would you select as a running mate?"
Answer:  "None of them.  They have no respect for the constitution, for the privacy of the people or for a peaceful co-existence within the world community."

In another catagory, when asked about cutting federal programs, he must have a tight answer that explains the benefits.  He tends to answer, "I would cut the Federal Department of Education."  He leaves out the benefits.

Clearly, he needs much help in this area.

I'd also, as others have mentioned, like to see him openly attack the others for their hypocrisy and treason.  Point out, when applicable that their voting records don't match their spoken positions, or that they have flip-flopped on issues.  Mention specifics.  Have these prepared to use at all times.

He's way too, "aw shucks" at times.  He must act like he intends to win.  He must speak more assertively.  He must point out the flaws of his opponents.

----------


## JohnMatthews

Don't badger your supporters with 15+ phone calls all saying/asking the same thing in the days leading up to the election. As a NH voter this was extremely annoying. From my multiple donations to the campaign, they should have known I was a committed voter and not spent three days harassing me over the phone for my vote.

----------


## Eponym_mi

> I would like to sight tight, well-crafted and focused answers to commonly asked questions.


+10000

People like clear, simple answers given with confidence.

----------


## tekrunner

The HQ store takes forever to ship orders. Undermines to point of ordering yard signs if the elections will be over by the time they arrive. Can anyone recommend a better place to order from?

Thanks

----------


## MayTheRonBeWithYou

The bottom line is this:  *BETTER ADS*.

----------


## Sesshomaru

Ron Paul is a DOCTOR. He should use that when talking about healthcare.

Everytime one of the others talk about healthcare, Paul should say "Look, Im the only doctor out of this group and I have a much better perspective about healthcare in America' and then flesh out his ideas compactly. Show how he was able to treat patients and how his patients didnt get screwed for not accepting Medicare.

Be aggressive, and stand your ground when they gang up on you. Dont let them interrupt you when you speak and say what you say with fire.




> In another catagory, when asked about cutting federal programs, he must have a tight answer that explains the benefits. He tends to answer, "I would cut the Federal Department of Education." He leaves out the benefits.


Yeah, dont just talk about the problems, talk about how what YOU will do will help the nation. Dont let them put words in your mouth.

----------


## mkrfctr

So many valid posts already that I +1 to, I would add

Study the demographics hard - realize the weaknesses and go after them - STRONG. 
Either reinforce the positives even further:
Those very angry with bush, those strongly against the war, those that think the economy is tanked, those that are more rural, those that are secular or less religious, younger and more single people.
Go after the weak dems:
Women, older people, those that feel the economy and the war situation are okay, those that feel RP lacks the right experience, those that feel RP can't win (both the nom and the gen), those that are more religious, those are city dwellers. Use fear if need be, tell them in no uncertain terms what will happen if they do not vote for Ron Paul.

Tell us that the media campaign sucked, say it was just general introductions or demographics testing or something - tell us that there will be an awesome plan executed flawlessly - otherwise the money WILL dry up. Show us some snippets of the plan, give us some hope, give us a reason to want to give to an Official campaign we see as largely incompetent at this level of the game and see as having weak efforts and limited results. We need that reasoning instead we'll just end up going our own way or simply giving up.

Hit the other candidates hard - HARD. They are wrong, they are childish, they are not presidential, they are not Republicans, they are failing hard core on fundraising, and they will fail in the general due to demographics and the small Repub base that they have no ability to go outside of to tap Dems and Independents. Tell the voters to their face who like another candidate what you also have that they like about that candidate and then tell them what else you have that they don't. WIN THEM OVER. BE DIRECT. BE CONVINCING.

Talk directly to the people - tell the grassroots thanks to their face, tell the people to vote for you, tell the media they need to pay attention, tell the other candidates they are wrong, tell the voters they need to remember what being a Republican means. Too much is roundabout answers.

There's too little use of the word "I" - pundits and others may chastise politicians for their presumptiveness and self-aggrandizing but the fact is that people want to vote for the President, a singular person, not a message, and not a teacher of a message. TELL US WHY WE NEED RON PAUL. Why absolutely no one else will do. 

Not why we need the gold standard or the removal of the IRS or withdrawing troops - this started out as an educational campaign, but now it needs to be a Presidental election campaign and RP needs to win. HIRE THOSE THAT KNOW HOW TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN.

Figure out a way to tap into the Republican apparatus - as stated in Post NH summaries, we RP supporters are complete novices and don't have a clue wtf we are doing - meanwhile the old blue hairs have done this a hundred times - WE NEED THEM. Pay bribes, promise cabinet positions, who cares, this is politics and so just do what needs to be done. This is an unprecedented time in American history, in recent presidential politics and in having a chance at reintroducing these ideas and policies to America - don't sabotage that for sake of 100% honor instead of 85%. Sell out a bit to win big. Make back room deals. This whole 'we can go it alone, we can just simply take over the repub party by force' just won't happen in the real world, there is too much mass behind it and to little time to build up the inertia to make things move by our own will alone.

----------


## wfd40

> I would like to sight tight, well-crafted and focused answers to commonly asked questions.  He tends to wander or answer poorly.  He can wander on long radio interviews, but not with Wolf and the like.
> 
> For example, when asked, "when you lose, will you run as an independent".
> Answer:  "I'm in this to win.  We have no intention of losing."  And stop taking.  If they persist, repeat this answer and stop talking.
> 
> For example, when asked, "who will you support among the other candidates when you lose?", [see above answer]
> 
> For example, when asked, "would you be a running mate for one of the other candidates when you lose?"  [see answer above answer, or answer, "no. never.  not in a million years." and stop talking]
> 
> ...

----------


## JustBcuz

> The bottom line is this:  *BETTER ADS*.


Amen.


Ron Paul is something different, with a different message. I hope the campaign quits trying to package him like the standard pol. Get Ventura's ad agency on the line YESTERDAY. 

I don't have anything else to bitch about (at least out loud-in public) about the campaign. ALL campaigns are f 'ed up. ALL campaigns are chaotic messes. I realize that. But the ads pretty much suck. Please fix NOW.

----------


## LiberalDemForRP

Wow, Bradley.  Thanks for linking that article.  That was eye-opening.  With all the talk about how the MSM doesn't give enough time to Paul, you'd think the blackout was on purpose.  Looks like we're doing well to shoot our own selves in the foot.




> As I've noted in prior columns, Paul's message of individual liberty could be a winning one if he ever gets it out to the masses. But the best way to reach the masses is through the mass media. No matter how hip and cool the Internet may seem, the news sites mainly link to newspaper stories.
> 
> Other candidates are finding other ways to screw up their press coverage as well, but because I've been following the Paul campaign I found this example to be most instructive.
> 
> It's encouraging that Paul has so many amateurs supporting him. Now if only he could find a few professionals.


Quoted from here.

----------


## jp5065

*If he wants to win the Presidency he need to start acting like a leader!

The American people need a leader, they don't want to hear "oh it's not me it's the message"

Ron Paul needs to start taking responsibility for the revolution!*

----------


## deedles

> tell him to talk like he is the president, people want to see personality (as shown from polls), tell him to spit out specific plans for uniting america... then go into his platform


+1111!!!!

Also, hire an 'dresser'.  He needs to get some well tailored, beautiful, very presidential suits and always look like a million bucks.  NO MORE BROWN SUITS.

Ever seen Romney in a brown suit.  No.  There is a reason for that.

Also like the idea of getting the phone numbers of the media movers as our resident Hillary supporter and national campaign experienced TXrep suggested yesterday.  Start calling these people if Ron Paul sneezes.

Damn, get some high priced person to move this campaign into the TOP!

----------


## constituent

> Dr. Paul asks in his last email for constructive criticism and recognizes (belatedly) that there are problems at HQ (as if we didn't know ).  So, please take Dr. Paul up on his request and list your calls for constructive criticism here.


how much time you got?  you know i'm being serious.  nothing harsh, but lots of ideas...

are they worth articulating?  i don't know.  


are they worth articulating in this thread and would it be ... prudent?  i'm asking you brad.

(real quick)
#1  "print and spend republicans"
-i came up w/ that about a week ago and posted it here, some seemed to like it alright

huckster has picked up on it and is subtly trying to work his way to it... RP needs
to pick it up fast... like ASAP...

and on this note, a quote:

language is the liquid that we're all dissolved in...

srsly, this thing will be won or lost on RP's words.

please, hire a linguist... please please please please please

so many small things that are making all the difference, it's unreal.

anyway... many more ideas, not enough time... maybe i'll PM them your way
today or tomorrow... if you think it's worth the time.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Wow, Bradley.  Thanks for linking that article.  That was eye-opening.  With all the talk about how the MSM doesn't give enough time to Paul, you'd think the blackout was on purpose.  Looks like we're doing well to shoot our own selves in the foot.
> 
> Quoted from here.


My pleasure.  I've posted it a dozen times hoping HQ would get a clue.  Maybe in this thread it might finally work.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> are they worth articulating in this thread and would it be ... prudent?  i'm asking you brad.
> 
> anyway... many more ideas, not enough time... maybe i'll PM them your way
> today or tomorrow... if you think it's worth the time.


Please post what you want here.  Feel free to PM me the rest.  Yes, I definitely think it's worth the time.  Finally admitting they have a problem is the first step to getting help.  Personally I can't wait for the step where they have to apologize to the ones they have wronged.  

I've been getting lots of PMs today for some reason.

----------


## deedles

> STOP saying that he's running on George Bush's "humble foreign policy" platform of 2000.  Make no reference to George Bush.  I'm very tired of him saying that.  It's a terrible association.  It's like saying "I'm running on Hitler's platform for a strong economy".



I agree.  Don't know if you'll get him to stop that, though.

----------


## rfbz

Take EVERY opportunity to spread the message. Take every interview opportunity, no matter how small. Hold town hall meetings, a lot of them. That's how McCain won NH. Get some high quality ads. If your ad isn't quality, no matter how much money you pour into airing it, it ain't gonna work. Hire some experienced staff with media connections and knows how to get out there like Huckabee has done.

----------


## poppop_schell

Take vote fraud to Americans and really hit the establishment with it.  This issue shows that Fascism NOW rules in America.

Demand a recount in NH.  Put all future primary states on notice.  Make sure that your ads indicate clearly that vote fraud is not a partisan issue or one based on politucal philosohy.  Every nonesatablishment backed candidate is at risk.

Bottom line...Your vote means nothing, all your ads/appearances mean nothing IF those counting your votes are dishonest.

----------


## deedles

> Spokewomen is needed to capture the women votes. We need Carol Paul and his daughters to be more active in the campaign trail.


+11111 again.

Wonderful Carol needs to step forward.  And his beautiful BIG family does, too.

Look how pretty those granddaughters are... people LOVE that.

----------


## rs3515

> While I totally agree with his critiques of big government, I think we would be attract to even more voters if he would *underscore the positives that would come about from him becoming President*.  Obama is doing this very well and the popularity shows.


Absolutely right.  At the end of the day, people want to feel optimistic that there is hope for the future.

----------


## dougkeenan

More use of "as President I will ..."

The voters lack the mental image.  Put one there.

Visualize a Ron Paul Presidency!

----------


## mdh

The vast majority of Ron Paul's campaign staff that I've met have been great.  They've been enthusiastic.  They've been true believers in the message.  They've been willing to work hard.  

At the local level, I've seen two problems holding them back.  
*1>* Not enough foot soldiers in an official role.  I only know of three guys in an official role working in NH - Chris, Norman, and Brink.  All great guys.  But with the sheer number of grassroots folks working there plus all of the stuff that needed to be done that only staff were working on, it seemed to me that they probably needed more staff working under them just helping out to get things done.  They were always really busy.  There was a second office in Exeter.  I'm not sure why - I stopped by there one time during the middle of the day to get some stuff, but it was closed and locked.  There was no Ron Paul signage in on it either.  The Concord office had good signage and was pretty much always open and friendly.  
*2>* Inexperience.  A bit of training from consultants with more experience might be in order for hires who lack real political-world experience.  This is especially true with regards to local issues.  Campaign staff members should know the errata inside and out - this means state laws and state voting rules, this means state GOP and RNC bylaws, etc etc.  We had poll checkers get kicked out of the polling places in NH because they needed a letter signed by the state GOP chair.  I saw the requirement in the NH rule book myself, but apparently the campaign staff who assigned grassroots folks to poll checking posts did not know about it until we told them.

----------


## tmg19103

For some reason, no candidate wants to appear soft on military defense, so even the Dems don't talk up getting out of Iraq in their ads.

THIS is RP's KEY differentiator.

*Run END THE WAR NOW ADS While touting how this will make our national defense stronger while we secure the borders*

Also, USE THE GRASSROOTS ADS. RP is behind. Time to pull out the CREATIVE STOPS.

----------


## Cyclone

Ron Paul has the best message for change in the country.  It is clear from the dems that Change is what is selling right now.  So, explain how you are going to change the status quo.  

Run as many ads in small papers as you can.  With Tivo and other DVRs I don't think TV ads are as important as they once were.  Spend the money on newspapers.  

Do things to really make a splash in the media.  You have Goldwater Jr. endorsing you, make a very big deal out of it. 

Cater to the Inds instead of the far right.  

Never bring up being pro-life again.  If you are Republican it is understood and you lose both sides on this issue.  The Pro-life folks think you are a wimp on the issue for not banning all abortions and the pro-choice women are terrified of the tyranny of the majority if you leave it to the states.  Let this issue go.  Forget it.  You have other things to discuss.

Find 3 or 6 things and hit them hard in three issue spots.  No one can handle more than that.

Thunderbolt has two threads on here where he asked everyone why they chose Ron Paul.   Not one said because he was pro-life.  A ton said:
anti-war
anti-big government
pro-privacy
pro-liberty

Focus on the things that make you different.  Do not try to look like Huckabee.  We HATE Huckabee.  We HATE Bush.  Do not sound like them.  

You are losing all the kids to Obama.  Find out why.

HIRE SOME PEOPLE WHO KNOW HOW TO RUN A CAMPAIGN - RIGHT NOW.

Fire Brandon immediately.  He is a rude child who has hung up on several reporters and constituents.  He refused to help you get voters in NY saying that if they wanted to vote for you then they would have to do the work to do so.  It doesn't work like that.  If he doesn't know that, he needs to go, now.

Get rid of Bydlack.  He destroyed the Tea Party and corrupted all efforts and then Trevor Lyman followed him like a puppy.  That would have been a 20 million dollar day had the two of them not destroyed all the momentum by focusing on getting money too many ways.

Stop asking for 23 million like you are asking for a cup of coffee.  It is too much money and people give up when they hear it.  

Get some suits that fit- well.  If you want to be the President you must look like a President.

Comb your hair before ever going on camera.  

Hire a PR person.  You need help formulating your message.  You need to practice your phrasing and find out how things sound to others.  You need to make complicated issues more simple.  Break them down like you did today on CNN about the race issue.

You need to spend money on TV ads if you are going to have them.   You need focus groups to run them past.  Do you realize that your military ad that talks about supporting the troops makes you sound like you are FOR the war?  We all know what it means, but you better not be running ads designed to address the folks that already support you.  The folks that have never heard of you know that support the troops is code for support the war.  If you don't know they think that way, then you need to hire someone who will tell you things like that.  This is very important.

Work with the Grassroots.  You have a ton of supporters out here who are running around like children doing stupid things because they have no direction.  Give them things to do.  Tell them what needs to be done and it will get done.  Tell them where you need help and we will help you.  You must have a liaison between your campaign and us.

Get folks who are adults answering the phones.  Right now you have rude children running people off left and right.  They are too young to understand that the customer/voter is always right.  They are rude, surly and obnoxious.

Find a way to get materials out faster.  It took one month for me to get the last order.  In that time, three important deadlines passed and now they are all but useless.  

HIRE A DECENT CAMPAIGN STAFF - NOW.

If you need to hire 1000 volunteers to answer emails then do so.  I have written 8 times.  Never once have I received an answer.  Since day one I have been begging for you folks to set it up so that automatic donations could come in like all the other campaigns.  Can you imagine how much money has been lost because you folks didn't bother to do it?  We begged for you to set it up so that overseas expats could donate.  It took you 4 months to get that together and then you all (through Brandon) refused to send out an email letting folks know you finally had the capability.  When deadlines come up for folks to become a Rep to vote for you, an email must be sent to all, so that the grassroots knows which states are on the hit list.  

And for heaven's sake, do some campaigning in the Super Tuesday states and spend every dime you have got.  You lost a ton because you wanted to hold it all back for later.  If you had done better in IA and NH, you would have had another 6 or ten million coming your way.  You have to spend money to make money.

----------


## WilliamC

Haven't read the entire thread, but please

1) get the precinct list complete so people like me have names for our walking lists

2) do more local talk radio interviews in markets with large audiences

3) as others have said, start acting "more presidential" even if it means getting a total campaign makeover.

4) if and only if they are willing, make use of your large family to help you campaign. 

5) keep hammering on the fact that the Republican base and is shrinking and only you are bringing in new members and new money to the Party

----------


## Talcott

Here in California ads should focus on 

The Occupation, Civil Liberties, and Balanced Budget/Monetary Policy.

----------


## B of R guy

1. Speak to your *VISIO*N of a smaller federal government. The virtue of SELF-RELIANCE, family, community, state and finally limited fed govt. Define the compassion of a CIVIL society. 

2. Re-assure those currently dependent on fed govt of your commitment to them. 

3. Specific attacks on policies of opposition.  Huckabee's Fair tax =  a sure path to a gigantic black market...McCain's 100 years = radicalizing all of Islam not just current terrorists...Il Duce Rudy and Patriot Act = more secret prisons, more torture, fewer civil liberties...BE SPECIFIC

4. Tailor advertising messages and focus to each major primary state.  Primaries allowing independents campaign should focus on attracting potential OBAMA supporters.  Aligned primaries campaign should focus on policy attacks on Republican rivals and conservative fiscal, foreign...policies of RP.

LIVE, LET LIVE. GO RON PAUL.

----------


## realist

What I think is important during debates.

1) TRUST - It makes you different than every other candidate. Your impecable, steadfast and time proven record shows that your word is more reliable than the others.  If voters have to wonder if words can be trusted - (like usual campaign promises) they can't really know what their voteing for.  People are used to being lied to and they aren't expecting a straight shooter.  Many don't know that your not the usual politician so tell them about your record and why you can be trusted more so than any one else on the stage.  Use examples (Mitts flip flop on abortion & gay rights- McCains suppression of free speech (McCain Feingold) & vote against tax cuts etc.  


2) CONFIDENCE.  Most Americans want a strong confident leader.  Polite humility comes across as weakness and doesn't play well to many.  Authoritative confidence is good, too much humility or arrogance is bad.

3) COMMAND.  Of the facts, of the stage, of the same respect you give to others,  If someone interupts you-  re-interupt and point out that you respected them when they spoke and , and will accept no less from them unless they prefer you act in kind.  A little indignation doesn't hurt.  If someone attacks you, belittle them with short, clear and concise facts showing their not in your league on this issue. People like a winner.

4) PREPARE.  Have specific facts and statistics ready.  Have some good coined responses to those zingers you always get asked ready.  Be prepared to deflect and have some "outs"against each candidate prepared if you get cornered.  (Sometime offense is better than appearing unprepared).   Stay focused and address each question deliberatly and use your time to explain why.  If you have extra time, point out why your view deserves more consideration than the  percieved top dogs.

5) ARTICULATE.  Speak in a deliberate "matter of fact" way.  Don't truncate sentences or de-emphasis the final words.  Speak with authority and conviction without conveying anger, frustration or desperation.  

6) SIMPLE.  Keep complex explanations to a minimum.  Many will tune out.  Short, concise, simple responses are best.  A little entertainment and humor is also good but can be tricky if thats not your personality.  Pausde and think rather than stumbling on words or citations.

----------


## Energy

Get professional advisors (marketers, copywriters, strategists, etc) to brutally, surgically, creatively, and powerfully craft and launch your message into the masses. *Get a superstar team around you! Have someone help you build this team.*

Stress that you're the ONLY doctor with direct experience with healthcare.

----------


## Bluedevil

I forgot what article I read, but I agreed with the point that Ron Paul is the only candidate with SOLUTIONS to the problems are nation is facing. Everyone knows there are a lot of problems and the other candidates talk about the problems, but do any of them have true solutions? Even Obama- the supposed candidate of change- what is he going to do? Maybe take troops out of Iraq after 2013- obviously not fundamentally change the foregin policy, and would likely raise taxes and spending- hows that going to help the economy? No one else has any solutions to these problems. 

I think the campaing needs to rebrand Ron Paul as the "Man with the Solutions". THis is what people will respond too. Also- when he talks about terrorism- if he is serious about winning the GOP nomination he has to say every time a question is asked "I am the strongest on national security" and proceed to explain why.

----------


## Hancock1776

I agree with some other posters here: focus on the positives of a Ron Paul Presidency. Peace, prosperity, and preparedness. We'll fight terrorism better, have a stronger economy, and regain world leadership all while saving money, and bringing about *sustainable government*.

He needs to be portrayed as significantly different from the other Republicans, _because he is_.

----------


## Cyclone

> I forgot what article I read, but I agreed with the point that Ron Paul is the only candidate with SOLUTIONS to the problems are nation is facing. Everyone knows there are a lot of problems and the other candidates talk about the problems, but do any of them have true solutions? Even Obama- the supposed candidate of change- what is he going to do? Maybe take troops out of Iraq after 2013- obviously not fundamentally change the foregin policy, and would likely raise taxes and spending- hows that going to help the economy? No one else has any solutions to these problems. 
> 
> I think the campaing needs to rebrand Ron Paul as the "Man with the Solutions". THis is what people will respond too. Also- when he talks about terrorism- if he is serious about winning the GOP nomination he has to say every time a question is asked "I am the strongest on national security" and proceed to explain why.


+1

----------


## pacelli

1) Purchase grassroots created ads and air them.

2) Stop setting up interviews for Dr. Paul if you are going to cancel them.

3) The website needs to be updated several times a day with every single public appearance.

4) Put Dr. Paul's speaking events in the AP daily press log so that press know to show up.

5) Ensure that Dr. Paul's speeches begin focusing on his specific solutions as opposed to just complaining about america.

6) Market Paul's message specifically to older voters to compete with McCain.

7) Hire a media political consultant guru who can strategize on how to effectively market Dr. Paul's message.

----------


## JoelYrick

After Guiliani admitted he hadn't read the 9/11 Commission Report, something that boosted my confidence in Dr. Paul's position on Bin Laden and foreign policy in general was Michael Scheuer coming out to say that Dr. Paul was right about Bin Laden.  

Perhaps commercials introducing Scheuer and his credentials then him saying "Ron Paul is right about terrorism, they don't come here because we are rich and free, they come here because we occupy their holy lands, including a base in Saudi Arabia, and during the Clinton years the bombing of Iraq..."

Also, people need to know that McCain wants to be in Iraq permanently.

----------


## stevedasbach

> 3. There seems to be a preponderance of former Libertarian Party adherents controlling the campaign...


Like who? 

I've been active in the LP since 1979, have attended every national convention during that time, served on the national committee 13 years, including 5 years as National Chair, followed by four years as the LP's Executive Director. The *only* name on the campaign staff I recognize from the LP is Joe Seehusen, who was a relatively new LP member when he was hired as Executive Director in 2003.

OTOH, I've seen many names I recognize from the LP among Paul's active grassroots supporters.

----------


## Texan4RP

Doctor Paul,

We need a heart felt talk just like Reagan did. Some sort of media press conference just like Reagans where people are sitting in an arena. Where you put together the Speech of your LIFE. You talk straight into the Camera! Let the real Ron Paul step up to the Plate! We know you have it in you. We know it as a grassroots.Show the Passion you have for the Constitution. We the People should be strongly used. Talk about the hypocrites and what they have planned for us and why you are standing as a lone voice needing the help of We the People to fight this fight. Talk to the People! Not at them or a bunch of stats. Be extremely vulnerable to your emotions. I mean give this speech like it's the last speech you give on this Earth!!! 

You know Romney almost tapped into what I'm talking about but he had no message. You have the Hope for America and we need you to show everyone including the other candidates and most definitely the World that  RON PAUL, from Texas, is going to lead the Greatest nation on the Earth out of the Depths of Despotism!

Tell them what freedom can mean for all of them. Use the cadence that Reagan used to Orchestrate the structure of the Speech. Talk to the Elderly, Talk to the Youth, talk to the Families who are struggling to put their daughter through College while the mother doesn't work so that she can stay at home to school their other daughter, all while the Husband doesn't make enough to keep them out of debt, Yes, this is me, my life right now.  Tell America to wake up!  Actually say it!  America Wake up! We can't choose like we are choosing a stuffed animal we must Decide what is best for America. We can't choose and then expect the Government to Bail us out. We must Decide that the time has come for us to take back America! We the People must decide! May God Bless this great nation and May the People of God be inspired to make the right Decision. Thank You and may God Bless us all.

This is what is needed. It will wake people up to see that We  the People Are Ron Paul.

Run ads with the founding fathers signing the Constitution.  Then say I'm Ron Paul and I approve of this and this Document. Then Smile real big.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Like who? 
> 
> I've been active in the LP since 1979, have attended every national convention during that time, served on the national committee 13 years, including 5 years as National Chair, followed by four years as the LP's Executive Director. The *only* name on the campaign staff I recognize from the LP is Joe Seehusen, who was a relatively new LP member when he was hired as Executive Director in 2003.
> 
> OTOH, I've seen many names I recognize from the LP among Paul's active grassroots supporters.


Sheez, Steve, talk about resume dropping.   

Seriously, I think the other Steve (can't we get a quota or something ) is referring to those from Dr. Paul's 1988 race in addition to Seehusen.

----------


## Fred McRomliani

launch all blimp!  moneybomb now!

----------


## Ball

John McCain had an ad of him speaking to the American People. 

No more narration. Put Ron in the spotlight and let him sell himself!

----------


## WilliamC

> Use the slogan:
> 
> "It's the monetary system, stupid!"


Even simpler

"It's the money stupid"

"The money is becoming worth less because the system that makes it is Unconstitutional"

"Real money doesn't go down in value every year, it holds it's value"

"Inflation, any inflation, hurts average Americans who work hard and try to save. It is devastating to our seniors and others living on fixed incomes"

"The government does not control our money. Who does? A private bank that is accountable to no one"

"The American dollar was once as good as gold. Now it isn't even as good as copper. That's why pennies cost more to make than they are worth"

"When they tell you prices are going up they are wrong. The value of the money you use is actually going down. Sound money holds it's value"

----------


## Ron LOL

1. Hire a big name, seasoned, professional campaign manager.  Don't worry -- if you spend a lot here, we'll donate to cover it.  Like many others, I'm tired of the perceived (be it real or not) amateurism of the official campaign.
2. Hire a big name, seasoned, professional campaign manager.  Don't worry -- if you spend a lot here, we'll donate to cover it.  Like many others, I'm tired of the perceived (be it real or not) amateurism of the official campaign.
3. Hire a big name, seasoned, professional campaign manager.  Don't worry -- if you spend a lot here, we'll donate to cover it.  Like many others, I'm tired of the perceived (be it real or not) amateurism of the official campaign.
4. Hire a big name, seasoned, professional campaign manager.  Don't worry -- if you spend a lot here, we'll donate to cover it.  Like many others, I'm tired of the perceived (be it real or not) amateurism of the official campaign.
5. Hire a big name, seasoned, professional campaign manager.  Don't worry -- if you spend a lot here, we'll donate to cover it.  Like many others, I'm tired of the perceived (be it real or not) amateurism of the official campaign.

Look, I'm sure Kent Snyder and Jesse Benton and all of those folks are nice guys, but they *ARE NOT GETTING THE JOB DONE*.  I don't care about secret strategies or not "peaking" too early; I don't care about Ron Paul's past recipes for political victory.  This is a different game, and for as much as the "revolution" has a rebellious spirit, we need to play by the other guys' rules to win.

A competent campaign manager would have Ron Paul polling #1 nationwide, name recognition be damned.  The message is just too damn good to ignore.  But it needs to be focused, or it's lost.  A professional staff could deliver this for Dr. Paul.

Also, stop spending our damn money on DIRECT MAIL.  What a bunch of crap.  Any mail I don't want goes in the trash.  Money should be spent on TV and radio instead.

----------


## Hook

We gave you more money than any other Republican campaign has, and more than most of the Dems.  We expect the campaign to have comensurate results.  Why is it that Hillary can put out great ads with less resources than this campaign?  Lew Moore, et. al. need to realize that this is the big-leagues now, and they are in way over their heads.  We need to get some professionals that have been doing this for a while and know what they are doing.

James Carville is free right now, and is legendary. You may not like him, but he gets results.  Even if you paid a top-notch manager like Carville a couple million salary for the next 2 months, we would consider it the best way the money could be spent and would easily donate that much more because we felt that HQ was finally getting somewhere.

My specific suggestion:

We need to have ONE person who's only job is to coordinate with the grassroots.   This coordinator needs to have direct face-to-face contact with both Snyder and Dr. Paul every single day.  They need to have a dedicated thread on this forum where they answer questions and take suggestions back to the campaign.  The coordinator needs to check the thread several times a day and make sure they resolve all issues within 24 hours.  They also need to send out a weekly update on what is going on via email.  The grassroots have been in a tizzy fit because the only information we get in rumor and innuendo.  This needs to stop NOW.  This person needs to be from the grassroots, not someone off the street.  Otherwise they won't have the dedication or passion needed to do a good job.  I nominate either Bradley, Steve Dasbasch, or Rachel Mills.

If you are getting information that you can't coordinate with the grassroots because of the FEC, then you should consider geting new legal counsel.  Such as Bradley Smith, the former commissioner for the FEC, hired by Trevor Lyman recently for the blimp project.

The grassroots is everything to this campaign, and I'm telling you that it is already starting to collapse because of the lack of accountability of HQ.

Grassroots coordination is the MOST IMPORTANT thing you can possibly do, because it is the only feedback loop that can correct mistakes in the future.

----------


## The Federal Farmer

Dr. Paul,

The leaders of your campaign are playing like a bunch of little league kids in a national league forum. 

It's time to *fire OR reassign* a portion of the upper staff and hire *experienced* political strategists, local GOTV experts, media consultants and public relations gurus. 

Right now everything is ad hoc. 

With all due respect to Mr. Moore, and Mr. Seehusen for their efforts, they need to step aside or resign. They didn't produce results and we put a heck of a lot of money out there. We need someone who has the organizational ability to come in and rebuild this motor FAST. Or in doctor language, perform the C-section fast while the baby is still alive. We can still pull this out.

Hillary was behind 11 points in NH. The question is, how did she come back and win. Was it faulty polls? No. We had 14% just a few days before. We lost it. Did Hillary win because of her tears? No. She did it by the new formula of Rhetoric vs. Results, Talk vs. Action.

She also flew in big guns to retool everything for New Hampshire. We need top political strategists to do it. This isn't an educational campaign for us. It is our life.

For Liberty,

The Federal Farmer.

----------


## Texan4RP

Shorten up that youtube video with Ron Paul saying. I'm the Champion of the Constitution and keep the Cafferty part as well. This is a great ad!!!!!

It is very unique and Very Ron Paul!

This is absolutely the best Video Made.

h ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG2PUZoukfA

----------


## Ron LOL

> 5) Ensure that Dr. Paul's speeches begin focusing on his specific solutions as opposed to just complaining about america.
> 
> 7) Hire a media political consultant guru who can strategize on how to effectively market Dr. Paul's message.


I wanted to make sure both of these points appear again in the thread.  RE: (5), there was an article recently (I think) that called Ron Paul "complainer in chief."  Absolutely true.  Ron Paul needs to stop being wishy washy on facts (e.g. Russert's "do you know how much revenue we'd lose if we got rid of the income tax?"), and stop simply ranting that everything is broken without proposing a solution.  Yes, stuff is broken.  We know this, thanks.  What are *you* going to actually do about it?  (7) is sort of a corollary.

I agree with Ron Paul on almost everything in theory and trust him to pull off his promises, but the pragmatists out there may want something more substantial.  Give a six point plan like the immigration thing for EACH of his issues.  Doing so would go a long way towards silencing the chorus of "Libertopian" doubters.

----------


## wowabunga

> More ads of him petting doggies and hugging children. He needs to get the dumb vote too.


What is spoken here is the "Truth of the Land" in the advertising world.  Every text book on advertising will tell you that in the event you don't have a good idea... there are 3 things that always will sell: kids, animals,  or sex appeal. 

I wrote a few ads the other day in protest over the "B Grade" production values in the corporate advertisements we've seen so far. That last corporate ad with the troops, the typography was just too light/hard to read... and just way too much clutter at the ending. All combined it just seemd to push the very important message to the back seat.  It's a great message... I just wish they would have shown it to us here first,  and   it never hurts to ask for constructive critique. (we did foot the bill)

If you could be so kind as to listen in for a minute or so... I'd like to tell you about a  national tv ad idea that covers the following in one 30 second pause in time ? 

- Puts Ron Paul's long career as a baby doctor in the brightest of light.
- Pokes some much needed fun at all the other candidates for recently "parroting" our ideals.
- Groups ALL the other repubs as big government spenders, repeat offenders. 
- Talks about a sick economy and offers up the good doctor's cure. (a very sick patient)
- If we can pull it off, co-stars "the people's reporter" Helen Thomas in nurse candy stripes.
- Has plenty of room for additional celebrity cameos.... submit your favorite, maybe they'll give us a thumbs up.

How are we doing so far ?  I want to do a quick mockup in Flash and post it on youtube and take in ideas and general comment on the general vibe of the message/visual.  This weekend we are filming/documenting a big grass roots membership drive in Missouri and as soon as that video is in the bag we'll whip up our "happy feel good" advertisment and run it past you all.

----------


## wowabunga

> Hire professional people to coordiante and run the campaign. Expecially a media relations person. Please.


If this man isn't your next hire then I'll kiss Rudy the next time I see him....

This guy is well spoken.  This guy has taken 24 courses in economics. This guy is a revolutionary patriot member in good standing...!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwOxi4oPF7g

I was looking for vids to use this weekend at a big membership drive and came across his video today. Shoutout to Zennie Abraham..!

----------


## wowabunga

> The time for "Spreading the message" is over.



I don't know what side of the bean hill you are standing on.... over here it's been hard to spread the message when they haven't even heard his name.  For weeks on end,  9 out of every 10 people I greet have just NEVER  heard the name Ron Paul. I'M GROWING OLD just getting these folks up to speed; it's a tad depressing having to keep having to tell/educate them that he's running for the most powerful office on the planet.

Might I suggest we take some cash-o-la and buy some airfare and fly our guy all over the planet.  Meet with the Pope, the Queen, head to the land down under Australia ( get on camera saying how our political system is upside down).  Oh and make sure to visit the troops in Iraq.  Go to Korea and ask the guys if they want to come home. But don't stop at one or two bases, go nuts...

-Ramblin Randy
Ron Paul is here to chew bubble-gum and Kick Ass, and he just ran out of bubble-gum

----------


## phoenixrising

wow! glad to see everyone pitching in here & Dr. Paul...really glad you asked us!

• way too much talent out here to be using some of the ads you are paying for -- they just aren't hitting homeruns the same way youtube artists are

• you HAVE the answers ...time to start sharing solutions.

• whatever you do -- do NOT use the word *change* !! someone wrote earlier abot *choosing* -- GREAT pts were made!! (msg #18)

• please-please-please as was mentioned b/4 avoid affiliating yourself w/bush. no need to ever mention bush's platform again!!

• k, people have mentioned your speech traits.....we all LOVE you Dr. Paul...yet we NEED you to be more forceful--*while* being the man of values that you are. when you are interrupted in a debate....make them stop...& get your voice heard.  

•when someone makes a pt you totally disagree w/..do what they do to get the floor: "i need to respond to that...& then START talking ((romney & ghouli do it all the time & the facilitators let them))

• worry less about getting your words into the 30 seconds....i am so tired of seeing them all go over-- if you need 15 more TAKE it -- to get your pt across

• k ...i never thought i'd say this...yet brown suits keeps coming up ...just so you know *blue* is a *communication* color ....on a  sublte leverl people will listen more attentively & become engaged w/the speaker

• you are a GENIOUS re: economics...yet try to state your pts so the max majority will really get what your saying

• remain forceful & centered when you speak...i know it must be pretty tiring to repeat the same msg for 30 yrs...yet look at how MANY peple are listening now....avoid taking it up a few octaves when you get excited...remain centered & determined in your presence

• no more hesitation when they ask you about running as an indep. just keep telling them ....we are in it to win!

• use more statements that say: when I AM PRESIDENT..........

• start calling the other guys out like you did on 1/5 ....when you mentioned them "giving lip service" .....it needed to keep going --that was a GREAT start

• & by all means if someone is quoting the constitution (copying you) CALL them on it  ...have them cite examples of what they are doing/did ...then retort quickly  w/3 of your BEST!! 

• we really need to see more of Carol or your daughter...they can do it! they are the female link we need to capture more female votes. don't have to be super polished...just real!

• last yet not least...howard stern is good exposure-- he JUST heard about you & has made numerous comments -- loving ALL he has heard. have your people contact him!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE 

Good luck Dr. Paul -- we are behind you....now BELIEVE in yourself -- even more!!!

{{if you haven't seen Amazing Grace....it's worth it...Ron Paul is Wilbur!!}} & THIS time Dr. Paul WILL be President!!

----------


## Gimme Some Truth

During debates and speeches I think Ron does a great job at educating and pointing out the problems . I think it will do him a world of good with the average voter to add some more uplifting , positive aspects about the US and its potential future , particularly when ending a point or speech

----------


## nc4rp

look,

1. Better commercials

2. Act more Presidential

3. Act like your electable _against a_ _democrat_

----------


## Leroy_Jenkems

Take the matching funds from the FEC. There's enough of us Paulites getting ready to write a check to Uncle Sam who would gladly check that little box for deductibles to presidential campaign contributions to send to "The Champion of the Constitution".

----------


## mdh

> Take the matching funds from the FEC. There's enough of us Paulites getting ready to write a check to Uncle Sam who would gladly check that little box for deductibles to presidential campaign contributions to send to "The Champion of the Constitution".


No thanks.  This idea is about as good as your username would suggest it'd be...

----------


## Bradley in DC

> {{if you haven't seen Amazing Grace....it's worth it...Ron Paul is Wilbur!!}} & THIS time Dr. Paul WILL be President!!


Didn't Brownback try that?

----------


## AdamT

1) Immediately fire the amateurs running the campaign (especially Benton the media coordinator) and get professionals. It'll cost more, but will be worth it. You must do this QUICKLY!!

2) Do not EVER air sub par TV ads. They must be of the utmost highest quality with perfect picture, sound, and direction.

----------


## Paul4Prez

Buy some 60 second TV spots, with Ron Paul explaining one issue clearly and forcefully.  Make about five or six of them:

1.  The economy and inflation.  Explain why things cost more, and why he's the only candidate who will change anything.

2.  Health care.  Explain how past government intervention made it worse, and his experience as a doctor, and warn against the folly of turning it over to the government.

3.  The war in Iraq.  Explain that he will bring the troops home as quickly as is safely as possible, in contrast to McCain (100 years) and Clinton-Obama-Edwards (5 years or more.)

4.  Civil liberties (the good stuff, not the national ID card bit.)  -- explain that these are Constitutional rights, enshrined in the bill of rights.  Too many people think "ACLU" when they hear "civil liberties."

5.  Illegal immigration.  Talk about removing incentives, and be compassionate -- no videos of people swimming across rivers, by all that is Holy!

6.  Government spending (balance the budget, cut taxes, cut spending) -- Contrast this to EVERY OTHER CANDIDATE RUNNING.

And one more:  something along the lines of the YouTube winner "Something Big" -- showing Ron Paul with thousands of cheering fans, to counter the "long shot" meme.

----------


## Lord Xar

get that woman of color from their youtube page in one of the commercials pronto. I mean PRONTO....

----------


## therealjjj77

Plan 4-6 events in a day when visiting a focus state and then put when and where at the end of the TV ads in each area where he'll be stopping.  That way there is a big turn out to hear him.

----------


## JMO

Here is my complaint. Quit complaining at debates and give solutions. Telling everyone what is wrong with what they already know is wrong without giving solutions doesn't win voters.

----------


## therealjjj77

Place a different Ron Paul article in USA Today every day until Super Duper Tuesday:

http://www.lewrockwell.com/paul/#art2

Click on Articles by Ron Paul

----------


## Calvin

I was directed here from the "S.C. Fox News Debate" forum by Angrydragon after having posting the following...




> The Electability Response concisely defines what sets Paul apart from the other candidates. The campaign needs to adapt this as verbatim as possible and run it as an ad.
> 
> Envision a commercial, pictures from our campaign cycling, Paul forthrightly speaking: "What does it mean to be a republican, does it mean borrowing from China? ..." etc.
> 
> Such an ad would be a one-eighty from what we've been getting. It educates the potential voters. Our current ads are boring carbon-copies of candidates talking points.
> 
> Paul is different. He needs different ads!


The _Electability Response_ was Paul's answer when his viability as a candidate was questioned. Please see the  original thread for further details.

I've given $1700 to Paul and would love to see my donations used for advertising along these lines. It appears others would as well. I hope this helps!

----------


## DanK

I think he needs to elaborate more on why the points he makes should be important to republican voters.  He needs to explain how non-interventionism means you actually have a strong military, especially.  The average American is either to ignorant or (more often) too lazy to figure these things out on their own, and the core Republican voters think a strong military is essential.  That should help a LOT with the whole Iraq war thing...

----------


## RPDelegate

I know in the campaign office in MN, there is always a shortage of slim-jims and other promotional items.  This is a problem.  Also I've been waiting on my order from the ronpaul2008.com store for over a week and I fear it's going to arrive too late.  I also would really like to see them promote the precinct captain idea more.  That is all.

----------


## Paul4Prez

> Here in California ads should focus on 
> 
> The Occupation, Civil Liberties, and Balanced Budget/Monetary Policy.


We have a winner.

----------


## AdamT

Need regional dist. of campaign materials. Slim Jims, yard signs, etc. Midwest HQ ships to midwest states, East Coast HQ to east coast states, etc. Massive stock of materials at each location. Orders need to arrive in no less than a few days. Precinct captains (many will be last minute) don't have the time to wait on this stuff.

----------


## work2win

The war thing is KILLING us.   People are worried that we'll have no national defense under Paul.  We need ads addressing peoples concerns.  These ads need to tell people why the current policy is HURTING OUR DEFENSE and explain how a RP national defense will look and how it will be BETTER and STRONGER.  I don't know how many times I have heard this from people.  If done right we can pick up some of the pro-war vote without losing the anti-war vote.  Bring the troops home AND have a stronger defense AND take out terrorists!

The "electability" response from tonight's debate was a great step in the right direction as was a great ad I just heard on the radio today talking about saving domestic military bases and sending "stealth warriors" after terrorists.

----------


## Ara825

> They need to have a Public Relations person specifically to communicate regularly with the grassroots.


Agree, this is very important.

----------


## thexjib

It's the war *IS* the economy, Stupid".


^HQ read this^

----------


## scandinaviany3

A complete reset is needing at the campaign HQ.

I would recommend a meeting somewhere in TEXAS for a national 2-4 day strategy meeting prior to FLORIDA. BRAINSTORMING, STRATEGY, FEEDBACK,ETC.

This is what i have seen several companies do in the past to turn things around. Works like gold!

I could see stuff like this coming out:

1) put down a budget on  how much money do you have left--lets sit down and see the budget and general forecast plan. ie..5 million left, 3 states you plan to attack and ignore others, media you have available in tv, radio, newspapers, etc. Hire professionals on contract to do databases, back up all data and manage this for all states. Keep data secure and accessable to all. Do not allow students, or non-vetted individuals control of this. It will loose massive votes and or not be maximized as happened in Iowa. Have meetups regularly show these numbers to their teams and lead presentations on this in every region and get feedback to a focused HQ team that is the sector coordinator for that region to get info back to the campaign director for that the issues match. Expect 24 hr turns on all questions nothing less is acceptable.

2) make ads that match the issues and focus group the people to review your ads in the region to see if you are even close to hitting the mark. FLOOD THESE TV ADS, radio ads, newspaper ads INTO THESE STATES. Make sure whether people are ok with computerized call systems. Do not frustrate people with calling systems that are automated. People want human beings to talk with. When you issue a plan there is a growth model on everything. 1st you do high quality ads, then build interest, then you overwhelm people once they support to lock them in. Finally you do humor or relaxed things to affirm your strength, and then you go with bigger infomercials...this was done totally upside down and backwards in Iowa and NH. We were lucky to get what we got because of how badly this was done. 

3)Start unifying the attack on the destruction of America like Glenn Beck talks on. GET BACK TO THE MESSAGE OF BETRAYAL OF THE PARTY AND OUR NATION. HIRE SOMEONE LIKE RICHARD VIGUERIE FROM THE REAGAN CAMPAIGN ERA TO DRIVE THIS. GEESH THIS IS WHAT LOST THEM THE ELECTION IN 2006 on all fronts not just the war. THE GOVT STARTED PAYING OFF THE SUNNIS TO STOP THE FIGHTING. GB MOVED THEIR TROOPS OUT. IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH HONOR as the one soldier said on you tube, likewise this wont hold the minute the money disappears. Have to also wonder where the money goes...hmmm...terrorism?

Our lives and nation are challenged. STOP PLAYING NICE ON THEIR LIES. YOUR LEAD THE MESSAGE ON TV. USE THE WORDS OF OTHERS RIGHT NOW AGAINST THEM FROM TV CLIPS. BUILD ON ALLIES WE HAVE. BUILD THEM UP. MAKE THEM DEFEND THE IMPOSSIBLE. CONNECT THE DOTS FROM OUTSIDE US ALLIES OWN WORDS ON CFR/NAFTA/WTO plans. This is a major issue. NAFTA--to CFR connnection must be made to attach the whole stage to so many enemies that are openly in bed with these groups.

4) Start putting TV ads out that show the full truth...only tv ads allow no response long enough for the ideas to sink in. This gives ground not doing this. It looks like we are asleep. Why this hasn't happened to date is very sad to watch for a 20 million dollar quarter. IF the other guy is busy just responding to ads he cant get his message out. Giving you all the time for publicity and getting your message out. THIS MAKES YOU LOOK LIKE THE FRONT RUNNER AND ELECTABLE! THIS IS  A MASSIVE ADVANTAGE NOT USED AT ALL.

5) Take advantage of the massive media resources that support Ron that are sitting on their thumbs for the most part trying to do things with very, very little money. Hire these guys in marketing, politics, PR, tv, graphic design, etc on parallel regional project teams and issues to reduce costs, create a razor sharp SUPER attack machine that no one can keep up with on the issues. DECENTRALIZE POWER. BUT SHARE RESOURCES AND INTEL. DO A FULL OUT ATTACK AND CREATE A MEDIA DONATION FUND FOR DIRECT MONEY TO THIS EFFORT. THIS WOULD GIVE US WHAT WE MUST DO TO TAKE BACK OUR COUNTRY.

6) CREATE Presidential Intel group that surfs the web, news, etc arming our future president just as any president is done with morning reports on intelligence in the WH. RON needs to be way ahead of all arguements, debate tricks, etc. This is Romney's advantage. "Fool me once-maybe, Fool me twice is the campaigns fault". Ron can be much better set up. Case in point is romney's attack of the whole reading the terrorist play book. Nex start dropping hints and creating your own intel, with possible people you agree with Buchanan, Moore, etc....show the conservatives you are one of them right now. Do the same for the 3rd rail AARP groups(the seniorsforronpaul is golden material to use!!!!!), and other powerful support groups.

7) WE APPEAR TO NOT BE ABLE TO MAKE A DECISION AT ALL. Consider hiring a  more conservative RP team on board and split the old libertarian forces and this new one strategically. Battle plans need to be setup like you are creating two companies with different customers to go after the state areas in parallel based on liberal and social conservatives different drivers.  Too much strategy that would work in the general race is being applied percentage wise to the wrong group in the primary, at the wrong time, with no linkages. At the same time areas like Michigan where no democrats are voting for obama, likewise in Florida our liberal voters could be attacking these states right now!!! Ron has two strong wings. The liberal supporters and the social conservatives. They need parallel operations to catch us all up. Ron has a strong voice for the christian base as does he for the reagan democrats and anti-war crowd. He actually won several polls(even though systems were broke on the votes for this) at value voters.  We should be obliterating all sides at rapid speeds they cant keep up with us. 

THIS MUST HAPPEN TO KILL THE UNELECTABLE TAG. THIS IS WHAT IS KILLING US!!!! IT MUST CHANGE RIGHT NOW!!!

IF ALL PEOPLE SEE OR KNOW WHO RON PAUL IS THEN THE CHANGE WILL HAPPEN.  

8) Look for niche ideas to promote to the people to new people. All papers should be flooded, human phone call groups not automated systems(we have 100,000 people we can do human phone calls this is what got ross perot his success), do our own polling door to door in our regions, in our communities do out reaches during poll nights like taking care of kids  with volunteer jumping places, this giving us a bump in the eyes of the voters at churches and schools across America. Also this give us a bump at the after vote for having our people ready to go become delegates.

9) Do Prep debates with Ron against strong conservatives in play acting. Get him prepped with his Intel to get people taken out. He needs to feel VERY strong in the debates no matter what. THE Stronger he is the more relaxed, sometimes the more humor, the more strength, the more trust is built. He needs to try a few quick wit humor ideas and put them into shock. We can turn this around. Its easy to do. Ron is an excellent speaker. But he is not getting prepped this is obvious. When tough tactics are tried you can confront and say no...not going to answer or trick into this. You can prove a person doesnt know what they are talking about on an issue by digging into their knowledge, etc. Reagan always did well with taking over things with humor. This always works. Crossness and frustration works sometimes but has to be not all the time. Being smarter, more informed, and laughing off the attacks is a sign of electability for the voters to believe this guy can out think anyone!

10) Create a team that deals with seeking endorsements and setting up one-on-one meetings at national or regional HQ to give access to these endorses to get their input in and get plugged in. There has been a lot of betrayal by the DC party. This means Ron has to prove his stripes one on one before they go and die for the cause. 

DO NOT IGNORE THESE ENDORSERS THEN CALL THEM BEGGING FOR THEIR CALL LISTS! 

IT MAKES US LOOK LIKE TOTAL IDIOTS! 

WHY THIS HAPPENED with a very serious endorser is pure stupidity.

All the possible endorser can say is i am frustrated, disappointed and start looking at other candidates to plug into with their power and voice. Then they start making the unacceptable candidates out to destroy our nation "OK ENOUGH"

----------


## frasu

great pointers in this article:

http://blog.nj.com/njv_paul_mulshine...no_reagan.html

----------


## coffeewithchess

Don't make press interviews and back out, i.e. Glenn Beck and Neil Boortz...and if you have the chance of being on a network that has MILLIONS of viewers like Fox, GO ON THE SHOW!  

It makes no sense why RP didn't go on and talk with Sean Hannity and Alan Colmes, even if RP had a rally afterwards.  Again most people at the rally are already supporting Dr. Paul.  He needs to spread and get his name recognition out and by not going on shows like Neil Boortz and Hannity&Colmes it doesn't make any sense.  Whoever is in charge of getting RP on the press, needs to do their job.  Stop going on the same old shows like Alex Jones, you already have most of his listeners anyway.

----------


## me3

Read this.

http://blog.nj.com/njv_paul_mulshine...no_reagan.html

Then read this

http://ronpaul.meetup.com/boards/vie...thread=4013172

Then fix it.  Or return the people's money.

----------


## WRellim

*SPEECHWRITER is needed to assist & CLARIFY TALKING POINTS!*

The media AND the public are not REALLY hearing what Ron Paul is saying.

When he says: "eliminate the Dept of Education"
They hear: "end public schools"

When he says: "end the income tax"
They respond: "But how will we pay for roads & schools?"

When he says: "end the CIA"
They say: "how will we stop terrorists"

When he says: "withdraw troops from everywhere"
They hear: "Isolationism! get rid of the Army, Navy, etc. -- are you crazy?"
*Seriously, this is what people are HEARING.*

He must understand that he is speaking to the media and to voters. He gives them too much credit. They are effectively "morons," and he (generously) treats them like his equals. They are not. (For example the Fox debate mention of "Gulf of Tonkin" went over the heads of 95% of the audience -- needed to clarify by saying "the Gulf of Tonkin resolution that was fraudulently used by the Democratic Johnson administration to attack Vietnam in the 1960's..." because otherwise they are all going "huh? Gulf of what??").

And by "morons" I mean that he need to realize he is attempting to teach a bunch of very REMEDIAL students a LOT of stuff -- and they are "students" with short little attention spans and very limited knowledge -- and most of what they do "know" and were taught is flat-out wrong (witness the whole Lincoln/Civil War/Slave issue -- EVERY main history text for the past 50 years has emphasized "States Rights" as the cause -- but every media person out there FLUNKED history, or passed by cheating off someone else's test!)

So, he needs a REALLY GOOD speechwriter to help him both simplify and clarify his message on all of these things. (Ron is an excellent writer and even a pretty good speaker, but on the campaign trail you CANNOT do all of these things yourself! Get some competent assistants to give you assistance, please!)

Dr. Paul must learn to say: *"We need to eliminate the FEDERAL Dept of Education, SO THAT the Parents, Teachers, and Principals can control and improve their PUBLIC SCHOOLS at the STATE and LOCAL GOVERNMENT LEVEL."*

He must say: *"We need to reduce FEDERAL WASTE and BUREAUCRACY to work towards eliminating the BURDENSOME FEDERAL Income Tax, so we can SAVE SOCIAL SECURITY & MEDICARE, and allow STATE and LOCAL governments to fund their roads and schools."*

He need to say: *"We must restore RESPECT for America around the world. We must STOP the TORTURE, CORRUPTION and CIA covert operations that make the world hate us... and refocus the CIA onto gathering SOLID INTELLIGENCE."*

He must say: *"We need to DEFEND AMERICA, and it is high time for Europe, Japan and Korea to PAY FOR THEIR OWN DEFENSE."*

And he MUST say: *"OUR TROOPS HAVE WON THE WARS in Iraq and Afghanistan. They DESERVE TO COME HOME, not to be stuck in the desert forever policing, fighting and dieing to prop up lazy & corrupt government in Iraq, Afghanistan and Pakistan."*

Now granted he in many ways he already SAYS all of these things -- just not as concisely as I have written above (and there is room for improvement in the above, I am just offering examples!) Currently, he normally takes 5 minutes to clarify and explain his positions, which is precisely 4 1/2 minutes TOO LONG; people have already "tuned him out" -- or his answers include references to things that people do NOT understand (remember, these are REMEDIAL students -- the smart ones are either already on-board or will be impressed with the clarity of the remediation being presented).

----------


## Jim Palmisano

Ron Paul has the intellect and he needs to shut down these idiots.  When they chuckle at him over his monetary policy, ask them why they're laughing while their Parents and constituents just lost 10% of their buying power.  When they chuckle at his stance on pulling out of the Iraq War, ask them if they think it's funny that the Sons and Daughters of Americans are being killed and maimed for life.

When they mimick his Freedom & Liberty message, confront them with their track record.  Ron doesn't need to go on the Offensive per se, but he does need to become the Commander-in-Chief and call them to their knees with the facts.  Ron has more facts in his head then all of the other Candidate's speech writers and debate trainers could ever imagine.

Go get em Ron and don't hold back.  Call the spade a spade and make fools of them.  This is a Revolution and it's no time to play politics with them anymore.   We have the Upper hand and they know it so let's drive it home forcefully and destroy their "House of Cards".

We're behind you all the way and won't quit!

Jim Palmisano

----------


## angrydragon

Hire a great marketing staff or person, the marketing you have now isn't working all that great. Perhaps get someone with a sports marketing background.

Hire the company that did the PS3 commercials or something similar.

Also, for the lack of better words, dumb-down your words so the average American can understand.

And again, use the grassroots' ads!!!

----------


## KnownasTIm

Someone has to review who is being hired on the local level and maybe more importantly, who is doing the hiring.  I've heard so much problems from different areas from Chicago to Michigan- all over.  We are having problems working with newly hired staff in Hawaii when the grassroots representatives were doing an excellent job.  Just a word to all hired staff, thank you so much for your stance and your commitment but just because you have a title doesn't make this your campaign.

----------


## Lord Xar

why he isn't making SPECIFIC tax and economy tv ads.. In Neveda, they are showing the military commercial, but not sure how effective that is.

Also, they are DOING A TON of radio, but how effective is that compared to tv? How is that effective compared to full page newspaper ads.. big papers, LITTLE hometown papers..

they read an ad from a hometown paper, that will mean something.. the candidate is talking directly to them...

*He should be doing commercials talking about the REAL recession, the HORIBLE trade deals, and TAXES and how he is gonna fix it and nobody else has a clue what the heck they are doing.. they will 
just go down the same road bush has.*

----------


## noztnac

Have someone at HQ come here once a week to give us feedback on what we need to be doing, how things are going, and how we can be doing a better job.

Too much disconnect between us and HQ.  It's like we are working in a vacuum.

----------


## Dave Pedersen

infomercials are a waste of money. Most people don't want to spend that much time listening to political discussion. 90 second commercials focusing on each issue will get the message out to people who are otherwise distracted. 30 minute blocks of airtime is very wasteful.

30 second television ads are also wasteful. 20% of that time is wasted with the obligatory "I approved this message" statement. Ron Paul is not a sound bite candidate. he is a candidate of substance and 30 second spots imply he is "just another superficial politician". We know he is not but the impression is implied by 30 second ads.

90 second advertisements I believe are the optimal amount of time for each television commercial. They balance substance and brevity.

----------


## noztnac

Improved wording and reposted. Delete this one please.

----------


## noztnac

Headquarters should get marketing, media arts, advertising, and  journalism majors from Universities across America and put them to work as interns.

Get them producing ads, brainstorming strategies, writing scripts, and generally thinking outside the box.

They can work in tandem with the professionals in the campaign and can offer insight into what works, what does not work, and can offer some constructive criticism.

Many of the students at Universities are willing to work hard in order to gain experience and to make a name for themselves and many of them know their communities far better than headquarters does.

HQ also needs to produce various versions of each ad and have focus groups look at them. Then the best aspects of each ad should be consolidated into one finely honed ad.

Ron Paul should produce 15 minute infomercials on the following and post them on youtube:

Foreign Policy
Monetary Policy
The Department of Eduacation
Welfare Reform
The Plummeting Dollar / Austrian Economics Overview
Civil Liberties
Veterans
Racism in America and what to do about it
The Coming Social Security Shortfall
Foreign Aid
Foreign Policy
Finding POW's
Campaign Finance Reform
Immigration
The War on Drugs and other victimless crimes
Election Reform/ Ballot Access in America
What the founding fathers had to say about political parties
Health Care
The IRS


He can make all of these for a very limited amount of money and post them for free on youtube.
(Ron Paul needs to speak directly into the camera)
Ross Perot's infomercials were very effective and should be used as a guide.

After the videos are posted on youtube RonPaul forums members can offer constructive criticism and the videos can be finely tuned and reposted over time.  The best videos or the ones most suited to specific regions of the United States should be aired on local television stations directly before primaries.


-- 
Always vote for principle, though you may vote alone, you will cherish the sweetest reflection that your vote is never lost. John Quincy Adams

ronpaul2008.com

----------


## Benaiah

SPEND THE MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My advice is this:  On February 6th, he better not have more than 1 million cash on hand.  Seriously, what are they thinking?  Paul's message has the snowball effect-- he needs to get as many people hooked on him NOW, so that they can go on to convert friends and family.  SPEND THE MONEY.

----------


## Thucydides

I think it is essential to make the other candidates not only explain where they will find the money for war, but also where they will find the manpower without a *draft*. Coming out in favor of a military draft = political suicide. Claiming the military is large enough as it is for the engagements people like McCain are endorsing = easily refuted.

If they want war, they need money and manpower. They have neither. Make them explain where these are to be found.

----------


## freelance

> A complete reset is needing at the campaign HQ.
> 
> I would recommend a meeting somewhere in TEXAS for a strategy meeting prior to FLORIDA. BRAINSTORMING, STRATEGY, FEEDBACK,ETC.
> 
> This is what i have seen several companies do in the past to turn things around. Works like gold!
> 
> I could see stuff like this coming out:
> 
> 1) put down a budget on  how much money do you have left--lets sit down and see the budget and general forecast plan. ie..5 million 3 states, tv ads, radio ads, news paper ads, etc. Have meetups regularly show these numbers to there teams and lead presentations on this in every region and get feedback to a focused HQ team that is the sector coordinator for that region to get info back to the campaign director for that the issues match.
> ...


*PLEASE EDIT THIS PIECE WITH WHITE SPACE SO THAT PEOPLE WILL READ IT!* There are some terrific ideas here.

You reminded me that every campaign I've ever worked with had a "Democrats for Our Candidate" division with a recognized leader who helped galvanize those voters. Do we have "Democrats for Paul?" We also need Christians for Paul, etc. We need a way for people to identify with the campaign that might otherwise fall through the cracks. These are all volunteer positions and they are headed by a person recognizable to the target market. For example, NH probably would have been the state to have Independents for Paul.

From another excellent post:




> Dr. Paul must learn to say: "We need to eliminate the FEDERAL Dept of Education, SO THAT the Parents, Teachers, and Principals can control and improve their PUBLIC SCHOOLS at the STATE and LOCAL GOVERNMENT LEVEL."
> 
>     He must say: "We need to reduce FEDERAL WASTE and BUREAUCRACY to work towards eliminating the BURDENSOME FEDERAL Income Tax, so we can SAVE SOCIAL SECURITY & MEDICARE, and allow STATE and LOCAL governments to fund their roads and schools."
> 
>     He need to say: "We must restore RESPECT for America around the world. We must STOP the TORTURE, CORRUPTION and CIA covert operations that make the world hate us... and refocus the CIA onto gathering SOLID INTELLIGENCE."
> 
>     He must say: "We need to DEFEND AMERICA, and it is high time for Europe, Japan and Korea to PAY FOR THEIR OWN DEFENSE."
> 
>     And he MUST say: "OUR TROOPS HAVE WON THE WARS in Iraq and Afghanistan. They DESERVE TO COME HOME, not to be stuck in the desert forever policing, fighting and dieing to prop up lazy & corrupt government in Iraq, Afghanistan and Pakistan."


You've illustrated NOUN, VERB, EXCLAMATION POINT AND "What's in it for me" in action. Simplify the message so that the listener understands the *BENEFITS*, not the features. Dr. Paul has preached features. No one cares about features. They want benefits.

----------


## adamw

Hire some incredibly good campaign staff!! The best thing Ron can do is get the best and teh brightest campaign strategists on his payroll.

http://blog.nj.com/njv_paul_mulshine...no_reagan.html

----------


## adamw

> *SPEECHWRITER is needed to assist & CLARIFY TALKING POINTS!*
> 
> The media AND the public are not REALLY hearing what Ron Paul is saying.
> 
> When he says: "eliminate the Dept of Education"
> They hear: "end public schools"
> 
> When he says: "end the income tax"
> They respond: "But how will we pay for roads & schools?"
> ...


extremely good points! Dr. Paul has the exact right message, but the delivery isn't clear and concise enough for the vast majority of voters.

----------


## expatinireland

I came to the conclusion that Ron Paul's top campaign staff doesn't have a clue when I watched the town hall meeting in Manchester.

The staging was absolutely dreadful. Any college drama or radio/TV graduate could have done better. Not only was the backdrop sloppy but here was Ron Paul with grey hair in a grey suit standing before a grey background. The campaign was totally in control here and they could at least have made the setting look presidential. No excuses whatsoever for this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VQcpmfT0f4&feature=user

We are actually lucky that the town hall meeting was only seen by a few people (other than loyal followers|) connected to Manchester cable TV.

So my number one suggestion is new people at the top.

Ron needs a manager who is a proven winner at the national level.  Ron might be able to trust his existing top people but trust alone will not win this campaign and I believe most supporters are not in here donating their time treasure and talent as an exercise in educating the electorate.  Without a management change or evidence of progress in the polls the campaign will have difficulty building on its early funding and volunteer successes.

Number 2 is that Ron Paul could simplify (ie. don't say the word Austrian economics one more time!) his message for the man on the street but he needs help with this from competent advisers which takes me back to number one.

----------


## constituent

2) simultaneously embrace and reject obama, constantly.

----------


## nsellers

The most important topic is the economy and although he correctly identifies U.S. foreign policy spending is ruining our government.  He fails to iterate that private, special interest companies are behind both the Federal Reserve and also pushing for the war and for the U.S. bases in 160 countries, that accounts for the greatest amount of the spending.  He needs to word the message in a way that voters will understand that the current financial system benefits only the special interests-private Federal Reserve bankers at the expense of all the rest of the taxpayers.  

1. Federal Reserve.  He needs to state the Fed Res is not a governmental entity, but PRIVATE bankers who decide in secret meetings what the interest rates all of the rest of us have to pay.  And then explain further, "Fed Res prints U.S. currency out of thin air, "loans" it to the U.S. government who taxpayers pay back to these Federal Reserve private bankers not only the amount it received from the Fed Res and pay back extra dollars in the form of interest to these bankers.  All in blatant violation of the U.S. constitutional Article __ (whatever) which clearly (1) states only the U.S. government can (whatever phrase it is in that Article 'coin') make the currency, and (2) that it must be backed by metal (I think that is in there somewhere also, not sure.)  It is a special interest issue versus the taxpayers.

2. He fails to state that special interests who have governmental contracts, i.e., Halliburton, Blackwater, etc. make billions off of the Iraq war directly, and the oil companies make more money because the war forces the price of oil to go up because oil future speculators will pay more for future contracts when a war is going on and is expected to go on, than they will when there is no war.
He usually just says, if we start to pull out, the price of oil will go down immediately.  He never says that the soldiers are fighting and losing their lives while rich people who own the governmental contracts involved in the war, not only don't lose their lives or limbs, but get richer from it.

In short, he needs to state the words that these special interests push spending through Congress under the guise of helping the taxpayer, but in reality charge exorbitant prices (even no-bid) to the U.S. government for products and services that the taxpayer doesn't need under the guise of helping the taxpayer.  In short, foreign spending is a sham for the rich at the expense of the taxpayer.

----------


## Brian Bailey

I'm sorry but the fact is that a lot of this is just so much fluff and drama.

A lot of the suggestions I'm seeing here make me wonder:  how many of you are actually volunteering?

I see a lot of people complaining about communication-  I was on a conference call with state headquarters in Illinois last night.  So were dozens of other people.  If you are involved in a MeetUp group or Get Out the Vote then your voice is being heard.  If you are not involved then how can you expect to be heard?

The other most common complaint seems to be about the ads.  In order for these complaints to be noteworthy they have to go beyond just saying 1) I don't like the ads 2) make better ads.  The campaign cannot and will not use the grassroots ads.  There are so many reasons for this that it is not even worth getting into.  It will not happen.  It cannot happen.  FEC, accountability, demographics, the list goes on.

I am not saying, "Do not criticize."  Far from it!  I am always looking for feedback regarding my website and my MeetUp efforts and I think that constructive criticism of the campaign is vital.

Offering constructive criticism, though, means being responsible and being realistic.

Get out and volunteer.  Become a Precinct Leader and make some phone calls.  If we fail to Get Out the Vote from our neighbors who already support Ron Paul then all of the communication and all of the television ads in the world will not mean anything.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but if you want action to be taken based on your opinion then you have to earn it through merit.

----------


## Joe Liberty

This morning I received an email from Jim Ostrowski.  Jim is the volunteer who appointed by the campaign to be in charge of delegate selection for New York state.  An election attorney he was instrumental in getting Ron on the ballot in New York.  He is also a regular contributer to Lew Rockwell.com  His email said:




> The campaign needs to hire a state coordinator and start spending money. If they don't, we're all wasting our time. This should have been done months ago.

----------


## wowabunga

> Dr. Paul must learn to say: "We need to eliminate the FEDERAL Dept of Education, SO THAT the Parents, Teachers, and Principals can control and improve their PUBLIC SCHOOLS at the STATE and LOCAL GOVERNMENT LEVEL."
> 
> He must say: "We need to reduce FEDERAL WASTE and BUREAUCRACY to work towards eliminating the BURDENSOME FEDERAL Income Tax, so we can SAVE SOCIAL SECURITY & MEDICARE, and allow STATE and LOCAL governments to fund their roads and schools."
> 
> He need to say: "We must restore RESPECT for America around the world. We must STOP the TORTURE, CORRUPTION and CIA covert operations that make the world hate us... and refocus the CIA onto gathering SOLID INTELLIGENCE."
> 
> He must say: "We need to DEFEND AMERICA, and it is high time for Europe, Japan and Korea to PAY FOR THEIR OWN DEFENSE."
> 
> And he MUST say: "OUR TROOPS HAVE WON THE WARS in Iraq and Afghanistan. They DESERVE TO COME HOME, not to be stuck in the desert forever policing, fighting and dieing to prop up lazy & corrupt government in Iraq, Afghanistan and Pakistan."


Solid meat and taters stuff.

Thank You...!  Have copied and pasted this into a index card file... will be used at our large membership drive in the midwest this weekend.

----------


## Henry

I believe you know mine!

----------


## wowabunga

> (ie. don't say the word Austrian economics one more time!) his message for the man on the street


I read the newspapers EVERY day and have NO CLUE what Austrian economics means...! 

Give the Ron Paul economic plan a nick name, Newt Gingrich had this "Contract with America" thing going, a phrase I have burned into my memory... no clue what he had in there but he "looked and acted" like he was work'n on something there. How about Ross Perot and how he kept telling us we need to "check under the hood".

So about that nick name deal for Austrian economics and our economic peril... have a grass roots competition for  the nick name... winner gets lunch with Dr Paul.  Start using the buzz word/phrase SOON.  Sorry to disappoint but when I hear the word "Austrian" my mind only sees the Swedish Bikini Team (ah the effect of a good buzz phrase).  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtnMtrEB1-I

----------


## Bradley in DC

> I believe you know mine!


Please post them here or send me a specific PM for me to incorporate.  

While I suspect I know yours, and those of many others who have PM, emailed, called me, etc., in private because we didn't want to air the campaign's dirty laundry publicly, NOW is the time and this is the place if we want changes.

Insanity: doing the same thing and expecting a different result.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> I read the newspapers EVERY day and have NO CLUE what Austrian economics means...!   
> 
> Sorry to disappoint but when I hear the word "Austrian" my mind only sees the Swedish Bikini Team (ah the effect of a good buzz phrase).


Wait, is that supposed to be a bad thing?

----------


## rockwell

What, exactly, is the point in this exercise in futility? I don't mean that in an unneccessarily mean way, but from what I've seen, since Ron Paul first announced, not a single piece of advice from the grassroots has been heeded. If you can squander resources like Donna D'Erico and Liv by not using them to reach the young male segment- something so in your face obvious, then nothing subtle is going to be listened to.

And whoever said "Austrian economics" was spot on. I have a 145 IQ and it took me until my 40's to even stumble across it, never mind the time it took to come to a fundamental understanding of it. And I was interested, how many average Americans do you think that's going to resonate with? Come on.

BRING THE TROOPS HOME.

END THE IRS.

STOP SPYING ON US.

IT'S THE ECONOMY, KNUCKLEHEAD.

What more does this guy have to do? Virtually nothing, but he needs to get some help and pronto or this is all over. I don't watch tv, but I do listen to radio and I have never heard a RP commercial, not once. 

Hello?

Is this thing on?

----------


## t3rmin

He keeps missing a great opportunity on the "Should we be helping Israel?" question. Every time this subject comes up I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for him to drive it home with this easy slam-dunk. Something like this:

"Israel doesn't need us because she's PROVEN able to take care of herself. Ever heard of the Yom Kippur War? Even when vastly outnumbered and taken by surprise on a Jewish holy day Israel *kicked ass all the way back to Cairo!* (*HUGE AUDIENCE APPLAUSE*) The Six-Day War is similar. Against tremendous odds and a *coalition* of enemy nations, Israel triumphed. Israel is determined, tough, well-prepared and we are ONLY HURTING THEM WITH OUR INVOLVEMENT."

Make sure to throw in the part about 3-times the aid to Arab nations, how Israel has nukes and Arabs don't, and the rest. But we've got to emphasise that Israel is NOT HELPLESS without us.

----------


## stevedasbach

> Sheez, Steve, talk about resume dropping.   
> 
> Seriously, I think the other Steve (can't we get a quota or something ) is referring to those from Dr. Paul's 1988 race in addition to Seehusen.


Point being -- if they had been actively involved in the LP during the past 28 years, chances are I would recognize their name.

Dr. Paul ran his 1988 campaign with his own people -- people he'd worked with prior to joining the LP. In other words, their involvement with Dr. Paul preceeded their involvement with the LP.

My point is that the notion that the problem with the national management of Dr. Paul's campaign is that it is being run by a bunch of Libertarian Party folks simply isn't accurate.

To the extent that LP folks are involved in the campaign, it is generally at the grassroots level and/or state level staff.

----------


## Henry

> Please post them here or send me a specific PM for me to incorporate.  
> 
> While I suspect I know yours, and those of many others who have PM, emailed, called me, etc., in private because we didn't want to air the campaign's dirty laundry publicly, NOW is the time and this is the place if we want changes.
> 
> Insanity: doing the same thing and expecting a different result.


"Dear Bradley,

For months I tried as hard as I could to temper my dissatisfaction with the campaign staff, but I reached a point where this self-imposed suppression reached a breaking point. My problem with the campaign staff is not as a result of what took place in Iowa yesterday. It really began back in July and August earlier this year.

As the Marketing Director in the Jacksonville Meetup group I made many attempts to contact Jesse Benton to help in setting up interviews with local talk show hosts, Newspaper interviews, etc. etc. The results of these efforts netted nothing and I do mean nothing. Not once did I receive the courtesy of a single response from him. Even if he did respond with an answer denying a request, that I would have accepted.

I took a hiatus from my work to give my full effort in enhancing name recognition for Dr. Paul. Needless to say that time away from work reeked havoc on my family and me. Despite that I maintained a positive attitude and pushed on.

In October of this year I learned that a Florida Campaign Coordinator was named, his name was Mark Cross. I was elated that finally I might be able to coordinate efforts with someone local. Well I emailed, and phoned and you guessed it No Response. Here is a copy of one email.


Hello Mark, 
My name is Henry Eideh and I'm the Marketing Director for the RP Jacksonville group. http://ronpaul.meetup.com/166/ 
Pursuant to the email I received (below) David Allen of the David Allen Show will be calling to see if you would be willing to be on his show. David has been a big supporter of our group here in Jacksonville, which as you know the media has been a tough nut to crack. Here is David's Website http://www.thedavidallenshow.com/website/home.html. 
I would like to know if you would be willing to do other interviews here in Jacksonville? Please let me know. 
Henry


Whats ironic and in my frustration to get someone from the campaign to cooperate I tried to think of some nationally prominent person that would be willing to support Dr. Paul. Immediately Judge Napolitano's name came to mind, so I decided to contact him. 


Now here is the ironic part. Within ten minutes of contacting the judge, he responded with Yes Ill be happy to do an interview. Here is a person thats not directly connected to the campaign answering promptly, yet our own campaign staff never showed the decency or professionalism to respond once! BTW I posted the interview with the Judge on the forum and many people listened to it.


I conclusion, I didnt want to post my disillusionment of the campaign staff on the forum for fear of adding fuel to the fire, however I wanted you to know, and selfishly get it off my chest! The time I dedicated to this campaign has caused irreparable damage, and I stopped doing any marketing on behalf of our group.


I have all the faith in the world in Dr. Paul, I will support him to individuals, and I will vote for him, but in so far as the campaign staff they can go to hell.

Respectfully,

Henry"

----------


## Bradley in DC

> . If you can squander resources like Donna D'Erico and Liv by not using them to reach the young male segment- something so in your face obvious, then nothing subtle is going to be listened to.
> 
> And whoever said "Austrian economics" was spot on.


Perhaps we should combine the two posts and have Donna and Liv dressed as "Austrians" explaining our positions?

----------


## Bradley in DC

> "Dear Bradley,
> 
> I have all the faith in the world in Dr. Paul, I will support him to individuals, and I will vote for him, but in so far as the campaign staff they can go to hell.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Henry"


Thanks, Henry.  As we've discussed, my inbox gets these constantly from people I don't know all over the country.  Now is our chance with Dr. Paul's ear.   If enough people say publicly what they say privately, I hope it will be heard.

----------


## jake

> make anti war ads


agreed. hit on the senseless deaths AND the economics !

----------


## Carl_S

*On Monday, hire the best image consultants and speech coaches you can find.* Spend $100K+ to have them travel with Paul for the next 4 weeks.  Paul should practice daily with the coaching team to perfect his presentation and talking points.   

This has been suggested by many on RPF since early 2007.

----------


## expatinireland

> "Dear Bradley,
> 
> . . . As the Marketing Director in the Jacksonville Meetup group I made many attempts to contact Jesse Benton to help in setting up interviews with local talk show hosts, Newspaper interviews, etc. etc. The results of these efforts netted nothing and I do mean nothing. . . .
> 
> . . .. In October of this year I learned that a Florida Campaign Coordinator was named, his name was Mark Cross. I was elated that finally I might be able to coordinate efforts with someone local. Well I emailed, and phoned and you guessed it No Response. . . .
> 
> Henry"


Talk about bridges and I don't mean bombing them -  these people are burning theirs before they are even built.  So totally inexcusable and amateurish.  As long as this is the modus operandi of people in positions of responsibility, Ron Paul doesn't have a chance of winning the nomination. 

If Ron Paul wants to continue receiving peoples donations of time, treasure and talent he needs to bring in a proven (winner) manager at the top pronto.

----------


## VoluntaryMan

MSM: Apparently, you allowed some pretty bigoted comments to be published by a writer for your newsletter, back in the 80s and early 90s. Do the opinions of that writer reflect your own views?

DR. PAUL: No. Not at all. I was essentially a figurehead for the promotion of that newsletter, and the writing, editing, publication, and day-to-day operations were handled by others. I hate to admit it, but I rarely even read it. However, since it was published under my name, I do have a very real responsibility for what I inadvertently allowed to be published under my name. Some of those comments had been brought to my attention previously and I was outraged, and fired the people responsible, and halted publication. This was many years ago, but just recently even more such comments have been brought to my attention and I'm just heart sick over the whole thing. I feel ashamed that I allowed this to occur, right under my nose. I mean, this IS American, and people do have a right to hold unpopular views, but I also have a right to prevent my name from being used to promote views that I find personally abhorrent. I should have exercised that right more vigilantly, that I didn't is my supreme regret.

MSM: So, then, Dr. Paul, are you a laissez fair manager? Is that the problem? And, if so, how does such a hands off leadership style qualify you to be President?

DR. PAUL: Am I a laissez fair manager? Yeah, I guess so. I mean, I prefer to trust people to run their own lives. They don't need me telling them what to do. Some times people make mistakes, but that's going to happen whether it's the gov't or the individual. The important thing is to learn from our mistakes and move forward. What's even more important though is that the President does NOT have the right to dictate to the people. The people are really in charge, anyway. It's the President who works for the people; so many politicians forget that they are NOT really "leaders," as they like to refer to themselves, but they are servants of the people. As President, I would take that role very seriously, by returning control of the gov't to the people, where it belongs.

----------


## camped69

Slow down on the speech patterns....breathe. Try not to come off whiny and show that fire Dr. Paul. A more commanding presence would do wonders. Both the press and other candidates look like complete buffoons. Now is the congressman's chance to let these idiots have it with both barrels. I love the message but I feel the Dr. needs to do a better job on some of the issues.  BLAST THEM WITH FACTS AND STATS PAUL. Incorporate some buzzwords. Demand respect Paul and point out your voting record and never taking a junket and returning a portion of your pay back to the people annually. Incorporate the fact that you've been a Dr. occasionally. The truth cannot be quelled. Give 'em hell Mr. Paul!

----------


## mnystrom

Dr. Ron Paul needs to let people know that he has multiple plans/strategies to transition the country to achieve his various end goals. People get upset to hear he wants to abolish the IRS and the Federal Reserve. They need to know he would transition out of these structures. I know he HAS said it, but it has not been repeated enough. 

The same is true about social security and medicare and Medicaid. He has mentioned that people would not be thrown out of the system, but that needs to be reiterated over and over.

----------


## VoluntaryMan

*9/11 TRUTH*

Next time some pissant asks if he endorses his supporters views about the official stories offered to them by their gov't, he should say this:

While I don't share their particular cynicism on this particular issue, I understand the cause of that cynicism: as James Madison, the father of our Constitution, said, "All men, having power, ought to be mistrusted." History is overflowing with examples of official corrupt, of evil men in high places. The public is right to be skeptical of information coming from their gov't, even if not all of their suspicions are correct. Thomas Jefferson, the author of our Declaration of Independence, this nation's charter, reminds us that "the price of liberty is eternal vigilance." Skepticism is a healthy thing. 

When the people become complacent, and too trusting of their public officials, tyranny will come to America. In fact, to a degree, it has already begun. After 9/11, one of my opponents' lucky number, the American people were encouraged to exchange their civil liberties for the promise of security, a fool's bargain; as Dr. Benjamin Franklin once instructed, "those whose would trade essential liberty for the promise of security deserve and will receive neither." I'm a doctor, and I know the limits of science and human biology, and there is no one, not even in gov't, that can deliver on a promise of eternal life, health, and physical safety. It's a lie; the people are being sold a magic elixir, snake oil, by slick salesmen who seek nothing more that power, position, and prestige for themselves. Don't buy it, American! Don't imbibe their poison! Spit it out!

So, back to your question, what are you asking me exactly? Are you asking me to endorse the ideas of those who might vote for me? I couldn't possibly even _know_ all of their ideas, and it isn't my job to judge and endorse them. My job is to present a platform, to spread a message, and if the voters like what I have to say, and if they approve of my record, then _they_ will endorse _me_ with their votes. Do you want me to _reject_ their votes? Each election cycle, we encourage 100% participation, so presumably, ideally, everyone will vote for someone. Who do you propose I tell them to vote for, assuming I had that power and influence? Which of my opponents would you prefer they support? ...and if they do decide to support one of my opponents instead, will you then ask him that same ridiculous question?

----------


## VoluntaryMan

Whenever Dr. Paul speak anywhere, he should start and end each inteview (or debate question) with these 3 points:

1) End the IRS and Income Tax...period, no substitutions.

2) Secure our borders, by placing our now deployed armed forces there.

3) Restore all education decision to the parents. Unrestricted homeschooling, without state or federal interference. Complete local control of public schools, and choice in education.

These are winning issues, but are useless, unless they are repeated ad nauseum. When voters think of Ron Paul, they should reflexively think of these 3 issues, without needing to be prompted. It needs to be hammered at every opportunity. Hookerbea is getting away with potraying himself as the "only" opponent of the IRS, and as a champion of homeshooling, and Mutt got away with portraying him as weak on immigration. There should be no excuse for anyone (even his opponents) to be ignorant of his position on these 3 issues. It must be repeated at EVERY opportunity.

----------


## partypooper

1) drop all conspiratorial allusions and claims. this doesn't refer only to more extreme conspiracies (e.g. 9/11) but also to all claims that dr paul is deliberately ignored by the media which has some sinister agenda. the media has no agenda except to be watched. the letter sent by dr paul's which talks about vote frauds and "media smears" might energize the very core of the base but it will make it much, much smaller.

2) drop all liberal buzzwords. rightly or wrongly, they are extremely annoying to republicans.

3) talk more about free markets. most candidates talk about cutting taxes, but that's only part of it. governmental regulation of businesses (by setting wages and standards) is a big, if not bigger problem. dr paul needs to be the one to point this out.

4) decrease the monetary talk. dr paul already established himself as the only candidate that has any clue about monetary policy so more of it won't help and it might hurt.

5) be humble and realistic - embrace the low poll/primary numbers and make self-deprecating jokes about them. don't try to portray the revolution as an earth shattering movement - if it is such it will be obvious to everybody, otherwise dr paul will just seem to be out of touch.

etc, etc.
etc.

----------


## angrydragon

Austrian economics = free-market

Ron Paul should just say free-markets.

----------


## scandinaviany3

> why he isn't making SPECIFIC tax and economy tv ads.. In Neveda, they are showing the military commercial, but not sure how effective that is.
> 
> Also, they are DOING A TON of radio, but how effective is that compared to tv? How is that effective compared to full page newspaper ads.. big papers, LITTLE hometown papers..
> 
> they read an ad from a hometown paper, that will mean something.. the candidate is talking directly to them...
> 
> *He should be doing commercials talking about the REAL recession, the HORIBLE trade deals, and TAXES and how he is gonna fix it and nobody else has a clue what the heck they are doing.. they will 
> just go down the same road bush has.*


I am a little confused on why the veteran/VA ad wasnt in SC?

That is a big, big issue for people

----------


## infinityBBC

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=85493


This request for constructive criticism should have been made to the grassroots Ron Paul Revolution months ago.  Thanks to whomever finally made it happen!

I am a grassroots organizer in Asheville, NC, have been a county affiliate officer in the Libertarian Party for nearly a decade, and was also one of the co-founders of the Libertarian Reform Caucus.

Here are my points of constructive criticism thus far:

1. PLEASE dispense with using that picture of Ronald Reagan on all the literature -- Ron Paul is world's apart from Reagan!  Creating 2 Generic slim jims, and then 2 different Student versions was a very bad and wasteful idea.

2. Cut HQ SPENDING!  No one involved in this campaign, including all those at the "top", should be making a modest salary, NOT an outrageous one!  Is there NO campaign accountability and oversight?

3. SAVE MONEY WHEN POSSIBLE!  ALSO regarding wasteful spending, some companies have offered to utilize their professional studio & production services FREE OF CHARGE, yet NO ONE from HQ ever responded!  Does HQ not wish to exemplify the same kind of FRUGAL spending which Ron Paul advocates for our Federal Government?

4. HQ needs to be more ready and vigilant in dispelling fraudulent claims against Ron Paul.  Example: the racism claims.

5. Along with other candidates' campaigns, HQ needs to mandate counting of the paper ballots ALWAYS!  Americans are growing tired of flakey elections, and there has been a growing support for accountable elections.  Taking a strong stand and lead on this issue will surely garner more support for Ron Paul.  If we cannot have reasonable accuracy and a tally using a REAL paper trail, then the entire election process is a complete waste of Americans' time and money.  There have been many Ron Paul supporters who are considering pulling some or all of their financial support of HQ does not take this matter seriously.

6. While we can all generally agree that pulling our troops out of Iraq and scaling down our oversees military intervention is a GOOD THING, it is overly unrealistic to be adamant about doing it immediately.  Ron needs to become a little less rash sounding in this regard.  It would garner him much greater support.

7. Regarding the "911 Truth" movement, without suggesting anything along the lines of 'domestic conspiracy', Ron could appease those of us who fully believe there is more to the "official" story than has been told thus far, by simply agreeing that reaching the TRUTH in any matter is paramount, and if there is any ambiguous details regarding 911, the matter should be investigated without bias.  For what it's worth, my personal contention over the issue has to do with the continued suppression of the video which was confiscated from buildings surrounding the Pentagon -- I would imagine that Ron even has no valid answer about such suppression of TRUTH.

Thank you for taking time to hear from the grassroots Ron Paul Revolution!

8-)

bernard baruch carman
- seeker of truth / seeder of truth • www.SeedsOfTruth.org • www.FellowshipOfTheWord.org
- Born to Win supporter • www.BornToWin.net
- Ron Paul Revolution • www.RonPaul2008.com • Google Ron Paul!
- We The People supporter • www.GiveMeLiberty.org
- audio/mac specialist • infinity solutions • bbc@infinitygames.com
•••

----------


## angrydragon

http://www.computerworld.com/action/...src=hm_ts_head

From the article...

The numbers speak to the effectiveness and efficiency of Paul's online fundraising efforts. For example, both Paul and McCain each raised about $5 million during a Novermber fundraising cycle. But *Paul did so while attending just 82 events while McCain made more than 500 appearances, says Rasiej.*

But it's yet to be seen if Paul's online savvy will be enough to keep him in the race. "You still need a labor-intensive campaign to get the vote out," notes Malone. "For all of Howard Dean's Internet pioneering, he didn't have enough feet on the street to pull the vote out for him in Iowa."

Those 500 appearances made a difference, look at the votes McCain got.

Dr. Paul needs to make more appearances.

----------


## VoluntaryMan

SC would be a good place to hold a debate addressing issues of concern to many black Americans. I'm certain that a sympathetic local host could be located, and suspect that a local station would be happy to carry the debate (perhaps not on primetime, but so what). All other GOP candidates should be invited to participate, including Duncan Hunter and Alan Keyes. Theme of the debate should center around immigration, the IRS, drug policy, and the death penalty, all issues with disparate impact on black Americans.

----------


## Todd

Utilize the grassroots people already in place.  Especially in leadership areas and organizing.  And in media.

----------


## Iwantchange

More offense!!!

----------


## patriciamikkelson

Make it very easy for meetup organizers to get tons of supplies and especially dvds--for free. 

Have some kind of simple screening process for people so you know that they can be trusted, but don't get overly paranoid. 

Encourage grass roots folks to have think tanks--and give some directions to these--as to how we can solve problems, like eliminating the IRS, Federal reserve etc

instead of always asking for money in every letter, thank people for doing the work they are doing and acknowledge that if people don't have money to give, their time is as valuable as money. 

Mention the meetups over and over in your talks so that people will join them.

Encourage meetups to meet weekly in a format like ours which really encouraged new people to get involved. We simply start with everyone introducing themselves and a few sentences-why they support Ron Paul, then go a round again and share things that they have done to support Ron Paul, or uplifting experiences in supporting Ron Paul. Then make announcements, then take a few projects to brainstorm about and see if there is interest. Takes about an hour, and really helps newcomers to see who these Ron Paul supporters are and that this is a real revolution. Meetups need to be a place to find the precinct captains and encourage people to get out on the streets--like weekly church meetings which encourage people to follow their spiritual path more closely, the weekly meetups can do the same for ron paul supporters to stay on track and keep enthusiastic

Make a list of those leaders who are already in alignment with your principles. Contact them personally and ask them to endorse you, or to explore you. Connect directly with the leaders like chuck baldwin who are endorsing you. Encourage and thank them. Get them to start coalitions or alliances of others. 

Really get on the band wagon to get the Christian vote. contact all Christian leadres and get them on the same page so that they can initiate a revival--spiritual and political. You don't have to wear your religion on your sleeve, but you need Christians to be promoting you. The church is in a similar state as it was in the time of Hitler, and it needs help.

Encourage the creation of an alliance of all already existing orgnaizations and meetups and individuals. Out of that alliance can come representatives who can give feedback from their groups, and form a kind of advisory board for you. I have ideas for a structure if you are interested.

Promote the American Freedom agenda bill that you introduced. Show that you are really walking your talk.

Hire people from the grassroots who are doing a good job to be like ombudsman to the grassroots.

Thanks for asking!

----------


## mikeInAZ

Consider buying the domain name ronpaul dot c*m, but do it through a broker to stay anonymous or the price will go waaay up.  Must get thousands of hits daily.  FYI, I don't own it.  Surprised some other candidate hasn't snatched it.

Post #180.... happy reading

----------


## scandinaviany3

> *PLEASE EDIT THIS PIECE WITH WHITE SPACE SO THAT PEOPLE WILL READ IT!* There are some terrific ideas here.
> 
> You reminded me that every campaign I've ever worked with had a "Democrats for Our Candidate" division with a recognized leader who helped galvanize those voters. Do we have "Democrats for Paul?" We also need Christians for Paul, etc. We need a way for people to identify with the campaign that might otherwise fall through the cracks. These are all volunteer positions and they are headed by a person recognizable to the target market. For example, NH probably would have been the state to have Independents for Paul.
> 
> From another excellent post:
> 
> 
> 
> You've illustrated NOUN, VERB, EXCLAMATION POINT AND "What's in it for me" in action. Simplify the message so that the listener understands the *BENEFITS*, not the features. Dr. Paul has preached features. No one cares about features. They want benefits.




Bradly did a first pass. PM me if you want more on the white space

----------


## coffeewithchess

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=86990

The post that started that thread should be forwarded...very good constructive criticism.

----------


## Joe Liberty

The campaign just sent out a note about a new grassroots coordinator and blog
http://people.ronpaul2008.com/campaign-updates  But when I tried to post a comment it wasn't allowed.  They should enable  the comments function so we can post the suggestions there that we are posting here.

----------


## freelance

> Bradly did a first pass. PM me if you want more on the white space


No, I just wanted people to stop and read. I had a very hard time reading it without the white space, and I was afraid that others would just pass it by. It was filled with lots of little gems worthy of a close read.

----------


## Cyclone

bump

----------


## raiha

Bring up the issues no-one wants to look at: Guanatanamo; Abu Ghraib; Birth Defects in Middle Eastern nuclear contaminated babies (show photos...this is what we do to our 'enemy' babies, not to mention compromising the DNA of our own troops)

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...+birth+defects

----------


## scandinaviany3

> No, I just wanted people to stop and read. I had a very hard time reading it without the white space, and I was afraid that others would just pass it by. It was filled with lots of little gems worthy of a close read.


Ok thanks freelance...put some more stuff in now on the original

----------


## gracemonger

Please, please, please,please...

Slow down when answering questions in the debate. Complete sentences and stay focused on target subject. I've heard Jesse Benton say that Ron's message cannot be communicatd in 30 second sound bites. Well you better find a way, you only have 30 seconds!
He must bring the hay down from the loft so the sheeple can understand. i.e.The average American does not have a clue what 'Austrian economics" means. 
It's been said and I agree, the true genuis is the one who can explain very complicated subjects in a very plain way.  Ronald Reagan was great at this! This has to be done.

Go Ron!

Craig

----------


## freelance

> Ok thanks freelance...put some more stuff in now on the original


MUCH better. I have a slight visual impairment, but white space also allows people with normal vision to read in "chunks" and comprehend the information easier.

Yours is the post of the thread, and I certainly hope they listen.

----------


## Energy

Get on Howard Stern.

Depending on audience, avoid using "Austrian economics" without a clear, layman's explanation of what that is.

Surround yourself with a team of EXPERTS to help market and package your benefits effectively.

----------


## JS4Pat

> *On Monday, hire the best image consultants and speech coaches you can find.* Spend $100K+ to have them travel with Paul for the next 4 weeks.  Paul should practice daily with the coaching team to perfect his presentation and talking points.   
> 
> This has been suggested by many on RPF since early 2007.


PLEASE consider this!

----------


## bszoka

Whatever else happens, my own suggestion would be that Dr. Paul immediately hire an impartial ombudsman--ideally someone who:
Has experience in Republican presidential campaigns;Shares and can articulate Dr. Paul's philosophy in a way that makes it meaningful to the average American;Understands the bewildering array of grassroots constitutencies supporting Dr. Paul; andWho can command their respect.

That person should be given *full* authority to implement *swiftly* the best constructive criticism received from the grassroots. Whatever managerial problems there are with the campaign, they must be addressed *now*--whatever that requires.

----------


## constituent

3) not hammering fascism enough

4) not hammering the prison-industrial complex enough

5) not talking about personal charity enough

6) when you're excluded by a network from a debate early
in the week, don't show up to their other debate later in the week.
now people will remember 'how gracious fox was to let him in
to that debate after all' (yes... i realize)

six isn't that big of a deal, but it turned a win into a loss which is unfortunate.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Bring up the issues no-one wants to look at: Guanatanamo; Abu Ghraib; Birth Defects in Middle Eastern nuclear contaminated babies (show photos...this is what we do to our 'enemy' babies, not to mention compromising the DNA of our own troops)
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...+birth+defects


I'm not sure how I'm supposed to make a summary of the warm and fuzzy puppies and kissing babies posts and this one.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> To the extent that LP folks are involved in the campaign, it is generally at the grassroots level and/or state level staff.


Point taken.  You know I'm a fan of yours and have enjoyed your support and working with you.  

However, the fact remains, Joe Seehusen, Joe Becker, Mike McHugh, and Kent Snyder (not sure how many others) are four of the top people running the campaign and their experience and orientation are more towards the LP than Republican presidential primary politics.

----------


## babydaddy

Ron Paul has a wonderful message of freedom and everyone needs to hear it, but I think that sometimes he gets so excited about getting the message out that he ends up talking past many people.  At times, especially during debates Dr. Paul tends to speak a little too quickly, and he uses very intelligent references that most people are too uneducated to pick up on.  Hell, I'm a pretty smart guy and there are some things that I don't get.  

my thoughts:

1. speak at a normal rate and at a normal tone.  I think at times Dr. Paul turns people off when his voice gets high pitched and he talks fast.  His message is already pretty different than most people are used to hearing, so he needs to package it as well as he can.

2. most people are stupid.  when talking about the economy, don't talk about Austrian Economics.  I think it may scare the morons.

3. continuing on the "most people are stupid" theme - when talking about the war or Israel or some other topic that so desperately needs change, he should make simple points, maybe come up with some quick one-liners, and don't over-talk and confuse the simpletons.

Ron Paul needs to be heard and understood by the masses, so he needs to speak on their level.  Stupid people are intimidated by smart people, so even though everyone knows he is much smarter than they are, he should try to speak to them on simple terms.

These are my thoughts on the subject, for what they're worth.  And maybe Sean Hannity will be severly mangled in a one car cliff dive and forever wish he had been nicer to the one man who can help save America.

----------


## Marty Duren

The original post is here:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=86990

1.  Recognize that Dr. Paul is running against George Bush first and that this must be overcome.

2.  Learn to make the message more succinct.  The message is right, but it takes far too long to say it.  A summary of Austrian economics is not necessary in every answer.

3.  BE SPECIFIC.  How much does closing 700 military bases save?  How can it help reduce the deficit?

4.  Supporters should not tie in their personal agenda to the campaign.

5.  The message must get out of the blogosphere.

6.  Changes at HQ.
     A.  Hire an articulate African American lady to be the campaign spokesperson.  Put Kent behind a wall.
     B, C, D.  Communicate with the grassroots.
     E.  Fire the campaign leadership.

7.  Fix the ads; no more crappy ones.

8 and 9 are for supporters

10.  Walter E Williams for running mate and announce now.

----------


## Henry

[QUOTE=Bradley in DC;929032]Point taken.    

Personally, they don't have a clue. especially Jesse Benton  he's totally  the absolute worst idiot  at best!!!

----------


## Henry

> I'm not sure how I'm supposed to make a summary of the warm and fuzzy puppies and kissing babies posts and this one.



Tell it like it is. They are idiots!!

----------


## Lord Xar

> Point taken.  You know I'm a fan of yours and have enjoyed your support and working with you.  
> 
> However, the fact remains, Joe Seehusen, Joe Becker, Mike McHugh, and Kent Snyder (not sure how many others) are four of the top people running the campaign and their experience and orientation are more towards the LP than Republican presidential primary politics.


He is running for Republican office and he has knowone runnning his campaign with ANY REPUBLICAN POLITICAL CAMPAIGN EXPERIENCE! wow.

Another bit of advice:

HIRE A MEGAEXPERIENCED REPUBLICAN POLITICAL ADVISOR!!!!!!

----------


## Henry

Take this conversation to another level. Can we do anything about this, or not?

----------


## romeshomey

I need some canvassing material that targets issues that concern minorities and those living in poverty specifically.  ASAP!!!!!

----------


## Liberty Star

*Some ideas:*


-  Appoint a grassroots coordinator/liaison ( already done  )  - Check

-  Review Official Campaign organization and expand/supplement/overhaul it to ensure to have a top notch org that actively engages with media and prospective voters

- Have ads that are consistent with RP message, better quality and content

- Improve coordination with grassroots, recruit talent from grassroots if needed

- Be as aggressive as RP was in last debate, they respect you more when you fight back

- Message of Change and Hope works, Fear message candidates are dropping out.  Highlight message of change and hope

- Constantly review grassroots created campaigning materials  and  put up quality, selected material ( print brochures,  youtube vid ads etc)  on some special server for all to access/download and print  from a single point

----------


## Henry

> PLEASE consider this!


I think this is overdue!! We are dealing with idiots, especially Benton!! A punk at best!!

----------


## angrydragon

Save our generation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOc7O9_Ux_8

Ron Paul Ad - Something Big

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPjTAH8Y_L8

Don't be that girl

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PCSTHykU8dU

Ron Paul For President TV Ad (Remix)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Med926aDBoc

"Ron Paul Is"

http://youtube.com/watch?v=h8mMTa79Uzc

RON PAUL AD - "Awesome!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_gKOCb4QBA

For Liberty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAFzsY_30Fw

Ron Paul 2008: Just Come Home

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG4PPSFHVJw

Dear Politicians

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqR7Udk1jQY (maybe)

I Support Ron Paul TV Ad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRLrl9eDUk8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGgUUtZ0G-0

Once In A Lifetime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hibEnvAQ4Y (maybe)

Who is Ron Paul?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Pyr_nqQtvs (maybe)

Lighthouse

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfgzx8Tgg0E (maybe)

Veterans for Ron Paul

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt_eHXZ8qbU

Ron

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEfqrMvMEJo

Ron Paul: The Forgotten Wounded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-h3fbu2vv8
cut down to a minute or 30 seconds

War ends, troops finally home, Thanks Dr. Ron ... commercial

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNZgeYnpPDU
Something like this but better.

Ron Paul 30 Sec Spot - American Liberty Coalition PAC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLBI35aswAM

Ron Paul ad animation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE77ooE5_Eo
Needs better picture.

RON PAUL: THE GREAT ESCAPE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq90G8OjXYI
Cut down to 30 seconds or minute with the great ron paul blimp shot

Livingston County, Michigan for Ron Paul (12/22)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_C2I0lKQ6g
last minute or so looks good, can add content

I want a President consistent

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHgRbvJuzUE
cut down to 30 seconds

In the beginning there was peace.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDx96SXR-6U
1:50 mark and have a minute ad from there.

Anything from this guy

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=jblackpost

----------


## Chabsfromcanada

Ron needs to start "speaking" to the people.  Im just a Canadian but from here it seems that alot of what he says could and probably is going right over the average persons head, or just a tad too much for them to handle so they tune him out.  He needs to spoon feed people, speak slower and break it down into something they can chew on.  I know Ron is smart enough to know the best way to dumb it down just a bit so it makes sense to people.  I know when it does finally make sense, something is triggered in the brain and then they will end up on this forum.  The message is there, it has to be spoon fed.

That reply at the SC debate, to the question on electability.  Ron answered that question in kind of a "full circle" way.  He lured you into listening, spoke slowly, it all made sense, and it showed the lunacy of it all.  

Borrow money from China, give it to Pakistan, which has a Dictator who we like, that took control of the democratic government, we get involved in wars, our soldiers die..... protecting democracy.... in Iraq.  

That was spoon fed perfectly.

----------


## angrydragon

Not sure if this was mentioned, but get a well-tailored suit. Dr. Paul, your jacket looks like it's too big for you, it puffs up too much.

----------


## expatinireland

bump

----------


## Bradley in DC

Thanks for the list of ads from the grassroots!

----------


## mkrfctr

I don't think the grassroots ads are the answer - the campaign can make its own ads targeting the demographics that should being studied as we speak 24/7 by a competent experience republican strategist sitting alongside a guru advertising director and associated team of production and copy staff to fashion the new media strategy.

(P.S. as someone else mentioned do voiceovers in the local dialect/accents - it's not like a voice over person is that hard to find or needs to agree with the message to do a voice over...)

I think the biggest trends being expressed in this thread are 
1. Hire gurus - republican gurus - presidential gurus - and utilize the republican apparatus, the grassroots is inexperienced and too few in number and often off-putting to the blue-hair republicans who do actually vote, often ill-informed votes, but votes nonetheless.
2. Communicate better - to the grassroots - to the media - and a create a polished simplified direct short to the point and 'this is what i will do for you' and 'i am the person to make this happen' manner - and do it with a new polished "I'm the president and damn do I look good doing it" attire, attitude, authority, and clarity.
3. spend the money and get results - GET RESULTS!
4. make materials available - there is absolutely no reason why things like slim jims are not available, hire a company like amazon or UPS to obtain production abilities and handle ordering, shipping, and logistics.

----------


## rexsolomon

Our experience in New Hampshire should be a lesson. 

The quickest and most efficient way of beating McCain (and the others) in MICHIGAN is this:

*Dr. Paul has to come out with a 'Just War' ad and say something to this effect:*

*'If I am elected President, I shall prohibit the CIA from meddling in other countries' political processes. But, I shall refocus the CIA towards hunting down our attackers on 9/11 - who are still very much alive despite trillions of dollars spent on the Wars and thousands of American soldiers killed or maimed. 

Hunting down terrorists is a job for spies. Not the military.

Because we were attacked by terrorists on 9/11, as President it will be my solemn duty to bring these terrorists to justice, as required by our Constitution".*

If Dr. Paul does NOT put out an ad to this effect, we will find it VERY DIFFICULT to beat McCain (and the rest). 
_
Those who don't learn from the past are destined to repeat it._ - Santayana.

We need to win a state convincingly very SOON guys and gals! *That's the ONLY way we can protect Dr. Paul's donation base!*

Come on! *This ad won't cost much.* Kids on YouTube can make vids in 30 minutes. We supposedly still have funds to make this ad with ease. 

Kindly help me move this forward. Thanks.

----------


## noztnac

> I'm sorry but the fact is that a lot of this is just so much fluff and drama.
> 
> A lot of the suggestions I'm seeing here make me wonder:  how many of you are actually volunteering?
> 
> I see a lot of people complaining about communication-  I was on a conference call with state headquarters in Illinois last night.  So were dozens of other people.  If you are involved in a MeetUp group or Get Out the Vote then your voice is being heard.  If you are not involved then how can you expect to be heard?
> 
> The other most common complaint seems to be about the ads.  In order for these complaints to be noteworthy they have to go beyond just saying 1) I don't like the ads 2) make better ads.  The campaign cannot and will not use the grassroots ads.  There are so many reasons for this that it is not even worth getting into.  It will not happen.  It cannot happen.  FEC, accountability, demographics, the list goes on.
> 
> I am not saying, "Do not criticize."  Far from it!  I am always looking for feedback regarding my website and my MeetUp efforts and I think that constructive criticism of the campaign is vital.
> ...



I have a whole thread called "What is War? We Need to Remind People" that goes into great detail about the kind of ads we need.

----------


## noztnac

Point out Switzerland's foreign policy and how it works well. Free trade with all and no entangling alliances.

Why is Switzerland listening to the founding fathers and the United States is ignoring them?

----------


## noztnac

> Point taken.  You know I'm a fan of yours and have enjoyed your support and working with you.  
> 
> However, the fact remains, Joe Seehusen, Joe Becker, Mike McHugh, and Kent Snyder (not sure how many others) are four of the top people running the campaign and their experience and orientation are more towards the LP than Republican presidential primary politics.



I am a Libertarian.  The problem with having Libertarians running the campaign is that they have been conditioned to lose. They expect it. They become overjoyed when the campaign does better than expected.  We need to get people up there who try to win. A good showing gets us nothing.  There's no trophy for second place.

----------


## RPSignbomb

I'm sure each of these ideas have been expressed over and over again but wanted to weigh in myself:

1. Ron Paul's plan for the economy:  A five, seven, ten point plan - Whatever it is, but lay out a bullet point plan that's easy to digest and something he can stump on.

2. National Security: He appears weak here because his stance against the war on foreign policy.  Every time he discussed these two issues he must address he is strong on national security.

3. Commercials:  Enough of the feel good only, hit back and hit back hard.  Please figure out who we can bleed people from and go after them.

4. Hire a pollster:  It will help you target your marketing.  We have the money.

5. Organize the grassroots - support the money bombs, set up call blitzs.

6. Please answer the racism question more clearly.

7. When debating, please ask Dr. Paul to slow down, use all his time - and fire back.

8. Dumb down the message for the masses - BE STRONG ... people want to see a leader.

9. Dept. of Education:  When you call for closing the department of education - remind people state and local governments do a better job than bureaucrats in Washington. 

10. IRS: Get some figures!  Speak to the numbers not just that you want to close it.  No one wants the IRS but they don't think it's possible either.

11. Pull out of troops outside of Iraq: It does not have to be drastic, "slowly we will lessen the demand on the US military by pulling our troops out of low tension spots in the world - starting with Germany where we face no threat but spend $$$$ .. I would then take that money and secure our border"

12. Health Care:  You are the only Dr. - anytime the issue comes up, remind people of this, and again have a bullet point plan.


Those are my ideas!

----------


## rexsolomon

Some more (re-visited) suggestions:

1.) Change has to happen within castle Ron Paul (the official RP campaign structure). It has to be more open and responsive. We have a good 'king', a bad 'general' (the campaign manager), and a 'mob', rather than an organized 'militia'. 

2.) The RP campaign badly needs a 'skunkworks' team. The best and the brightest amongst ardent RP supporters, a strategic thinktank that RP can rely upon for advice, solutions and more importantly a team that knows how to execute on the plans.

3.) Ron Paul must designate trusted official lieutenants in every state. Orators and debaters who are 100% immersed, knowledgeable and living Dr. Paul's message. Unfortunately they have to look good on TV and have to be comfortable and confidence inpiring. They have to be leaders too. Directives from them are understood to be directives coming from Ron Paul himself. They can be nameless, just Ron Paul (state name). They'll get RP's message across better that way, and create more intrigue and curiosity.

4.) Dr. Paul has to convene a grassroots Superforum, and gather all of these lieutenants (and anyone willing to attend), to air and act upon issues.

5.) The offical RP campaign website must provided updates and information almost in real time. Sadly forums such as this one have more up-to-the minute information than the official website. 

The offical RP site is a day and a half late to release information - too late to be of any use. Too much speculation is spreading amongst RP supporters. 

6.) We MUST immediately protect the donation base by communicating to RP supporters the comprehensive strategy - what the changes are, why and how we can still win this. We need a 'post-NH rallying the troops message' NOW, not later.

7.) We MUST refine and repackage the message (ALL of it) towards the positive. For example we should say "We will take care of everyone who relies upon Medicare, and make sure that money for your Medicare does not go to the Wars." Formalize these messages and print it out so that everyone can repeat it correctly.

8.) We are taking a beating. We have to change our stance and take the offensive. 

9.) Finally we have to lead by example. True Ron Paul revolutionaries must *move* to the state where Ron Paul has won the most votes, institute Libertarian changes as comprehensively as we can, hopefully make it prosperous while all other states flounder. *No other message will help in the long term.*

Most importantly Dr. Paul should formalize this process of improvement (Kaizen) not just with his staff - but with the grassroots.

----------


## parke

Notice at the last debate, nobody wanted to address what Dr. Paul had just said. 

Personally, Id like to see Dr. Paul back these losers into a corner with a 'zinger' question. Like, 'How can you support civil liberties when you voted to take Americans rights away?'

He did great Thurs. night. He was pissed and it got his game on perfectly. All I can say is its about damn time. Ive got complete faith in the truth.. the only way it can lose is to shady power brokers.

----------


## rexsolomon

Create a 'Black Ops' team that has 'plausibly deniable' attachments to the RP campaign:

i.e. a Viral video creative team - for making really, really, really controversial, high-quality videos.

Sample video:

*Scene: Literally in Hell, with Satan laughing and dancing, insane with joy, saying:

"Thank you! Thank you! Thank You NEW HAMPSHIRE!!!
100 more years of death and destruction in IRAQ!!!
So you did not want to LIVE FREE?!? 
I have a first class reservation for all of you when you DIE!!!

*

[I know this suggestion will shock some of you. Sadly, these things WORK.]

----------


## malibu

*Get rid of the Des Moines campaign office* -

They are at it again in Des Moines with squashing everyone else -

It really shows again - that they have *never had the candidate* - Ron Paul's - *interest at heart*, now again with their joking emails.  

Now those in DM think they are somehow needed for us RP county delegates to learn how to vote at the Iowa county conventions on March 8.

That *money and effort needs to go to a February 5 state* instead - Cali anyone ?

----------


## noztnac

> Create a 'Black Ops' team that has 'plausibly deniable' attachments to the RP campaign:
> 
> i.e. a Viral video creative team - for making really, really, really controversial, high-quality videos.
> 
> Sample video:
> 
> *Scene: Literally in Hell, with Satan laughing and dancing, insane with joy, saying:
> 
> "Thank you! Thank you! Thank You NEW HAMPSHIRE!!!
> ...




Right on! But you think there isn't one?

----------


## rexsolomon

> Right on! But you think there isn't one?


Love to see that on YouTube. If you've got the link, kindly share it! Thanks!

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Love to see that on YouTube. If you've got the link, kindly share it! Thanks!


Ok, focus guys, this thread is for constructive criticism for the official campaign.

----------


## ronpaulitician

If I were them, I'd have Paul do an unscripted 15-30 minutes talk directly into the camera, about the newsletters issue. This issue alone has the potential to not only turn away a lot of potential Ron Paul supporters but also to disaffect some existing Ron Paul supporters. Take Bill Maher and Andrew Sullivan.

Have Paul express what went on, how he felt, and what he did (or didn't) do about it.

Go on offense. Use this issue (and any other issues which may be perceived as attacks) to show the good and just points in Paul's views and potential policies. When the MSM gives you lemons...

----------


## rexsolomon

We have to arrange *free bus rides (especially during weekends)* for Ron Paul supporters to (and from) the next caucus, from all nearby states. Two or three days before the caucus itself.

The existing meetup system can be used to coordinate this.

A 'strictly bring your own food and wear Dr. Paul shirts or caps - expect to stay for a day (travel early morning, back late in the evening)' arrangement. Supporters who join the bus trip will be asked to talk to people, hold signs, distribute slim jims, etc.

That is the only way you can guarantee that there will be a LOT of boots on the ground with still enough time to change the minds of the undecided and hopefully course of the caucuses. 

The bigger the number of people supporting Dr. Paul that the voting public sees, the more likely that they (with their own eyes) would feel that they should vote for Dr. Paul.

Call it what you will: Critical mass, crowd psychology, whatever - it is effective.

----------


## Energy

rexsolomon has some great ideas:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...301#post935301

snippet:




> The RP campaign badly needs a 'skunkworks' team. The best and the 
> brightest amongst ardent RP supporters, a strategic thinktank that RP can rely upon for advice, solutions and more importantly a team that knows how to execute on the plans.


Definitely needs a mastermind, a strategic thinktank. Surround himself with professionals (e.g. campaign pros, marketing pros, etc).  Almost treat this like a lean business where Ron Paul's the CEO.  He sets the vision and his team confidently, strategically, surgically runs with it.

----------


## RPSignbomb

> I'm sure each of these ideas have been expressed over and over again but wanted to weigh in myself:
> 
> 1. Ron Paul's plan for the economy:  A five, seven, ten point plan - Whatever it is, but lay out a bullet point plan that's easy to digest and something he can stump on.
> 
> 2. National Security: He appears weak here because his stance against the war on foreign policy.  Every time he discussed these two issues he must address he is strong on national security.
> 
> 3. Commercials:  Enough of the feel good only, hit back and hit back hard.  Please figure out who we can bleed people from and go after them.
> 
> 4. Hire a pollster:  It will help you target your marketing.  We have the money.
> ...



One last thing:  The Ron Paul Bus!!!!!!!  We might be too late for it but at least Rand could ride around in it.

----------


## Dave Pedersen

24 days until Super Tuesday. Whatever we do must be done before then.

----------


## freelance

> If I were them, I'd have Paul do an unscripted 15-30 minutes talk directly into the camera, about the newsletters issue. This issue alone has the potential to not only turn away a lot of potential Ron Paul supporters but also to disaffect some existing Ron Paul supporters. Take Bill Maher and Andrew Sullivan.
> 
> Have Paul express what went on, how he felt, and what he did (or didn't) do about it.
> 
> Go on offense. Use this issue (and any other issues which may be perceived as attacks) to show the good and just points in Paul's views and potential policies. When the MSM gives you lemons...


WHAT IF he were to schedule a Mitt Romney kind of speech (he might not even have to pay for the airtime, because the press would love to try to trap him?) He could start with his "rebuttal," make it short and sweet and spend the rest of the time telling the American people his views on racism and his ideas on how to address the problem (a problem that will be solved around the time we get world peace).

IF he could get on a roll the way he does with Bernanke, it might work. It's a real craps shoot, but until he does something dramatic, this is NOT going to go away. When the press smells blood in the streets, they keep on it. To believe that this is going to blow over is delusional.

I'm not saying this would work. I'm just throwing it out there for greater minds than mine.

----------


## freelance

> One last thing:  The Ron Paul Bus!!!!!!!  We might be too late for it but at least Rand could ride around in it.


I've never seen a major campaign without a bus. In one of the campaigns that I worked, we used a train with a steam engine for a whistle stop tour. You can easily schedule (the operative word being schedule) 10 stops a day on a bus.

----------


## Expat

> Doctor Paul,
> 
> We need a heart felt talk just like Reagan did. Some sort of media press conference just like Reagans where people are sitting in an arena. Where you put together the Speech of your LIFE. You talk straight into the Camera! Let the real Ron Paul step up to the Plate! We know you have it in you. We know it as a grassroots.Show the Passion you have for the Constitution. We the People should be strongly used. Talk about the hypocrites and what they have planned for us and why you are standing as a lone voice needing the help of We the People to fight this fight. Talk to the People! Not at them or a bunch of stats. Be extremely vulnerable to your emotions. I mean give this speech like it's the last speech you give on this Earth!!! 
> 
> You know Romney almost tapped into what I'm talking about but he had no message. You have the Hope for America and we need you to show everyone including the other candidates and most definitely the World that  RON PAUL, from Texas, is going to lead the Greatest nation on the Earth out of the Depths of Despotism!
> 
> Tell them what freedom can mean for all of them. Use the cadence that Reagan used to Orchestrate the structure of the Speech. Talk to the Elderly, Talk to the Youth, talk to the Families who are struggling to put their daughter through College while the mother doesn't work so that she can stay at home to school their other daughter, all while the Husband doesn't make enough to keep them out of debt, Yes, this is me, my life right now.  Tell America to wake up!  Actually say it!  America Wake up! We can't choose like we are choosing a stuffed animal we must Decide what is best for America. We can't choose and then expect the Government to Bail us out. We must Decide that the time has come for us to take back America! We the People must decide! May God Bless this great nation and May the People of God be inspired to make the right Decision. Thank You and may God Bless us all.
> 
> This is what is needed. It will wake people up to see that We  the People Are Ron Paul.
> ...


To flesh this out further: Put this together as a DVD and then also put out as infomercial on evening television with information on how they can sign up, get involved etc. But the main thing is to really show your message in some depth so people can understand rather than just getting slogans and soundbites. Infomercials are not that expensive. They can be mounted very quickly, I believe. And they are viewed nationally. 

Again, this same 15 or 30 minute piece can go out as DVD's that are distributed locally. Also aired on local stations.  Also played as audio streams on internet and via radio stations as infomercials.

----------


## Expat

PS: Organize a RP Town Hall meeting in SC soon with this in mind. Tape it. Edit it. Get out the infomercial and DVD within 48 hours. Then play regularly throughout US until Super Tuesday.

----------


## King Crimson

They should get the message out for their supporters to stop acting like $#@!s. Whenever Ron Paul gets snubbed in any manner, the supporters unleash their fury, from e-mails to harassing phone calls, to angry mobs chasing down TV pundits. Grow up guys! You're not going convince any voter to support Ron Paul if his supporters are going around acting like a bunch of brown shirts.

----------


## Jimmy

Hard hitting SHOCKER of an infomercial.....run it prime time in primary states...set it up and let grassroot advertise it in newspapers beforehand for viewing....run it nationwide before super tuesday. Hard core content...Paul speaking directly to the people...let it all hang out. Same DVD for mailing purposes....copies to grassroots available for grassroot reproduction/mailing efforts....make a hard move NOW dammit

----------


## angrydragon

Ad idea:

Do an anti-war ad that ties in the economics, show how it's bankrupting us. Show how if we don't stop the spending, we won't have enough to defend ourselves from terrorists.

Government Accountably Office David Walker (Top accountant of the nation) has the greatest threat to us is not terrorists, but our wasteful spending.

David Walker doesn't need to be in the ad, but someone can read his quote while it's being displayed on screen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OS2fI2p9iVs

Dr. Paul has said the same thing.

This way the pro-war people will realize that we're bankrupting are kids in the future and won't have enough to defend ourselves against terrorists.

----------


## Expat

It is getting so late viz. ST that there are only 2 things now:

1. National media exposure: his message is different, intelligent and slightly complex even though it can be boiled down to one word: 'freedom'. An infomercial can be produced rapidly, provide sufficient length and depth of content and be widely distributed. Taping a Town Hall meeting with live supporters and real questions would work.

2. Organisation on the ground to do much better job of GOTV. The posters from NH have revealed that it was a mess. Yes, I gather this is always the case, but that is no excuse. 

There is really not enough time now for subtle strategies etc.  That time has passed. Now it is the final lap or two before the first main finish line, Super Tuesday. 

So : 1) National media infomercial available in a few days 2) focus on GOTV organisation on the ground. Nothing else matters.

----------


## Soccrmastr

Some things need to be cleaned up here. Both of these points are alrrady being done:

"Get more endorsements--and then utilize them.
Encourage, enlist and utilize "Demographic subgroups for Ron Paul.""

The "People" tab on HQ website. and the "yes! Endorsements and Acclaim for Ron Paul!" page, as well as Kane and Barry Goldwater Jr. attending events and doing media spots for Ron Paul.

"More transparency from HQ."

This invalidates the whole list, as the list is about what HQ needs to do better or start doing, thus making it obviously less transparent.

"Open up the production of ads to the grassroots, YouTube style."

I think the legality of this must be explored, but its not always the answer anyway. The HQ should not choose a user-made ad over a professional one they made IF they honestly believe the one they had made is better.

"Concerns of data security of database, etc."

This should be a non-concern. Terra Eclipse makes highly professional and secure websites and has done an EXCELLENT job for Ron Paul's campaign. The worst that could happen is name lists get leaked, and other candidates grassroots supporters start calling them. The HQ's of other campaigns would never do that. We did the same thing to McCain supporters, used his list of people and started calling.

----------


## lx43

I dont' know about most states but the SC Coordinator is NOT a very good coordinator at all.  In fact this guy down right sucks.  He emailed me several months ago about cold calling and or canvassing on behalf on the RP campaign.  I immedately responded that I would be more than willing to canvass in my local area.  I gave them my address and phone numbers.  Well I never heard a peep from this guy for weeks.  So I emailed him again.  Never did respond until weeks later asking if I was still interested.  For christ sakes I email him several times saying I was.  When he finally responded saying he was going to send me information all I got was a few hundred slim jims weeks later.  They gave me no advice or guidance about what to do, how to approach a potential voter, Nothing.  I have never heard from this guy again, except for mass emails he sends to all SC supporters.  Its like someone throwing a complete novice an assignment without any direction whatsoever.    With that said I have decided to do my own thing completely devoid of the campaign.  I doubt my approach is that effective but thats what happens when you give a person who has never been involved in a campaign an assignment.

Here is my suggestion for what its worht.

1.  If the campaign contacts a potential volunteer about helping, always and I mean always, get back to that volunteer within 48 hours.  Nothing pisses me off more than to volunteer my time and to be bascially forgotten about and ignored.

2.  Keep in constant communication with all volunteers, provide guidance, materials, etc on a timely basis.  With it taking this guy so long to get back to me thats time I could have been out getting votes for DR Paul in this important state.

----------


## angrydragon

http://catholicsforronpaul.blogspot....-ron-paul.html

This is what Ron Paul has to do.


1. He has to defend himself better and present his ideas in fresh terms that exposes the other candidates for what they are.


2. He has to stop the "class room style" tone, and adopt a "I'm here to save the nation" tone that is deeply seriousness and forceful (but not angry) [his voice should be deeper and stronger and he should talk more slowly when making his points]


3. When he is laughed at or set-up by the other candidates or Fox News, he has to chastise them for "playing fun" and "having a good time" when the American people are facing gravely serious issues in this election. He kind of did this last night when asked about 9/11 Truthers. He responded by saying, "May I contribute to this substantive debate?" That scored points. He needs to speak on behalf of the American people, so that when the others attack him, we see them attacking the American people.


As the campaign progresses, the economy will grow in importance as an issue. Ron Paul has to frame his arguments from the point of view of Ma and Pa American. He has to take on a populist tone, but with his substantive principles. He has to attack the other candidates as a champion and defender of the American people.


Yes our Constitutional Republic is at stake, yes Austrian Economics tells us that we are headed for a fall, yes the war is a fraud of the military industrial complex, but tell us from Ma and Pa perspective.


Ron Paul did this beautifully in the McCain exchange about 100 years in Iraq. He said that McCain had no right to commit 5 generations of boys and girls to die in Iraq. This kind of framing is what is needed for his arguments. And he needs to make these arguments in a deeply serious way, while directly going after the other candidates (and needs to prepare follow up comments for their likely comebacks).


For example, it is not enough to say we are going bankrupt, or that we don't have the money, Ron Paul has to talk about this from the perspective of middle class Americans in a concrete and personal way.


In short, the hero of this movie has to become the voice of the American people and fight for them. He has to be a zealous doctor fighting for his patient against the parasites that are killing her.


When the antagonists comes after Paul, it will be the American people who they are attacking, not him or his ideas.


Ron Paul has so much substance and principle, he just needs to place it in the service of the American people and fight for them on the issues, more so than his (very valid and powerful) ideas.

----------


## angrydragon

Use google ad words when people search for "less taxes" or "income taxes" "income tax" and lead them to http://www.ronpaul2008.com/issues/debt-and-taxes/.

more key words

mortgage payments
mortgage
house payments
money
stocks
economy
housing
bankrupt
terrorism
government
gov

----------


## ceitniear

Constructive criticism...ok

I'm not sure about the logic behind hiring Libertarians to run a national republican campaign. I understand that Dr. Paul agrees with the Libertarian platform in many ways, but when it comes right down to it, he's a Republican running for office as a Republican, and therefore should have an experienced Republican staff. As it is, I don't have a great deal of confidence in the current staff. Maybe they're doing a better job than I think and maybe they do have a 'secret plan', but I'd feel a lot better if I knew that HQ knows what its doing. I think the Dr. needs to add people that have run a successful national campaign before.

I think Dr. Paul needs to come out a little harder against his opponents...well, maybe a lot harder. I think that everytime he has face time in front of a camera, he should be 

1) Pounding McCain on his 100 years in Iraq statements, his burkas and plane ticket comments during the debate, as well as his assertions that the troop surge in Iraq is working after the US had more casualties in 2007 than any other year over there.

2) Going after Romney for his constantly changing positions, as well as for ridiculing Dr. Paul at the debate after RP stood up for him for his religion. If the American voters stand up for Romney in the election will he turn on them the same way?

3) Go after Guiliani for only being able to talk about 9/11 and how he's the great hero of 9/11. Why not ask Guiliani to talk about the real heroes of 9/11; the emergency service personnel who now dislike Rudy with a passion?

4) Expose Huckabee as being a liberal in conservative's clothes. Talk about tax hike Mike and his half a billion dollars in tax increases during his years of being governor of one of the poorest states in the nation.

5) Tell Fred to ask his writers for a better script.

I think the Dr. needs to not take the crap from his opponents that he has been taking during the debates and call them out on it. Ask them exactly what they find funny about US casualties or the economy or whatever the topic is at the moment. Shut em down quick and hard.

Focus more on the economy and explain in such a way that the average joe can get it. I realize just how complicated the economy is and how hard it is to explain, but most people don't know what Austrian Economics is or care. Dumb it down more and make people understand just how much 9 trillion dollars is. 
(9000000000000)!

Talk more about borrowing money from China and how the Chinese could destroy America without firing a single shot just by dumping dollars. If that isn't a national security issue, I don't know what is.

My .02

----------


## thisisgiparti

> I think he needs some debate coaching and mock debate practice -- during debates and some interviews, he starts a sentence, then backs up and restates, which has him not exactly speaking in complete, coherent sentences.  That is hard to follow. I know he  can speak properly because I saw him do it in the speeches that he did at the Ft. Worth straw poll at the party the night before and the breakfast on the day of.
> 
> I think he has improved in the delivery by eliminating some of the shrillness that he exhibited in the first debates, and that is good.  needs to up the game a notch just like the pros in sports do and talk a little like the "upper tier" candidates do - not in content, but in delivery!
> 
> lynn


he has improved in the shrillness, but now he occasionally seems sarcastic and hammy. he should not be taking debate cues from the other GOP candidates!

----------


## angrydragon

I think you're right ceitniear, Dr. Paul needs to stop using the word libertarian and use republican a lot more. He's a true conservative republican. Nothing wrong with libertarian, but most people don't know or just think less of you if you are.

----------


## thisisgiparti

> After Guiliani admitted he hadn't read the 9/11 Commission Report, something that boosted my confidence in Dr. Paul's position on Bin Laden and foreign policy in general was Michael Scheuer coming out to say that Dr. Paul was right about Bin Laden.  
> 
> Perhaps commercials introducing Scheuer and his credentials then him saying "Ron Paul is right about terrorism, they don't come here because we are rich and free, they come here because we occupy their holy lands, including a base in Saudi Arabia, and during the Clinton years the bombing of Iraq..."
> 
> Also, people need to know that McCain wants to be in Iraq permanently.


no way. Ron Paul comes across as a blame-America-first liberal, and he needs to capture the conservative base. with his credentials, he should be able to.

he mentions Chalmers Johnson's theory of blowback repeatedly. he needs to make it clear that we will stop propping up dictors and interfering in foreign governments, that the scale of our military has doubled since 911 while placing a tax burden on the next few generations of Americans, BUT that we cannot fight terrorism effectively this way.

we need subtlety and cunning versus brute force, or we risk angering the world when we cause civilian casualties in their homelands. he needs to make it clear that he only supports just wars, and that he believes in issuing letters of marque and utilizing covert ops. our CIA is best served when protecting the American people instead of corporate overseas interests.

----------


## b_r_y_a_n

1. Speak more calmly and slowly, lower the vocal tone a bit - stop rambling! 
2. "It's the economy, stupid" - this is our strong point, focus on how the other issues are dependent upon it
3. Given the time constraints and the depth of the message, it needs to be consolidated and dumbed down a bit for the general public to understand; connecting the dots is a good way of doing this: China -> Pakistan -> Iraq correlation in the SC debate was nice
4. More active aggression, less passive aggression; don't be afraid to call out the other candidates on their inconsistencies; all the other candidates' rhetoric has no substance backing it - challenge them on this! i.e., how can we maintain our foreign policy AND cut taxes simultaneously?
5. Unfortunately, more sound bites are needed

----------


## freelance

> I think Dr. Paul needs to come out a little harder against his opponents...well, maybe a lot harder. I think that everytime he has face time in front of a camera, he should be 
> 
> 1) Pounding McCain on his 100 years in Iraq statements, his burkas and plane ticket comments during the debate, as well as his assertions that the troop surge in Iraq is working after the US had more casualties in 2007 than any other year over there.
> 
> 2) Going after Romney for his constantly changing positions, as well as for ridiculing Dr. Paul at the debate after RP stood up for him for his religion. If the American voters stand up for Romney in the election will he turn on them the same way?
> 
> 3) Go after Guiliani for only being able to talk about 9/11 and how he's the great hero of 9/11. Why not ask Guiliani to talk about the real heroes of 9/11; the emergency service personnel who now dislike Rudy with a passion?
> 
> 4) Expose Huckabee as being a liberal in conservative's clothes. Talk about tax hike Mike and his half a billion dollars in tax increases during his years of being governor of one of the poorest states in the nation.
> ...


What you're talking about is a turnaround moment that we saw in _The American President_, when Michael Douglas said, "My name is Andrew Shepherd, and I *AM* the President of the United States!" Remember that? He needs an Andrew Shepherd moment!

----------


## angrydragon

This is from another thread.




> The quickest and most efficient way of beating McCain (and the others) in MICHIGAN is this:
> 
> Dr. Paul has to come out with a '*Just War'* ad and say something to this effect:
> 
> *'If I am elected President, I shall prohibit the CIA from meddling in other countries' political processes. But, I shall refocus the CIA towards hunting down our attackers on 9/11 - who are still very much alive despite trillions of dollars spent on the Wars and thousands of American soldiers killed or maimed. 
> 
> Hunting down terrorists is a job for spies. Not the military.
> 
> Because we were attacked by terrorists on 9/11, as President it will be my solemn duty to bring these terrorists to justice, as required by our Constitution".*

----------


## ceitniear

bump

----------


## Leroy_Jenkems

> No thanks.  This idea is about as good as your username would suggest it'd be...


Awww no, no, you've got me wrong!

I've read several other peoples' comments suggesting just this; what's the beef with taking the money and using it to get our man to the top???

----------


## dkim68

A Presidential candidate asking for suggestions from his Grassroots supporters. Gotta love Dr. Paul!

----------


## wowabunga

> I've never seen a major campaign without a bus. In one of the campaigns that I worked, we used a train with a steam engine for a whistle stop tour. You can easily schedule (the operative word being schedule) 10 stops a day on a bus.


GOLD GOLD GOLD... paint that bus GOLD.

Quietly dedicate the bus to Rosa Parks....  mural on inside ?  

You want some NASCAR  name recognition and votes ?  Get that very popular CMT tv show "Trick my Truck to deck out and customize the bus.  

Have wavy banner on back of bus: "Legalize the Constitution".   

GET HUGE MOMMA JOMMA red led message scroller and place one on both sides of the bus... the heck with stars and pin stripes paint jobs.... blast the viewing public with a direct sat downlink  giving viewers a visual of the current "up to the second" national debt figures.  Park bus next to Huckabee's bus for me please every chance you get. Pay the driver a bonus for each time he creates a "photo op" by getting our bus to shimmy up next to the other buses in the race.  

Have nearly identical bus for HQ staff... when parked back to back artwork reveals a hidden message ( will settle for a flock of Peace doves headed into sunset ) Pack bus with communications gear, get a Motosat internet dish on the roof so HQ can keep in contact with grass roots.  Sandwich Huckabee's bus between two at campaign stops. Going out on a limb here... get three buses and "circle wagons" around Huck's bus.  Give third bus to the grass roots coordinator, so that when in town, all the local grass root  "shakers and makers" can have access to portable conference room and com center ( and finally get some overdue recognition ) 

(Bump)  I really like the idea of giving the grass roots arm of this effort their own command bus... WE DESERVE IT.  Be the first on the block to have a campaign bus for "We The People".

Back to the small details, have a old fashioned destination marquee listing the next city.  When parked (next to Hucks bus) change marquee to read WHITE HOUSE.  Some photographer will turn visual into free PR in the local papers. 

Vanity Plates is a no brainer...........................................  . DR NO

In other news; we did a grass roots event at a huge gun show today... very receptive crowd.  Those who had studied Dr Pauls message were big time fans/supporters and were showing  A LOT of enthusiasm.  We had a very good day.

----------


## DrCap

Wow this is a really long thread, anyway here's my input:
I live in a mostly suburban, midwestern, almost purely republican area.  I talk to people all day, every day and most people aren't going to get the intricacies of the argument.
RP needs to be a bit more of a sound bite man and a bit less of a professor.  My wife even said, "oh he's like trying to teach people, he's so sweet."  But that is not going to get votes.
Basic and blunt messages, both good and bad need to be sent out, in a way that my neighbors would get it.  I never thought I'd hear the words 'Austrian school' in a presidential debate, but thinking about it more, voters aren't ready for that.

1). Homes prices have fallen only during the Great Depression, and 2007!  (they will fall more)
2). The average family sends X dollars overseas (for military and foreign aid)!  Get ready to write that check out for 2008.  If the average family had to pay it's share of the current burden (debt + soc. security obligations) of the federal government today, the bill is $528,000 ($132,000 x 4).  Can you pay this today, if not, why would you vote for the government to increase spending?
3). Why do we police the world, when no other country in the world helps us police it? Why do we police Japan, Germany, etc.  Maybe they should pay for their own national secuirty now.
4). China is sitting on X billions of U.S. dollars! All Foreigners have XXX Billion dollars (I think saying 2000 billions is more understandable than 2 trillion for the average joe)  Even a Billion dollars is not really understandable (it's kind of like, in astronomy, how far is a light year really?)
5). Why do most American families need both parents working now, when in 1950 we had only needed one breadwinner to make ends meet?
6). Why is it that every 'fix' to the healthcare crises has only resulted in more crises?
7). The free market will prosper if it is not overtaxed.
8). RP will deal with true national security threats swiftly (he's not a wimp).
9). Don't talk about eliminating the department of education, talk about returning education to the state and local governments. (most people have no clue what the DOE does).
10). Try to ignore the 'fringe' issues, people who are really motivated by the minor issues will research RP's platform and find out he's okay with alternative medicine tax deductions, even home schooling.  Home schooling parents are motivated to learn about these details, but telling others about them is not constructive.  Stay focused on the basics.
11). Every time the words 'eliminate the IRS' are used, it has to be clarified somehow - ie we can do this if we return to the budget of 8 years ago, our federal government had enough money then, or we can do this, if we bring troops home, or whatever, but this message alone will not be believable by itself.
etc.
Only Ron Paul talks about these issues!
Only Ron Paul, as president, will help you, as you sit on your couch, wondering if you should change the channel.

The message is in desparate need of being dumbed down, even for the white, republican, suburban, educated masses in my neighborhood.  
Most people are not passionate enough about these issues to really research them (the passionate people we get anyway, because we do still hold the truth).

----------


## goldstandard

*- hire communications expert
- connect to voters' VALUES
- make ads like "Morning in America" (Reagan)
- stress positives, don't try to educate*

----------


## angrydragon

Someone said it this thread, hire the republicans that have dropped out of the party, or the non-active ones that have experience but just got out of the game because they hated the direction the party was going.

----------


## b_r_y_a_n

Follow the advice of this article:

http://blog.nj.com/njv_paul_mulshine...no_reagan.html

----------


## Crickett

STOP using the word Libertarian. The MSM keeps using it when speaking his name because older voters associate that word with Communism. I know this is true and have been saying it for months. Once you say that word people get suspicious subliminally. Thats why the MSM kept asking him abou 3rd party. Just don't use that word!!

----------


## crazyfingers

My advice for Dr. Paul (it's a little harsh but now is not the time for restraint):

1. Hire experienced professionals at all levels of the campaign. I can't stress this enough. This is the big leagues; spend whatever it takes to bring in people who have proven their worth through previous success.
2. Stay on message. Do not go off on tangents; do not allow yourself to be baited. Before speaking, ask yourself: "Will this make me appear Presidential?"
3. Speaking of appearance, spend $5000 for a top-of-the-line, custom-fitted suit. This is crucial if you want to be taken seriously.

Stay focused on the goal: winning the Republican nomination. Not "educating" the public about libertarianism. People want leadership, not lectures; that is what all of your opponents are selling because that is what wins elections.

I'm afraid you have vastly overestimated the intellect of the average GOP primary voter. Refuse to blame America for the actions of terrorist thugs. "Blowback" is real - you know it, I know it and the CIA knows it. However, constantly discussing it makes you APPEAR weak on national defense. Use the time to discuss proactive solutions instead (e.g. going after terrorists directly as opposed to hopelessly trying to mitigate a civil war in Iraq). 

I know you want to get your ideas out there. However, you are fooling yourself if you think your candidacy alone will force a new direction in this country. Winning is the only option to bring about any degree of real change.

There are a lot of good suggestions in this thread; please heed them. At the current rate, your candidacy is set to fade quietly into the night. Do not let this happen! If you do what it takes to win, your supporters will continue to donate large amounts of their time and money. If you continue to do nothing more than put on a good show, you should expect interest in the campaign to decline at a rapid pace.

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

Stop attacking yourself.  See http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=88483

Hire the woman that over 80% want to see as an RP spokesperson.  See http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=60676

End with positive messages/solutions.  See http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## midevilmark

Please introduce the human element to the campaign.  While all of us here understand and appreciate the economic arguments Dr. Paul is making at every debate, most Americans do not.  Drive home the point in human terms. Every person watching the debates gets lost in terms of perspective when he says the war has cost $1trillion so far.  Too abstract.  But phrase it this way and you will see every man, woman, and child in America voting for you and you have not manipulated the truth one iota:
The war was wrong before it started and it is wrong now.  Not only has it cost us $1trillion, but it has cost us something far more valuablelife.  So far over 3900 men and women have lost their lives in Iraq, and for what?  3900 men and women that will never see their mom and dad again, never pet their dog again; never see their children ride a bike for the first time; never say, hey neighbor ever again.  So when you start to add up the cost of this frivolous war, just remember that it is measured in blood.  

As far as the message about spending and the Fed, dumb it down.  All people have to know is that they are passing on a $9 trillion debt to their children.  Look them in the eyes and tell them that tonight before they go to bed, and remember that when you go to the polls.  Anything more is too complex to explain in 30sec.

As far as a commercial goes, take the Reagan Time for Choosing speech, and edit parts out and overlay them with Dr. Paul saying essentially the exact same thing.  That takes the wind out of all the others sails as far as who is the most Reganesque.

----------


## Jive Dadson

> BETTER ADS that actually talk about Ron's issues - the war, monetary policy, etc.



*Sell the benefit, not the feature.*   Every good sales person knows that.  The one issue on voters' minds right now is the economy, in particular fuel prices.  The single most important message is how Ron Paul will stop the economic and foreign policy madness that is driving up prices.

Bill Clinton put a sign in his office that read, "It's the economy, stupid!"  It was his way of keeping himself on message.  It worked, sad to say.

----------


## AlbemarleNC0003

I have spent most of my life as a Democrat.

What took this so long?

----------


## enjoiskaterguy

Here's some critizism for this website...Why aren't you making the money bomb weekend STICKY????  Ron Paul needs the money and you are censoring this?  One of the moderators just needs to find one of the threads about it about sticky the damn thing.

----------


## wowabunga

Buses... one last thing... imagine all the free PR we get when the grass roots bus pulls into town a day before the main campaign.  Have a awning that comes off the side and put up some exterior kiosks staffed by national and local grass roots.

Make part of the bus a mobile training center.  Have on back of bus a painted wavy banner reads "We The People"

Keep cargo bay of bus loaded with signs and slim jims.  At a show yesterday a RP supporter walks up to our table concerned in a big way that his 3 signs have yet to arrive and he says "it's goona be too late" if they don't get here soon.  Be capable in those cases to walk to cargo bay and pull out one sign and get supporter back in the game.

I got carried away with the 3 buses idea.. not getting enough sleep.  We do really need to have 2 buses.... what's with this story about McCain making over 500 stops in New Hampshire ????  When the state is huge... split up the buses and cover more faster. Have a pledge day to raise the money.  Make things happen. Rosa Parks was born on February 4th... I WANT TO SEE RON PAUL BUSES ( with tires on the ground moving ) IN THE MAIN STREAM MEDIA ON THE 4th...!!!

----------


## jamsbt

In an interview with Sean Hannity when discussing the war, Dr. Paul made all his arguments about why we shouldn't be there in the first.  At the very end, when Sean and him were shouting at each other, his final words were:  "What's wrong with following the Constitution, and have the courtesy of a forma declaration of war?"

Absolutely right!!  However, think of how the whole exchange may have been different if Dr. Paul lead off his response by posing that question to Sean.  I've seen this over and over in the debates and interviews.  Often his most important point is expressed just before he gets shut off, and no one gets a chance for him to build on that point.

Lead with what is today your close on every question, and at future debates.  Establish the underlining principle first in every answer.  Then add the supporting poiints.

Also, Dr. Paul has to realize that we want to know our Commander in Chief understands the nature of the threat we face from outside our borders.  He has to acknowledge that there are times he will lead, and request from Congress the need to go to war.  Ann Coulter has called him Neville Chamberlain on forgein policy.  I know Dr. Paul is no Neville, and he needs to take that critism away by explaiining his views on what would constitute a justifiable use of our brave military.

At the same time, he needs to help us feel that he will keep our defenses strong, and our military prepared.  I know he advocates the shield over the sword, and he needs to take a stance on technological support to keep us safe (missle defense, stealth technology, etc.).

----------


## thegr8drronpaul

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let Ron do the tv ads where he talks directly to the people.  NO MORE of the ineffective game show host narration!

Ron speaking to the camera is what sold me and will get everyone else on board.

PLEASE if you do one thing, let it be this.

----------


## jamsbt

In an interview with Sean Hannity when discussing the war, Dr. Paul made all his arguments about why we shouldn't be there in the first of his response.  At the very end, when Sean and him were shouting at each other, his final words were:  "What's wrong with following the Constitution, and have the courtesy of a formal declaration of war?"

Absolutely right!!  However, think of how the whole exchange may have been different if Dr. Paul lead off his response by posing that question to Sean.  I've seen this over and over in the debates and interviews.  Often his most important point is expressed just before he gets shut off.  He needs to reverse course on his delivery.

Lead with what is today your close on every question, and at future debates.  Establish the underlining principle first in every answer.  Then utilize the remaining allotted time to add the supporting points that reinforce the message. 

How would Sean have responded if you asked him the Constitutional question first?  He would have been a deer in the headlights, and spout something about the Congressional Authorization of the Use of Force.  That would have given Dr. Paul the perfect opportunity to explain the difference between that mealy mouthed resolution, and a full on declaration of war.  How that approach got us Vietnam, Korea, Kosovo, etc.  Ask Sean if he thinks the U.N. should set our foreign policy.  Sean would have to acknowledge that he agrees with Dr. Paul on that.  First set consensus, then build from there.  

Also, Dr. Paul has to realize that we want to know our Commander in Chief understands the nature of the threat we face from outside our borders.  He has to acknowledge that there may very well be times he will need lead this nation through a crisis, and perhaps even see the need to request from Congress a declaration to go to war.  Ann Coulter has called him Neville Chamberlain on forgein policy.  I know Dr. Paul is no Neville, and he needs to take that critism away by explaiining his views on what would constitute a justifiable use of our brave military.

In the same vane, he needs to help us feel that he will keep our defenses strong, and our military prepared.  I know he advocates the shield over the sword, and he needs to take a stance on technological support to keep us safe (missile defense, stealth technology, etc.).  We will not accept a retreat from our technological advances.  This is what saves lives in times of conflict.  Ronald Reagan won by saying Peace Through Strength!.

----------


## Sesshomaru

This thread was very useful

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=81939

Also, Howard Stern is critical to go on.

----------


## jamsbt

If we had a full declaration of war in place on Iraq, it would no longer be George Bush's war, it would be America's war!!  If we wanted as a people to go to war, but Congress failed to declare, maybe then we would pay a whole lot more attention to who we are sending to Washington to represent us.  We do NOT solve our lack of representation in Congress by granting the President more authority, that approach only circumvents the Constitution.  We like the President having more power if our guy is President, but hate it when it's the other guy in office.  This is an example, and affirmation of our Founders' wisdom in developing the Constitution.  You cant argue with that.

We stand behind your message Dr. Paul.  Keep up the good fight.  Win friends, not arguments!!

----------


## AzNsOuLjAh27

Just keep preaching the truth about our government.  We are bound to listen.  For example: the war on oil, the recession were headed towards, The Constitution and freedom of choice.  Please try a little harder in Michigan and South Carolina!!! The reason being is because Michigan is a state full of college students, and your messege would be very popular there.  Please get more public viewings and go on the Howard Stern Show!!  The more people see you on TV or hear you on the radio, the more they will want to know about you.  Also you must spend some of that money on commercial ads about the unjust war on oil, and the unconstitutional income tax!

----------


## JimInNY

Ron Paul need to take a stronger position on national defense.

A lot of lamestream Republicans are afraid of him because they see him as weak on defense. He has to make it loud and clear that is for strong defense and if congress were to constitutionally declare war, he would conduct said war with the vigor necessary to win it quickly and decisively.

----------


## Leroy_Jenkems

> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let Ron do the tv ads where he talks directly to the people.  NO MORE of the ineffective game show host narration!
> 
> Ron speaking to the camera is what sold me and will get everyone else on board.
> 
> PLEASE if you do one thing, let it be this.



AMEN!

----------


## zakkubin

I know we recommended more endorsements but let's state the ones that we feel would endorse:

David Walker ( the nations accountant )  Watch him:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=OS2fI2p9iVs
http://youtube.com/watch?v=I-16u9x3tfE

Mark Cuban: Read his blog about politics: http://www.blogmaverick.com/2007/09/03/politics/

His conclusion: "So if you want my vote in 2008, don't tell me what you are going to add, tell me what you are going to remove. Tell me how you are going to simplify the government. That's how you get my vote."

John Mayer: http://www.tmz.com/2007/10/16/the-ma...tinuedcontents


I'm sure there are many more. Maybe if we dig up more specifics HQ could contact them. 
A commercial with Walker would be AMAZING!

----------


## Leroy_Jenkems

> Ron Paul need to take a stronger position on national defense.
> 
> A lot of lamestream Republicans are afraid of him because they see him as weak on defense. He has to make it loud and clear that is for strong defense and if congress were to constitutionally declare war, he would conduct said war with the vigor necessary to win it quickly and decisively.


Yes. Ron is the Bo Pelini of military defense strategy (hypothetically speaking)

The rest of those RINOs (Republican-in-name-only) are Charlie Weis-es.

Talking college football here

----------


## angrydragon

From zakkubin...

Mark Cuban: Read his blog about politics: http://www.blogmaverick.com/2007/09/03/politics/

His conclusion: "So if you want my vote in 2008, don't tell me what you are going to add, tell me what you are going to remove. Tell me how you are going to simplify the government. That's how you get my vote."

Mark Cuban would be huge and look at that, he agrees with Dr. Paul.

----------


## expatinireland

I did not realize until today that Dr. Paul might not take Federal matching money.

Is this correct? I hope it is not.

If so, I am sorry, but I just will not donate any more of my hard earned funds to what can only be classed as a mental exercise.

----------


## Created4

I don't know if any one from HQ is reading what is being posted in the "Winning Michigan" sub forum, but if they don't address the angry people in Michigan who are not happy about Dr. Paul not visiting the state, this is going to spread like wildfire:

----quote------

Paul is campaigning like he isn't going to get anymore money -- but it is a SELF-FULFILLING PROPHECY. No results = No money.


Because, the REAL problem is as follows:

1) The grassroots were (apparently falsely) led to believe that the strategy was to WIN in Iowa, New Hampshire, and South Carolina.

2) The grassroots was told that $12 Million was needed by Dec 31 to accomplish #1.

3) The grassroots provided the $12 Million essentially a month early, as this total was (for all intents and purposed) reached by the beginning of December.

4) The grassroots EXCEEDED the $12 Million dollars by donating an additional $8 Million -- for a total of $20 Million by the end of the 4th Quarter.

5) Many of those who donated (often earning less than $30K per YEAR) either skimped on Christmas presents for their families (!) delayed paying various household bills (!!) and some even went into debt to donate just a bit more (!!!).

6) PUBLICLY, ON AIR, the candidate has stated that his campaign was "struggling to know what to do with all of that money."

And now, after FAILING to demonstrate that it actually followed through with the plan in #1, and keeping #6 in mind as well, along comes the campaign chairman (who draws a +30K per MONTH salary) saying that they need yet ANOTHER $23 Million, ASAP in order to "win."

Despite the fact that EVERY OTHER CAMPAIGN AND CANDIDATE has discussed their various "strategies" -- not just to their donors, but also publicly -- on TV and Radio in interviews and forums. (So is it some "secret war plan"? No one else seems to think so.)

But crucially, critically, THIS campaign believes that it does not owe ANYTHING for an explanation or information, or even a MERE HINT of it's strategy (even AFTER the fact to explain WHY the strategy was changed so dramatically in IA, NH, & SC and the other early states) to the people who are expected to sacrifice time, resources and money.

Instead the grassroots supporters are left to "speculate" on rumors and misinformation as to what the heck is REALLY going on... they are left to wonder and come up with a variety of "theories" what the "super-secret-brilliant-dynamic-duo-P.L.A.N." really IS for winning the campaign.

Even the recent addition of a "Grassroots Communications Coordinator" is nothing but a sad, sad joke... as nothing for actual communication has yet taken place -- the blog contains nothing but "wrapper" text around links to press-releases or news stories -- ALL information available either directly on the site, or elsewhere in the community.

In truth, it is the CAMPAIGN STAFF who are acting like spoiled little children that need to be taken to the woodshed and given a good, solid spanking.

And THAT is what is being done by the people NOT donating.

And it is also what is happening in each of the primaries (the VOTERS are saying "You have not convinced me to vote for you").

Most sadly is that, in the end the campaign staff WILL play the "blame game" just one time -- and they will (ironically) claim that it is the LACK OF MONEY that caused them to lose the election!
------end quote------

----------


## angrydragon

When is this going to be sent to HQ?

----------


## phoenixrising

in order for the *human terms* to go the distance..to capture each person *emotionally*...to speak in terms they will *comprehend* (studies show you have to stick w/7th grade vocabulary) ... i _highly reccommend_ watching this video....oh & our boy frank is on it too...just get over it.

this is an 84 minute education! "...invited historians, linguists, cognitive experts, journalists, government officials, and political consultants to assess the current state of public discourse ..."

http://www.linktv.org/programs/orwell_deceiving

Dr. Paul needs a professional to coach him in this arena & he'll be hitting home runs all the time!!

----------


## wstrucke

the campaign should learn from the experiences in NH to make better decisions about how to organize personnel and get the word out -- I read an article on here from someone in NH alarmed at how many people didn't decide who to vote for until reaching the polls.  a few people waving a huge RP banner could have made the difference between beating Guiliani again and not.

with all due respect, Dr. Paul should recognize that he will only be given a small period of time to talk at the debates and take the opportunity to make it clear to the American people in the simplest of terms that he alone has the power to unite the people of all beliefs and races under the banner of liberty.  that the Republican party has been tarnished by our current President who has divided the nation and thwarted our rights in the name of a false sense of freedom.  he should make the point that each of us has to fight for our rights and that voting for someone simply because the news says they are going to win has gone on far too long. we must stand up and fight for ourselves and our children. we must follow the footsteps of our founding fathers and put our lives, fortunes, and sacred honer on the line to protect this great nation.

stop quote Reagan, start quoting Paul.  be strong and make people believe you *will* win -- only then will the votes follow.

I realize it's not so much Dr. Paul -- but if he starts interjecting here and there at the debates, maybe laugh out loud when Guiliani, McCain, Huckabee, or Romney says something ridiculous, that might make people think he knows what he's talking about.  the last debate was horrendous with FOX and the other candidates making fun of him.

it might be beneficial to point out how little actual "debate" is going on -- and how our nation will collapse under the current policies -- how there is little difference between "republicans" and "democrats" since the same large companies sponsor both parties -- this should be easily provable too.

if Dr. Paul says something startling, something important, something currently unspoken, but most importantly something TRUE -- and can back it up -- he will get more press coverage, more people will hear is message, and effectively more votes.

we all know that most people we talk to end up believing in him -- he should make a point of that.  those of us who believe in liberty, believe in freedom, believe in working hard to better ourselves and our posterity, believe in real measurable security through freedom and equality -- effectively ALL Americans -- support him when they hear his message.  there are true believers for every other candidate, but RP is the the one they think Romney, McCain, Huckabee, Guiliani, and all the others are.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Also, hire an 'dresser'.  He needs to get some well tailored, beautiful, very presidential suits and always look like a million bucks.


Does this count?

----------


## Matt Collins

> What you're talking about is a turnaround moment that we saw in _The American President_, when Michael Douglas said, "My name is Andrew Shepherd, and I *AM* the President of the United States!" Remember that? He needs an Andrew Shepherd moment!


That's just a movie.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> 1. Speak more calmly and slowly, lower the vocal tone a bit - stop rambling! 
> 2. "It's the economy, stupid" - this is our strong point, focus on how the other issues are dependent upon it
> 3. Given the time constraints and the depth of the message, it needs to be consolidated and dumbed down a bit for the general public to understand; connecting the dots is a good way of doing this: China -> Pakistan -> Iraq correlation in the SC debate was nice
> 4. More active aggression, less passive aggression; don't be afraid to call out the other candidates on their inconsistencies; all the other candidates' rhetoric has no substance backing it - challenge them on this! i.e., how can we maintain our foreign policy AND cut taxes simultaneously?
> 5. Unfortunately, more sound bites are needed


Yes... Ron Paul needs a Coach/Adviser on Debates... last debates he's sounding like Mike Gravel "YELLING" his points" Refine, Smooth out... Less Shrill, 

1.) Vocal coaching... Firm, Smooth, and Emphasis on the points voters need to remember at times it seems RP sounds like Mike Gravel.

2.) Sense of humor when warranted, but not laugh at your own jokes, let the people do that... remember American Voters are Emotional, Ignorant, & Brainwashed, they all love humor.

3.) Campaign Staff... NEW BLOOD and PROFESSIONALS are NEEDED RIGHT NOW! How to SPIN ISSUES... HOW to counter opposing candidates... HOW to RESET and CREATE NEW STRATEGIES immediately.

4.) Listen to what the supporters have to say... we are on the ground floor where the voters/people are across the country... The Campaign Staff seems to be out of touch with VOTERS/Americans & DEMOCGRAPHICS across the enitre nation.

5.) Communicate better... big needed section: Operations Directors,  Group Directors/managers,  PR Personnel, Marketing Professionals, SALES Professional, NEW AD & Public Relations Firm/AGENCIES...

6.) Get rid of the OLD NEOCON DULL videos/commercials... they're ineffective and sound like "THE SAME OLD CRAP"!

7.) KNOW YOUR COMPETITION BETTER!!!  Their Financing/PACS/Special Interest/Media Allies/Activist groups/demographics of their strategies/etc... know what you are dealing with and counter appropriately!

----------


## Matt Collins

When holding a rally, *have people set up BEHIND Dr. Ron Paul while speaking* like the other candidates do. This gives the television audience the perception that many people are supporting Ron. It's a visual trick that many other candidates use.



*Hire back Anita Andrews* or some other big shot political consultant with clout, contacts, knowledge, and experience in running a NATIONAL PRESIDENTIAL campaign. 



*Spend money in Tennessee.* Ron Paul could win the State of Tennessee for under $750k with some well placed ads. As the media coordinator for the State I have sent ad info up to HQ which has been completely ignored. TN is a good state to work on for several reasons - 1) Fred is tanking 2) No one else is doing anything 3) It's an open primary 4) The delegates are proportional and NOT winner take all.


Get an *image consultant* and a vocal coach/communications expert


Drive home the point that only Ron Paul can beat the Democrats


Go after the Huck vote


*Get a production director to handle all technical aspects of his live appearances*. Someone to ensure that lighting and audio and video is setup properly. I am a professional audio engineer and _I offer my services for zero profit so long as I can meet my bills every month_. *I have run sound for Dr. Paul, Gov Crist of Florida*, Earth Wind + Fire, Papa Roach, Charlie Daniels,, Chevelle, Puddle of Mudd, Steven Curtis Chapman, Skillet, Tom Joyner, Phil Valentine, Kix Brooks (of Brooks & Dunn), Jeff Fisher (TN Titans Head Coach), Ashley Tisdale, KC and the Sunshine Band, and many more others that I can't remember off the top of my head.

----------


## MessyTessy

1. I don't think Dr. Paul needs vocal coaching....part of his appeal is that he doesn't sound like a slippery politician.  I think the discontent in the way he comes across stems from the fact that he comes across as though he views himself as a an underdog.  Believe you are a front runner, and you will sound like a front runner.  Confidence intimidates opponents.  

2. We need more tv ads.  As suggested grassroots ads are very good.

3. I don't care if we completely reorganize, but we need to hire a top notch campaign person who has worked on/directed one or more winning national presidential campaigns before.  Our campaign feels very small town to me.  We need a big thinker, with a proven track record.  I don't want Dr. Paul to be a shark, but I don't mind if his campaign manager is!

That's it, love the message, love Dr. Paul, just a little tweaking is all that's necessary!

----------


## housebrand

I'd like to see more simple examples of how what Dr. Paul presents is a better approach to America than what we've seen in the RECENT past, i.e.

For every dollar your state gives to the FED, your state gets X back under certain conditions, and you are forced to take out a loan for Y.

Many people don't have a positive association to what "states rights" are.  It might be helpful to ask the governors amongst us what less involvement by the FED might mean to their ability to govern. 
It might be encouraging for state voters to know that a powerful Senator, or a lobbyist in another time- zone should have less of an impact on our day-to-day lives.
(CA was recently told by EPA that they could not impose stricter fuel efficiency standards-not so great for MI, but there are other examples)  

Mike Huckabee recently suggested in a debate that "we" should give a billion dollars to the first person who can make a car that gets 100mpg -perhaps the American people could be reminded that 1.2 billion dollars was given to big auto manufacturers to produce the hydrogen car -a car which seems like it is MUCH less viable than a Ron Paul Presidency!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfeJyUnOZ-U

related- The same private enterprise that awarded 10 million dollars for the first commercial "space shuttle" is doing a similar X-Prize for... the 100mpg car. They are hammering out the rules now, but they do seem to have some VIABLE contenders. -interestingly, part of the rules seem to discourage overwhelmingly govt. funded entrants.

1 Gallon of Gas, 100 Miles  $10 Million: The Race to Build the Supergreen Car
http://www.wired.com/cars/futuretran...6-01/ff_100mpg

Automotive X-prize
http://auto.xprize.org/


Maybe most important is to relax a bit! The other candidates are all grown-ups who are never going to say "Oh, you're right Ron". Presenting facts like they need a teacher is kinda pedantic. 
The other candidates are so up to their necks in past practices that such treatment is ridiculous.  McCain/Thompson were on the intelligence committee -I could ask the smarty-pants question "How did that work out?" , but then I have to hear the answer! I could care less how they positively spin some of the worst intelligence my tax money paid for - "I could have gotten better/cheaper intelligence from an astrologer!" is a different approach.


It would also seem that at the debates, other candidates are confusing/mixing Iraq and Afghanistan, these are two different things -connecting the two theaters  is an attempt to justify continuation in Iraq.
 Bin Laden is not in Iraq. 

I'm just going to stop now.
gosh, this went long!

----------


## housebrand

Forgot to mention that Giuliani is only .03-.05% from being statistically tied with Paul in NH, Thompson was handily defeated by write in votes!

----------


## rexsolomon

Clearly, there is ARROGANCE and naivete proliferating within the official RP campaign in their belief that people will keep on betting hard money on a horse that came in near dead last in the last two races.

How to raise $23 million is simple. You first have to win by a landslide in one of the next three states primaries. 

So how do you win in the next three states after MI?

1.) Dr. Paul must focus ALL his resources on winning convincingly soon.

2.) Dr. Paul has to set up a 'skunkworks team', and drop his cordon sanitaire fanboys.

3.) "High turnout" is not the problem. We MUST address the ROOT CAUSE:

Dr. Paul's messages itself needs refinement so that it appeals to the majority (Democrats, Independents and Republicans) and not just a niche in the Republican party.

4.) We have not learned our lesson in New Hampshire. That Dr. Paul is for 'bringing all the troops home' and ending the wars is NOT enough.

Dr. Paul must follow through with a 'Just War' ad or statement that dealing with terrorist insurgents who attacked us on 9/11 is a job for spies, and NOT the military.

5.) Dr. Paul has to come out with an ad or statement about the U.S. economy and how he will help the common man (or woman) better than any other candidate - Republican or Democrat.

My message to Dr. Paul is this: the grassroots made your campaign possible. Listen to very carefully to the warnings of the grassroots - on your own Dr. Paul - disregard what your fanboys are saying and listen to your supporters.

It is not about raising $23 million. Dr. Paul had nada, nothing, zilch when he started. 

We can still win this. IF AND ONLY IF the offical RP campaign can show that it can adapt and improve.

----------


## TSOL

One thing I keep seeing in the debates is another candidate attempt to spin Ron Paul's stance on the WAR in IRAQ and turn it into a matter of supporting our troops 'The young men and women who serve our country'

McCain and Huckabee are the wrost offenders; using our men and women as a torch with their STAY FOR HUNDRED YEARS mentality.

I'd like too see Ron Paul hammer home that he has more support from the troops and that he cares about our young men and women !  Of course he does, but let us take the autoresponse away from McCain from the get go.

----------


## manny

> When holding a rally, *have people set up BEHIND Dr. Ron Paul while speaking* like the other candidates do. This gives the television audience the perception that many people are supporting Ron. It's a visual trick that many other candidates use.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hire back Anita Andrews* or some other big shot political consultant with clout, contacts, knowledge, and experience in running a NATIONAL PRESIDENTIAL campaign. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spend money in Tennessee.* Ron Paul could win the State of Tennessee for under $750k with some well placed ads. As the media coordinator for the State I have sent ad info up to HQ which has been completely ignored. TN is a good state to work on for several reasons - 1) Fred is tanking 2) No one else is doing anything 3) It's an open primary 4) The delegates are proportional and NOT winner take all.
> ...



+1

This all sounds sensible and I hope the campaign sees it.

Caring about image and the way views are presented isn't the same as being superficial or too Hillary-like.

We all know Ron isn't about to start changing his opinions according to focus groups like she does.

Rather it is about looking for the most effective way of getting his message across.

Ron too often reminds me of a lecturer at university. And I like that! It appeals to me a lot and to be honest I like the unpolished answers. It is refreshing, especially compared to the others. But it's silly to think that's how the majority are.

I don't know much about running an election but I am convinced there are good strategies, ideas, contacts to have, timing etc that a pro would help with. Whatever we think of Hillary, Rudy and Mitt they are not stupid - and they're all blowing a fortune on advisors to make sure they get the best media-links, are in the right place at the right time, get the needed endorsements etc.

Ron has the vote of everyone here but we really need to spread it around.

Ugh feels dirty to call for making things more simple, almost dumbing down  ... but to give an example Ron would be well served to stress his tax-cutting, cheaper foriegn policy, benefits of states rather than federal spending etc. - too often he just launches straight into monetary theory, problems of fractional reserve banking, mises' work on the calculation problem for state running of anything etc - we all cheer but does the average american? They probably would if he talked about tax cuts.

----------


## Sesshomaru

Does anyone know if hes implementing any of these suggestions as of today? There are lots of REALLY good ideas in this thread and forum, enough so that we could easily win.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> When is this going to be sent to HQ?


"Soon"  

(plan is for in the next day or so)

----------


## housebrand

> Ugh feels dirty to call for making things more simple, almost dumbing down ... but to give an example Ron would be well served to stress his tax-cutting, cheaper foriegn policy, benefits of states rather than federal spending etc. - too often he just launches straight into monetary theory, problems of fractional reserve banking, mises' work on the calculation problem for state running of anything etc - we all cheer but does the average american? They probably would if he talked about tax cuts.



Many years ago Chris Matthews asked Ralph Nader about "right to work" laws at a college auditorium in a state that had never really considered them, Ralph Nader expressed his emphatic opposition to such laws and looked like he expected the audience to understand his opposition -it seemed like a very quiet, uncomfortable moment needing some context.

Simpler need not be dumber, maybe a bit longer.

----------


## Leroy_Jenkems

> *Spend money in Tennessee.* Ron Paul could win the State of Tennessee for under $750k with some well placed ads. As the media coordinator for the State I have sent ad info up to HQ which has been completely ignored. TN is a good state to work on for several reasons - 1) Fred is tanking 2) No one else is doing anything 3) It's an open primary 4) The delegates are proportional and NOT winner take all.
> 
> Drive home the point that only Ron Paul can beat the Democrats
> 
> Go after the Huck vote



Being a TN boy too, I'm obviously biased, but yes, get some good level-grounded TV ads in Tennessee. Many folks in the southeast are very disenchanted with Bush, for a host of reasons. If Ron speaks of the money we could save by eliminating federal departments, AND promoting his views of strong national military DEFENSE, not pre-emptive or mis-informed OFFENSE, timed carefully with a Huck ad exposing his record (by a PAC, not by Paul HQ), Paul could take this state. I mention exposing Huck's record because I've seen and heard first-hand of people supporting Huckabee simply because he's a Baptist minister. Sheeple.

----------


## RockEnds

There were mistakes made within the campaign.  It is very difficult to express these problems without taking the chance that torches will be lit and pitchforks sharpened unecessarily.  Most of the mistakes are easily correctable through little more than improved communication.

Give the grassroots coordinators a forum where problems can be addressed and remedied quickly and privately among supporters.  This forum is a fantastic tool, but everyone in world has access.   We need the freedom afforded by a public forum, but we also need the discretion offered through a more secure site.  The campaign is not always as responsive as necessary.  We need the freedom to stir things up a bit without broadcasting the problems globally.

----------


## rexsolomon

> There were mistakes made within the campaign.  It is very difficult to express these problems without taking the chance that torches will be lit and pitchforks sharpened unecessarily.  Most of the mistakes are easily correctable through little more than improved communication.
> 
> Give the grassroots coordinators a forum where problems can be addressed and remedied quickly and privately among supporters.  This forum is a fantastic tool, but everyone in world has access.   We need the freedom afforded by a public forum, but we also need the discretion offered through a more secure site.  The campaign is not always as responsive as necessary.  We need the freedom to stir things up a bit without broadcasting the problems globally.


So a password protected sub-forum then? By what standards shall someone be given access? Who decides who gets access? More importantly, how would the members of the sub-forum have a greater impact? What is the connection with the official structure?

----------


## freelance

> That's just a movie.


*Well, DUH Matt!* But Bill and Hillary are always having Andrew Shepherd moments. They've built a career on those moments.

----------


## angrydragon

Dr. Paul should deliver a speech like this on national TV.

Perhaps tying in economics and bankrupting the future generation.

Supporting vets, how much vets support Dr. Paul, (from liberteebell) national security, how much safer we'll be and how we have an armed defense, while remaining neutral to other countries.

From the thread here...




> *Watch: Deceiving Images: The Science of Manipulation*





> At 55:20, Drew Westen spoke beautifully about supporting the troops and Bush's war on terror.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see any of the democratic candidates (except for Dennis and Mike, but they're losing badly) and especially none of  the GOP candidates but Dr. Paul, saying any of this. I know Dr. Paul would say something like this, and that he truly believes in what he says in his heart.
> 
> Dr. Paul should use something like this.
> 
> Here's what he said...
> 
> "Mr. President,
> ...

----------


## rexsolomon

On advertisements:

*I'm sorry but we need Ron Paul himself to speak on his 'Just War' against OBL and how he wil use spies - and not the military to accomplish this.*

IMHO, none of the ads I have seen offered by this project's website will have any greater impact than ads by other candidates of the same "He/She is the best" message.

*Make that 'Just War' ad for Dr. Paul. Follow it up with an ad about how Dr. Paul in his own words intends to fix the economy and how he is the ONLY candidate that can save us without raising taxes or devaluing our currency.*

THESE ARE THE REAL ADS THAT WE NEED. THE ONES THAT THE OFFICIAL RP CAMPAIGN FAILED TO PRODUCE.

I promise you this. *You WILL have TONS of money* coming your way if you create these ads for the RP campaign.

----------


## dawnbt

_SPEECHWRITER is needed to assist & CLARIFY TALKING POINTS!

The media AND the public are not REALLY hearing what Ron Paul is saying.
When he says: "eliminate the Dept of Education"
They hear: "end public schools"

When he says: "end the income tax"
They respond: "But how will we pay for roads & schools?"

When he says: "end the CIA"
They say: "how will we stop terrorists"

When he says: "withdraw troops from everywhere"
They hear: "Isolationism! get rid of the Army, Navy, etc. -- are you crazy?"_

*Copied for truth!!*

----------


## painter4Ron Paul

The campaign neds to hire some political heavyweights that know their way around the system. I think the people in charge are nice and well meaning but they seem to be country rubes and unable to compete with the medai savy heavyweights hired by other campaign.

The campaign needs some pitbulls.

----------


## Sesshomaru

> "Soon"  
> 
> (plan is for in the next day or so)


OMG, dude send it now, we have more than enough in there to take Paul to the White House.

----------


## cyrax

Read the update and really liked the list, Bradley. My #1 thing I'd like to see is a someone who specializes in speech/language advising Dr. Paul. Let's hope HQ will take our advice to heart.

----------


## rexsolomon

#1: On the claim in the RP forums that we are selling Rebellion:

Wrong message. We are *not* selling rebellion.

That is exactly the line of thinking that gets us 8% and not 60% of votes.

*We are selling HOPE for a better life for the average man or woman on the street with kids to feed and mortgages to pay.*

If you lose sight of that ALL your efforts will be for nothing.

*#2 Ron Paul Donation Fatigue*

Literally a thousand mini-industries have cropped up asking for donations for Ron Paul projects. 

While I agree with Free Markets, the overall sentiment is already verging on donation fatigue.

*Perhaps Dr. Paul can highlight which of the projects are the most urgent, so that the public can focus the limited resource of money (from the grassroots) on that which is needed most?*

More importantly, which projects *legitimately* funnel money - all of it - to the official RP campaign. I have noticed quite a few 'donation sites for Ron Paul' which are likely false.

----------


## jaminunit

He needs famous people to endorse him! 

I would also love to here a catchy campaign song! one that every body knows! and when they here it they think Ron Paul!

something very American! Like Johnny Cash

----------


## rexsolomon

Dr. Paul's personal message to the older folk (and they are the voting majority) should be:

*"I will support all those who are currently dependent on Medicare by curbing wasteful spending in the wars, revising our foreign policy and strengthening the value of the dollar."*

_Again, repeat after me:_

*Ron Paul's message is MAINSTREAM, not fringe.
Ron Paul's message is MAINSTREAM, not fringe.
Ron Paul's message is MAINSTREAM, not fringe.*

----------


## Jules

Obviously the funny Jesus question/answer from Huckabee at the CNN/YouTube debate resulted in an increase of his supporters.

Fred Thompson tried the funny card on the SC Fox debate. Let's see how his numbers result of that. The room of 'undecided individuals' after the debate stated they liked the funniness.

Basically be funny!

----------


## angrydragon

Hire Michael Scheuer or other ex-cia, ex-military, or ex-intelligence people who are speaking out against the war and the foriegn policy.

----------


## RockEnds

> So a password protected sub-forum then? By what standards shall someone be given access? Who decides who gets access? More importantly, how would the members of the sub-forum have a greater impact? What is the connection with the official structure?


That's been the question all along.  There are people from the grassroots who have officially volunteered through the campaign and try to coordinate with them.  Many of these people aren't involved in meet-ups or this forum, but they are all cooperating with the campaign.  If these volunteers had a place to meet to discuss issues with each other, it would be easier to detect impending problems and correct them before they become crises.

----------


## Suzu

Someone said reassure SS/medicare/foodstamp recipients of continuation of benefits... I say, go one better on this and promise cost-of-living increases more in line with real inflation.

----------


## Myerz

We need more of this.....

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=89066

We need official mass-distribution of DVDs......the MSM is not going to do a damn thing for us.

----------


## Leslie Webb

Hire the agency that does the Geico ads.
"I just saved a bunch of money on my taxes by switching to Ron Paul"

----------


## wowabunga

> Hire the agency that does the Geico ads.
> "I just saved a bunch of money on my taxes by switching to Ron Paul"


HILARIOUS...!

I chuckle because many years ago I worked for a now defunct advertising agency who held the GEICO account... the ads the management pushed and forced us to produce were predictable and head numbingly dull.  ( see signature quote below )

Peace and Joy,
Ramblin Randy


"The business community wants remarkable advertising, but turns a cold shoulder to the kind of people who can produce it. That is why most advertisements are so infernally dull.... our business needs massive transfusions of talent. And talent, I believe, is most likely to be found among nonconformists, dissenters, and rebels." 
- David Ogilvy

----------


## Sesshomaru

Ron needs to ride in the Ron Paul Limo!!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=88418

----------


## Joe3113

1. Make it clear the federal income tax is only used to pay interest to the federal reserve and is NOT re-distributed. 

2. I want Ron to attack the Federal Reserve more clearly so more people will feel compelled to research it.

3. Ron should challenge the other candidates to state their position on the illegal Federal Reserve system.

----------


## alaric

i put this in the 'what do we do for exit polling thread' and got some positive responses:
We set up booths or groups as close to the polls as 'they' will let you. Have petitions that only ask RP voters to sign that they voted 'today, at this polling station' that they voted for Ron Paul. Do it for as many of the polling places as possible in each primary. Then count the totals and compare to the 'official' results. Then go to town!

----------


## alaric

> Ron needs to ride in the Ron Paul Limo!!
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=88418


yeah! i like that video

----------


## Thomas_Paine

Hold a press conference and hold Romney's feet to the fire regarding his comments in the last debate about never having heard Dr. Paul's stance on Illegal Immigration (even though Romney heard Ron Paul speak in-depth about illegal immigration 5 days earlier in the ABC debate).  This could be  very effective strategy for the campaign, Address the press and directly respond to the attack, with vigor to DEMAND that Mitt Romney takes back his false statement and attack on Ron Paul.  If Romney falls for it he'll respond with another counter-press release and THAT is when the controversy and media attention comes.... Just a thought.  Learn from the pros, Hillary and Obama do is all the time

----------


## Bradley in DC

> OMG, dude send it now, we have more than enough in there to take Paul to the White House.


Ok, fine, help me and Freelance do the summary and make it make sense.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Hire the agency that does the Geico ads.
> "I just saved a bunch of money on my taxes by switching to Ron Paul"


+1

His Congressional campaign slogans were always "The Taxpayers' Best Friend"

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

Copy Nickelodeon: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=88991

----------


## rexsolomon

*Dr. Paul has to have a strong "I will HELP create JOBS" message.*

That is another one missing from the official campaign.

i.e. I know of an opportunity that can create 8,000 or more jobs in the next three years. 

Get more Ron Paul supporters with job creation opportunities, get them together in a room with Dr. Paul. 
Validate the "I can HELP create JOBS" message.

No RP government intervention. Just encouragement and guidance and persuasion.

----------


## Greg in VA

> I agree with some other posters here: focus on the positives of a Ron Paul Presidency. Peace, prosperity, and preparedness. We'll fight terrorism better, have a stronger economy, and regain world leadership all while saving money, and bringing about *sustainable government*.
> 
> He needs to be portrayed as significantly different from the other Republicans, _because he is_.







> After Guiliani admitted he hadn't read the 9/11 Commission Report, something that boosted my confidence in Dr. Paul's position on Bin Laden and foreign policy in general was Michael Scheuer coming out to say that Dr. Paul was right about Bin Laden.  
> 
> Perhaps commercials introducing Scheuer and his credentials then him saying "Ron Paul is right about terrorism, they don't come here because we are rich and free, they come here because we occupy their holy lands, including a base in Saudi Arabia, and during the Clinton years the bombing of Iraq..."
> 
> Also, people need to know that McCain wants to be in Iraq permanently.


In addition to everything from Bradley in DC's first post these two ideas really need to be addressed, the first is simple message and theme, that people will understand.  When you get into series monetary policy, gold standard, fed reserve, discussion you loose people, plain and simple.  Also folks have been conditioned due to constant MSM brainwashing by CNBC (financial NBC network) and others that the Fed is good, in terms of stimulus.

These two links discuss a recent speech given by Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke (one Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis even discusses Austrian Economics)

http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/

http://www.minyanville.com/articles/.../index/a/15499

Anyhow we are against the wall so to speak, most on this forum at least those drawn to Dr. Paul based upon economic principles understand this.  Somehow that message needs to get out and in such a way that people can understand, and most importantly use Bernanke’s words to frame the problem, it gives things credibility, then you can run an add, where you have Paul grilling Bernanke like he did, saying, so tell me how you are going to fight inflation by creating more inflation...

The other area were I think we are really hurting on is defense.  I cannot emphasize enough how it needs to be stressed that Dr. Paul will make the nation *stronger*.  Currently because of how the debates have gone and the other republican candidates Dr. Paul has been made out to be *weak* on defense.  He needs to stress how he will defend the country but do so through constitutional principles.  I am certain there are 100% more effective means of fighting Al Qaeda than the current idiocy of the Bush administration’s Global War on Terror that has been embraced, quite foolishly I might add by all of the other GOP candidates.

One other item, for Romney mentioned this during the SC debate, and I believe so has Bush and other CFR types on different occasions, about how we need to help reform Islam.  It needs to be pointed out that it is absolutely not the prerogative of the United States to interfere in any religion, or to be responsible for bringing about an Islamic Reformation, some how some way, scholars need to be found, or other reputable sources that it is this *very thinking* that creates the blowback and unintended consequences and problems that we face.  When Romney said this during the debate I thought he was completely nuts.  Could you imagine the outrage in this country if the UN or some other nation decided that the Baptist or Evangelical Christian sects had to be "reformed"?!?




> Our experience in New Hampshire should be a lesson. 
> 
> The quickest and most efficient way of beating McCain (and the others) in MICHIGAN is this:
> 
> *Dr. Paul has to come out with a 'Just War' ad and say something to this effect:*
> 
> *'If I am elected President, I shall prohibit the CIA from meddling in other countries' political processes. But, I shall refocus the CIA towards hunting down our attackers on 9/11 - who are still very much alive despite trillions of dollars spent on the Wars and thousands of American soldiers killed or maimed. 
> 
> Hunting down terrorists is a job for spies. Not the military.
> ...



Getting back to one of the key issues the proposed *weakness* of Dr. Paul on defense we really need someone to put together an add as outlined in rexsolomon’s post that I have quoted.  A simple succinct message that shows yes we can take care of terrorist and do so in a legal manner, and a fiscal sane one to boot!  Instead of 100 years in Iraq, and eternal war in the middle east and south west asia.

----------


## Greg in VA

> 3). Why do we police the world, when no other country in the world helps us police it? Why do we police Japan, Germany, etc.  Maybe they should pay for their own national secuirty now.



This is a great point and I think it should be framed as, we as Republicans are against wellfare for citizens in that it enables poverty for it takes away the incentive to wrk, yet how is that no single Republican question's having wellfare for sovereign nations.  Need to point out how Japan, Germany, South Korea all have strong economies (trade surpluses with US) yet we given them wellfare by picking up the cost of defending them.  Perhaps someone can craft a better message, but this point really needs to be hammered home.

----------


## colin1

Thank you everyone!  What excellent, excellent ideas and great analysis (especially regarding the military situation).  I don't pretend to be some sort of expert on campaigning or elections.  But, I know what works for me when I hear it and I know what will work for the people that I know.

----------


## Ninja Homer

The way I see it, there are 6 different kinds of marketing going on to attract supporters:

Paid tv/radio/print marketing: The most expensive way to market by far.  Not only that, but Ron Paul's message needs a certain amount of educating, and you just can't do that in a 30-second ad.
Direct mail marketing: Campaign materials sent directly to people's homes.  Still expensive, depending on how much is sent and what materials are sent.
Network marketing: One of the most cost-effective forms of marketing.  Current supporters talk to people they know or meet to spread the message.
Internet marketing: Almost free, and supporters have this pretty much covered.
Grassroots marketing: Various projects that the grassroots done by themselves, such as the blimp.  Paid for by supporters that like the idea; no cost to the campaign.
Free media attention: Interviews, debate appearances, etc.

The best way to maximize all 6 of these forms of marketing is to link them together as much as possible.  There's an infinite number of ways to do this, but here's an example.

You can't educate somebody in a 30 second TV commercial about an issue like a foreign policy of non-intervention, but it's pretty easy to educate somebody with an internet video.  So create an ad that tweaks people's interests, and then at the end of it, put something like, "To see the rest, go to justcomehome.com."  You don't have to mention Ron Paul in the ad at all.  Then when people go there, you have a longer video, maybe 10-15 minutes, educating people about a foreign policy of non-intervention, and after the video, it redirects to ronpaul2008.com. 

Another thing you could do is ask for an email address before the video plays.  You could also have a "Invite people to watch this video" option before it redirects to ronpaul2008.com.  To maximize the email signups, you could set it up to automatically send pre-written messages when a person signs up.  For instance, the first day it might just welcome them, the second day it might tell them how to find out more about Ron Paul's philosophy by directing them to certain pages of ronpaul2008.com, the third day it might tell them how to sign up for a meetup group, the fourth day it might tell them how to order campaign materials, the fifth day it might tell them how to canvass, the sixth day it might tell them how to be a precinct captain, etc.

Not everybody has internet access, so in the 30 second ad, you could also list a toll-free number to call and order a free DVD (more on the DVD later).  Now to back up the TV ad, you can do the same thing with radio ads and print ads.  You can also do some very cheap direct mail just sending a post card with the same message on it as the 30 second ad.

To get some free media attention out of it, you can put something a little shocking in the internet video to get the media talking about it.  For example, "71% of Americans want the US out of Iraq immediately.  Democrats were voted into office to stop the war.  As of yet, they haven't done it when they've had multiple opportunities to cut off funding.  This is taxation without representation, and it's time for the people to do something about it.  People can send a message to Washington by practicing civil disobedience, in the spirit of Gandhi and Rosa Parks, by refusing to pay any income tax until they stop the war.  As President, I will pardon any person who refuses to pay their income tax for this reason."  Think that may turn some heads and get the media talking?  I do!

We need an official DVD.  I can't believe we don't have one already.  There are some grassroots ones, but they are all pretty bad compared to what could be done in a professional studio.  I'm picturing something like Ron Paul and his whole family introducing themselves to start.  Then it goes to a one on one interview in front of a fireplace with flags and pictures of the family in the background.  Go through all the issues, explaining them thoroughly, with Ron Paul talking directly to the camera.

There could be other sections of the DVD on how to talk to people about Ron Paul, how to educate people, how to canvass, how to get involved, how to throw Ron Paul parties, etc.  This DVD could be used for direct mail, canvassing, sell it from the web site, it could be used for infomercials, etc.  The raw video footage could also be put online somewhere so that supporters can download it, and use it to create their own custom DVD's aimed at a specific audience, create youtube videos, create their own TV ads, etc.

Schedule 5 or 6 rallies a day for 2-3 days leading up to a state's primary.  Just schedule them, book the place and needed equipment, and let grassroots do the rest, like getting people there.  Make sure you tell the press about the rallies!

Hold regular voice conferences.  Talking directly to the supporters gets them fired up.  You can do them every week or every couple days.  You can use a teleconferencing service, or better yet, just call in to Ron Paul Radio.

Use some of the things that grassroots has put together, for instance, give some interviews on the Ron Paul Blimp!

Offer a youtube video contest.  Some of the youtube videos have had over a million views.  Offer an award (money, call from Ron Paul, etc.) and a lot more high quality youtube videos will be made.  Think of the ROI on some good youtube videos with over a million views.

Last, but not least, Dr. Paul needs to start thinking, acting, and speaking as if he is  already President Paul.  All of his staff should start addressing him as President Paul to remind him.

----------


## wowabunga

*Do not give fat cat media moguls our millions of dollars in the form of new ad revenue.* 

A very good discussion in the making "The Mother of All Ron Paul DVD's" 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=88750

- Spend big chuncks of our money on projects like info-tainment DVD's that bypass the main stream media.

- Look how big AOL became as they mass mailed the entire country with 3.5 discs ( the early discs now are collectables on ebay )

- The US Army pays big money and develops their own DVD games for recruitment efforts.  

Anyone know of a good video game creator? Along side the Ron Paul message we should put a few games on the DVD to creatively educate joe sixpack about why his beer is costing so much more ?  Disclaimer at end of game: drinking more beer will not make the problems go away faster.   Letterman has a ongoing comedy segment where they "count the amazing number of clichés spoken by Mitt Romney".  Remember that game "wack the mole".... maybe we add all the candidates and for example when you see McCain borrow one of Ron Paul's talking points you wack the mole... Huck borrows the phrase about power to the states.... wack'em... wack'n good...

http://www.crooksandliars.com/2008/0...tical-life-now

----------


## takadi

About damn time. Finally some of the delusional sycophants on this board have woken up from their internet daze of worshiping the official campaign and finally decided to provide CRITICISM and accept it without calling it trolling.

A little late though.

Anyways, everything Brad has listed has been on my mind since August (or at least since that horrid "he's catching on" commercial), plus more.

----------


## IamPersistent

Sorry if this has been mentioned, I didn't read through all the posts.  I remember that Ross Perot made a lot of head way by buying blocks of time to get his message out.  I think it worked for him.  Granted, the Paul campaign may not be able to buy prime time like Perot did, but I think the longer time to explain who Ron Paul is and what he believes is important.

One of the best videos I've seen is from the interview at Google.  There was time in a and environment that isn't hostile like a debate to explain what he is about.  I think also by talking to people who watch infomericals, you'll also reach a demographic that probably doesn't normally vote in primaries or vote at all.

----------


## summjet

Yes! Keep it positive. I hear non-Paulers say he seems too angry.  He should be, but that turns some people off.  We need to balance the urgency of our situation with a hopeful, positive message...............remember "Hope For America".

Also, we need to get first-rate MSM ads out there.  Some people are hearing Rudy, Rudy, Rudy 25 times a day on TV and guess what.  They think "he must be popular, so I guess I'll vote for him."

I have no idea what a top drawer marketing agency charges but I think it could make all the difference.  I know that in the Northeast, if I see a funny, or thouching, or otherwise compelling TV ad it is almost invariably done by Hill Holliday, www.hhcc.com.  HQ should check them out.

----------


## BillyDkid

And maybe address specifically the various "attacks" by the media and the disrespect shown to him and his supporters.  Examples might me - he is a fringe candidate with fringe supporters,  that he can't win, that all he is is a spoiler, that he is out of the main stream (which, of course he is, but the main stream are the one's who are wrong) and the general marginalization of the message by the media.  Personally I would like to see Dr. Paul use a couple of million to put together a half hour presentation to summarize all the important points of his message and to let people know how precarious things will get if we don't change course.  Or maybe he could hire someone to summarize the guts of the message - why he is running and why the message is so important - and send that out as an newspaper ad or something.

----------


## USAF Vet Dan

TAKE THE MATCHING FEDERAL FUNDS!  

I know, I know... the Constitution doesn't authorize it.  But this is not unlike the issue of Dr Paul procuring funds for his congressional district constituency - the taxes were already collected so use them properly.

Also in defense of this proposal is that use of matching funds by the opponents gives them an unfair advantage.  Even though the RP campaign raised more money in the 4th Qtr than any of the other candidates, Rudy Julie Annie and John "kill 'em all and let God sort it out" McCain ran national ads during the SC Debates.  This would not have been possible without the use of matching funds.

*TAKE THE MATCHING FEDERAL FUNDS!!!*

----------


## dianeh

Hey, RP can always return them after he wins, like he does part of his Congressional salary!  The operative phrase here is *"WIN"*

----------


## scandinaviany3

> get that woman of color from their youtube page in one of the commercials pronto. I mean PRONTO....


Yah the woman in the eliberty ad did a great job

----------


## scandinaviany3

> extremely good points! Dr. Paul has the exact right message, but the delivery isn't clear and concise enough for the vast majority of voters.


AGreed very much so...

----------


## takadi

Funny, this thread would be in the hot topics board a few weeks back.

Such irony that we're fighting against sheepery when it was a disease on these boards for the last half a year

----------


## Thrashertm

You are so right

----------


## demokra5

I've got no solid information to back this up, but it seems logical to me. I have purchased from the Ron Paul website hundreds of "slim jims." Whenever I go out, I make sure to drop a few in the windshield wipers of the cars around me. The small, very affordable informational papers ended up costing me less than five cents each (I bought in bulk). That's less than a nickel to inform a person on the views on Ron Paul, not just bombard them with the name. The media doesn't give his positions, and 30 second TV ads can only do so much. These aren't people who care much about elections, but if they see an issue outlined that is of particular interest to them, they might just vote. His message is a good one, and if we could spread it, I'm sure it will stick. But it has to go beyond the name (which the media has all but defiled and defeated), there has to be more substance within the grassroots effort. 

This is something that can be done completely independently as well (I don't belong to any MeetUp or Facebook group). If you don't want to buy them, download some from the website for free and print them yourself. Like I said, the message is a good one, but the majority of people have yet to hear the issues.

----------


## dan barry

90% of the Ron Paul supporters I know are gonna vote for Obama because they say that "Ron Paul has no chance in the end".  Yes, THESE people are stupid, but lets come up with a t.v. commercial targeting THESE people.  Ideas?

I'm in California where most RP supporters are lazy and have no time as well.  Californians have until January 20th to switch to Republican on their Voter Registration cards....i just switched....hurry up...urge others.

----------


## Crickett

Again..RP has said that in a "democracy" like we have now, a third party ticket gets no respect. Yet, somehow he keeps mentioning the word libertarian,  and the party. Many people see a third party as "communist". The MSM always call him Libertarian Ron Paul", to subliminally smear him. ALL references to libertarian should not come from him, the people who call other people, or the ads..
AND another comment on ads. They are supposed to evoke EMOTION. Make people want to DO something, which is VOTE for him. I have not seen even one ad that evokes emotion by the campaign, yet have seen a lot within the grassroots. Saw some FANTASTIC ones last night.
Also it is silly to have a grassroots liason who is being paid, and now you have to liason for him. HQ only seems to talk to us when they want something, not ever to find out what we want. They don't even answer emails.

----------


## wfd40

> 90% of the Ron Paul supporters I know are gonna vote for Obama because they say that "Ron Paul has no chance in the end".  Yes, THESE people are stupid, but lets come up with a t.v. commercial targeting THESE people.  Ideas?
> 
> I'm in California where most RP supporters are lazy and have no time as well.  Californians have until January 20th to switch to Republican on their Voter Registration cards....i just switched....hurry up...urge others.


This is actually tangential to my number one suggestion to HQ... Dr. Paul must DECLARE that he is in this thing to WIN.. and begin behaving and speaking like he Truly believes that he can.

This involves changing the way he frames answers to questions, mentions other candidates' policy (or lack there of) and interacts with the MSM.

*ENOUGH EDUCATING PEOPLE TO THE PROBLEM.. HE MUST BEGIN GIVING SOLUTIONS*

Right now.. I think that a good portion of the grass roots just doesn't know whether or not Dr. Paul/HQ are in this to win.

Bydlack's letter today was fantastic and every time Paul does an interview or gets MSM face-time, the base feels re-energized.. but since we can't really control such, why not do a good job of what we can control.. COMMERCIALS.  

The time has come to unleash, "STRAIGHT-TALK-ADS-THE-LIKES-OF- WHICH-MICHIGAN Voters-have-never-see" before... hard-hitting, yet hopeful. 

To not do such, I think.. will lead to a complete dry up of grassroots $$$

----------


## James T

SC needs canvassers!!!!

----------


## angrydragon

Hold Q&A fund raisers, where people come and donate money or not. Or just hold traditional fund raisers.

----------


## Sesshomaru

Bradley has this been sent yet?

----------


## ronpaulfan

After Ron Paul says "I won't run 3rd party because the process is biased against 3rd parties", he then needs to say "Also, I won't run 3rd party because I'm a Republican"

----------


## rexsolomon

*I will only donate to ads wherein Dr. Paul himself speaks on the issues.*

Why?

Because all other ads, while well intentioned - are a waste of money. 

Get real! If Bush-hating Bill Maher or Howard Stern doesn't know what Dr. Paul looks like and what he stands for, we have to admit that we have (pardon my French) A $#@!ING BIG PROBLEM.

*We need our candidate, Dr. Paul to be recognized instantaneously by the voters. Not some part-time actor or actress.*

Do endorsements work? Yes. Are they more valuable or more effective than Dr. Paul himself speaking to the public? No.

*Focus your advertisement energies - ALL of it on Dr. Paul himself. Right now, nearly all your efforts and money are just being wasted.*

Time and money is something we no longer have. 

*I fear Dr. Paul is being taken for a fool by 'lobbyists' who are only interested in the millions of donations he has received.*

----------


## Matt Collins

> After Ron Paul says "I won't run 3rd party because the process is biased against 3rd parties", he then needs to say "Also, I won't run 3rd party because I'm a Republican"


To my knowledge he hasn't said he won't run 3rd party however he has said "he has no plans of it".

----------


## Spideynw

This thread needs to be deleted.

----------


## Victrix

*This has probably been said but Paul needs to campaign alot more seriously.*

If you look at the number of campaign events. stops, and visits the other Republican candidates have done and continue to do in all the early primary states Paul is very close to last behind all of them.

New Hampshire was supposedly Paul's most important early primary state. He is recorded as doing about 50 events in that state, the most events that he has done then in any state. The put him above only Duncan Hunter who did 18 events and Fred Thompson with 9. Compare that to Romney who held 146 events, McCain with 103, Giuliani 87, and Huckabee with 83.

Iowa was his second most heavily visited state with 33 stops. Thats nothing. Romney did 177. And Huckabee, who was on a shoestring budget, did 101 while simultaneously doing 83 in NH. McCain and Giuliani who had both written off Iowa did more events then Paul.

Michigan which was a unique opportunity out of all the early primary states, with no Democratic delegates and an open primary, has been written off by the campaign. No campaign stops by Paul before the primary. In South Carolina Paul has only done a minuscule 13 events.

We rightfully complain about media bias but this lack of visibility on the campaign trail serious hurts too. One would think that the logical thing to do would be to hit the trail as hard as you can when faced with such media blackout (especially if you have the funds). Get the message out! Force the media to pay attention! But that does not seem to be the case.

See and compare for yourself:

http://projects.washingtonpost.com/2...n-paul/states/
http://projects.washingtonpost.com/2...ckabee/states/
http://projects.washingtonpost.com/2...romney/states/
http://projects.washingtonpost.com/2...mccain/states/
http://projects.washingtonpost.com/2...uliani/states/

What is the reason for this?

Its definitely cannot be for lack of money. McCain's and Huckabee's campaign, until their victories, where both on fumes.

Is it because campaigning is just too physically demanding upon someone Paul's  age? I dont deny that campaigning must be tiresome, but McCain is only a year younger then Paul at 71 and is among the top campaigners.

Is it because of Paul's job as a Congressman? I truly do respect Paul's work ethic but this cannot be used as an excuse. McCain is a sitting senator, and so are Hillary and Obama. Yet they don't shrink from campaigning. *And neither should Paul especially after raking in close to $20mil in supporters money.* The people gave this money to Paul in good faith with the belief that he and the campaign would run a serious professional race for the presidency. The priority for this race SHOULD be his primary job.

Now for whatever reasons that Paul and National might have, I sadly do not think, and nor have they shown, that they are living up to this serious and professional standard.

I really really truly hope this changes...and soon!

----------


## TaxSlave

From a tireless organizer in Michigan, 

What more could we say?

Get it together.

----------


## JS4Pat

Convince us that you are serious about winning.

It's hard to continue to go out canvassing when I get the feeling there is not a deep commitment to win by either Ron Paul or the national campaign. 

You're not even "talking the talk" of a winner let alone "walking the walk".

It is really unfair to the grassroots.

----------


## kellann

Dr. Paul, you are losing supporters because you are failing to seriously address the newsletter issue.

Your bloggers and internet army have no ammo to fight against your detractors. On any other issue I can link to a quote from you or a youtube video that backs up your arguements...but the only thing we have to fight the racism charges is a stammering "deer in the headlights" ambush on the Situation Room and a statement from the campaign that we should "move on", that it happened a long time ago and we should all forget about it.

Easier said than done, Dr. Paul. You need to seriously address this topic if you expect people to keep throwing money at your campaign. I love the message and will fight to defend it, but we're losing because of this!! As that $#@! David Gergin said, "it may be old news to Dr. Paul, but its new news to America."

Address the newsletters, throw people under the bus if you have to! Save your campaign! It is the most important thing you need to do, because if you expect us to fight for you (and we will) we must be equipped for the battle!! Your base is being divided over this. I love you, Dr. Paul and I want to see you win, for my children, for my country and most of all for PEACE! You must let go of the "ignore it and it will go away" mentality...every time you rise in the polls or do well in a primary, this issue will raise its ugly head until you finally put it to bed once and for all!!

Most sincerely concerned,
Kelly

----------


## shadowhooch

MONEY 
HQ:  You claim to need 23 million for February 5th.  But what happened to the 20 million you just had?  As a supporter and a doner, *I want to know* as my future donations depend on it.  Was it spent in Iowa, New Hampshire, spread evenly, or are you holding a lot of it back?  Clearly, whatever was spent on Iowa and New Hampshire was completely inneffective.  If so, you should fess up and disclose what the new strategy or new ads will be.
Basically, I want to know what your strategy is.  I want to SEE what ads or what plan I am investing in because so far, I'm not seeing results.  Other campaigns reveal what their strategy is (Huckabee Iowa push = success, McCain New Hampshire push = success, Romney for Iowa, New Hampshire, and Michigan = pending, Thompson South Carolina = pending, Rudy Florida = pending).  What is OUR strategy?
As far as timing, how can you possibly spend 23 million dollars in less than 2 weeks when you needed a full month of lead time back in December?  If you have a set ad rotation or set plan, you SHOULD TELL US!  If it is the same plan as Iowa and New Hampshire, I don't see the point in donating.

DEBATES AND MESSAGE
It bugs me to no end to watch the debates and know the answers but fail to see it delivered in a way that resonates with the average American.  I love Dr. Paul's depth of knowledge.  But he's already got the studious voters.  We now need the soundbyte voters.  I don't think it is unreasonable to hone the message to a cliffnotes version that hits home with people.  
Don't focus on problems.  Focus on the solution.  For example, the major hicup that Republican voters have is with Ron Paul's foreign policy.  They are turned off that Ron Paul only sites what we are doing wrong.  It has a negative connotation.  Instead, we should be highlighting how our SOLUTION is different.
Something like:  *Ron Paul is the only candidate with the sensible foreign policy of not giving away hundreds of billions of your tax dollars to other countries when we have needs here.  Ron Paul is the only candidate that is proposing to bring our troops home from the 130 countries they are currently station which would result in a savings of close to a Trillion dollars a year.  Only Ron Paul advocates a practical approach to terrorism by hunting down those groups or individuals that are responsible for terrorist attacks instead of overthrowing governments and going into costly nation-building.*  You just have to highlight the solution and spell out how you are different.  It is as easy as that.

TO THE GRASSROOTS
All this being said, I am not giving up hope.  I am a precinct leader and plan on delivering a victory in my precinct.  That is all I can control.  However, I AM disturbed by some of the people I meet in the Meetup group.  I asked another person what they were distributing and I was handed a 9/11 Truth dollar with a creepy looking George Bush on it and a page with *pieces* of a Chuck Baldwin article copied on a page that made it look like a serial killer put it together.  If this kind of off the message crap is getting distributed, it is no wonder we are losing.  Unfortunately, it seems these people are the most passionate and also the loudest.  PLEASE STICK TO THE MESSAGE FROM RON PAUL.  LEAVE YOUR PERSONAL AGENDAS AT HOME.

Okay, I got it all off my chest now.

----------


## 2orb

Dr. Paul is an extremely intelligent person with the answers to the problems our nation faces.  Unfortunately, the general population doesnt have the patience to absorb the discussions as you present them.  He needs to present the problem and offer the solution in one sentence. 

Look at the demographics and target the campaign to the most likely converts.

Dr. Paul needs to use the word "I" instead of we.  The message IS the reason he has seen success, but HE is the champion of the cause.  "When I am President..."  

*Ask for the sale:*  At the end of each engagement Dr. Paul needs to ask those in attendance to vote for him - and to take someone else with them to vote for him.

----------


## Shink

As much commitment as Ron shows by doing the amazing things he does on a constant basis, we need to see more in this way:  FORGET ABOUT CONGRESS FOR NOW.  I could understand him going sometimes....say on extremely important votes, but look at all the other campaigns--McCain, Clinton, Obama--all in Congress, all focusing their attention on campaigning.  I KNOW Ron doesn't 'want' to be President very badly--but he needs to start acting like it.

Also:  INVOLVE CAROL!  She would be so helpful if she was going to/setting up meetings/speeches/events mostly geared toward GAINING THE FEMALE DEMOGRAPHIC.

----------


## therealjjj77

Here is the important thing.  Coordinate, Coordinate, Coordinate!!!

If you're going to have a rally somewhere, ADVERTISE FOR IT!!!!

Get out of the old mold of commercials and use something that will attract the masses of young people that are crowding around Obama.  Address their emotions and their concerns like Raegan did.  Then at the rally, have tables that tell them how they can help.  It's not working with the old republicans so let's break the mold and attract who this campaign has always attracted... Young people, disaffected Republicans, the independents and the Democrats!  Most the people who are working so hard for Ron Paul have NEVER BEEN INVOLVED IN POLITICS!!!!  So quit running a campaign to attract the current GOP party and instead run a campaign that brings in every one else.  We have the enthusiasm and the energy and we can take Ron Paul to the White House so get the message to that audience and get them to the rallies.  Hold 5-6 rallies a day all planned in conjunction with the radio and TV advertising so that each area knows he will be in town.  

One more time, QUIT THE OLD POLITICAL WAY!!!   Most people tune it out and the old republicans your only getting about 5-8% of with that method.  Use new methods that make people not feel like it's politics so that they will get involved and participate.

----------


## colin1

> Here is the important thing.  Coordinate, Coordinate, Coordinate!!!
> 
> If you're going to have a rally somewhere, ADVERTISE FOR IT!!!!
> 
> Get out of the old mold of commercials and use something that will attract the masses of young people that are crowding around Obama.  Address their emotions and their concerns like Raegan did.  Then at the rally, have tables that tell them how they can help.  It's not working with the old republicans so let's break the mold and attract who this campaign has always attracted... Young people, disaffected Republicans, the independents and the Democrats!  Most the people who are working so hard for Ron Paul have NEVER BEEN INVOLVED IN POLITICS!!!!  So quit running a campaign to attract the current GOP party and instead run a campaign that brings in every one else.  We have the enthusiasm and the energy and we can take Ron Paul to the White House so get the message to that audience and get them to the rallies.  Hold 5-6 rallies a day all planned in conjunction with the radio and TV advertising so that each area knows he will be in town.  
> 
> One more time, QUIT THE OLD POLITICAL WAY!!!   Most people tune it out and the old republicans your only getting about 5-8% of with that method.  Use new methods that make people not feel like it's politics so that they will get involved and participate.


I wish it were that easy, but it's not.  The fact is, the youth and disenfranchised voters we hoped to get haven't materialized.  My home state has a closed primary, which means we have to go after undecided Republican voters.  It's a shame really, because many non-Republicans I talk to might have voted for Ron Paul in an open primary, but to get them to register Republican to do it?  No way.

----------


## Matt Collins

> This thread needs to be deleted.


Why? Constructive criticism is healthy.

----------


## Matt Collins

ALCON:

My parents are workers for the Seminole County Election Commission in Florida. Today was the first day of early voting and the person in charge of one of the specific locations said that 150 people voted there today _BUT NOT ONE PERSON WAS HOLDING A SIGN OR HANDING OUT LITERATURE_!!!!




_THIS IS PROBLEMATIC:_


-=Here in Nashville our phone polling has told us that the _majority of Republican supervoters are still undecided_.=- 



This means that *HAVING A LARGE NUMBER OF RON PAUL SUPPORTERS AT THE POLLS CAN GREATLY INFLUENCE THE ELECTION.* If the average undecided voter drives up to a poll and sees no one but Ron Paul supporters standing around it might be enough to swing their vote.




*
THIS IS CRITICAL!!!*




.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Bradley has this been sent yet?


No.  "Freelance" has been following the thread and (thankfully) been making the summaries.  I do know that many official campaign staffers have been following the thread (which has made me both very popular and very unpopular at HQ in Arlington, depending on the person).

----------


## me3

Better to be nefarious (in this case) than gratiutous Bradley.

----------


## rexsolomon

A Ron Paul ad suggestion - something along these lines:

If you meet anyone who says, "I want to vote for Ron Paul but I won't because he can't win" - tell him or her:

*"That was EXACTLY the line of thinking that got us into this mess. That's exactly how George Bush came to power. Are you happy now? I'm asking you not to make the same mistake again!"*

Vote for Dr. Paul!

----------


## angrydragon

Hire Richard A. Viguerie for fund raising.

Viguerie claims to have raised billions of dollars for conservative causes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Viguerie

And it looks like he's helping Dr. Paul by creating ultimateronpaul.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?p=966162

----------


## constituent

# whatever)  "fundamental"

----------


## RoamZero

Ron Paul, in his advertising, needs to start targeting Baby Boomers. The best way to do this, in my opinion, is to send a message on what might happen if he isn't elected. He needs to drive in the notion of a potential recession, a potential draft, Social Security collapsing, and that the Republicans will lose in November without his base of supporters. He also needs to use softer terms on his more controversial positions, "armed neutrality", "getting government out of people's lives", "more personal freedoms", etc.

----------


## Ron LOL

I smirked, but I actually like "armed neutrality."

----------


## Ex Post Facto

Here are a couple of low cost ideas to spread the word a little further and more creatively.

Radio Ads instead of TV Ads - Tivo killed the TV addTry circulation CD's or DVD's with the revolution messageMovie theater spots before major film releasesSporting event advertisments

----------


## Bigfish31379

hire an add firm or get the grassroots to do them, your adds need to stand out from the pack at a time when people do not pay attention to them because they all look the same. just my 2 cents

ps also get ron on howard it will be huge and free

----------


## kipload

Can we focus on the economy? It will decide this race if we steer it in that direction. The race in South Carolina is between three candidates: Huckabee, Thompson, McCain, and either Paul/Romney will pull up 4th.

We should be targeting Romney on the economy now.

He has the most delegates, and we've got to have plans for a brokered convention. He is also a prime contender in Nevada. We have to show well in Nevada. Run some critical ads! Social issue ads can go personal. Economic ads need to be based on facts, and we definately win the argument there. Hit him hard in Nevada on economics, and the "Tax Free Tips Act". Compare and contrast.

Then we can play for 3rd in SC, and come out 4th over Romney by talking economics tied to health-care tied to a little truth about Roe v. Wade.

----------


## rexsolomon

The MI primaries are over.
There is palpable air of surrender in these forums.

*Bradley in DC, best get those suggestions to Dr. Paul himself - NOW.*
Without a win to encourage future donors, moneybombs will be a thing of the past. 

Sadly, I still believe that this can be won.
It is however terrible to see Dr. Paul supporters become disenchanted.

There were thousands logged in the forums to check on Iowa and NH.
For Michigan? A few hundred. 

*Tell Dr. Paul to look for his 'commandos' - the 20% of his supporters that can generate 80% of the votes.*

It is almost too late. There still is a chance, but Dr. Paul himself has to step in. 

Contact me directly at rexsolomon@comcast.net if you believe I can help you with something. The RPForums is getting a bit too depressing right now to hang around in. 

Good luck to all.

----------


## james1844

Implement a 24 hour turnaround policy for all piece of email and telephone calls received.

----------


## angrydragon

The percentage of votes keeps going down by 2%, the campaign definitely needs to do something stat!

10% in Iowa
8% in NH...
6% in MI?

----------


## fez2008

I am reposting this from another thread (about what he needs to say in the next debate)...



> I think he needs to just demand an answer to the statement he always brings up. Think about how many times he closes with " besides we can't afford it"
> 
> He NEEDS to ask a blanket question to all the candidate : how are you going to lower taxes, balance the budget, begin paying off the national debt, pay for entitlements & baby boomer problem, and PAY FOR THE WAR?
> 
> They will most likely say we will cut taxes to stimulate the economy and cut spending. 
> 
> It's his response here that he can TROUNCE anyone. He initially should point out this is the same message for the past decade.
> Cite David Walker in stats about how much in BILLIONS we need to save. I believe we would need to DOUBLE our economy for 20 straight or raise taxes by 108 %. ( more than you make)
> 
> Then the killer is to make it VERY SIMPLE: state we have to cut X amount of money if you want to save our country. I propose saving this money by letting the world solve some of their own problems so we can solve our own. Since I'm the only candidate that is willing to do this what programs here at home are you going to cut in order to save ___ billion dollars? Is it welfare, social security, or Medicare?


If he is armed with the exact numbers, and ask the others point blank 'this is my paln how does your plan work?' it will be very impressive for all the undecideds and decideds.
If they dont let him into the next debate in florida, issue a press release with these facts.

----------


## therealjjj77

> I wish it were that easy, but it's not.  The fact is, the youth and disenfranchised voters we hoped to get haven't materialized.  My home state has a closed primary, which means we have to go after undecided Republican voters.  It's a shame really, because many non-Republicans I talk to might have voted for Ron Paul in an open primary, but to get them to register Republican to do it?  No way.


What I had stated is why we haven't.  The commercials need to address problems from the voters perspective.  They need to be simple.  And they need to stay away from looking political.  The campaign itinerary should be planned out at least 6 weeks in advance so that the commercials can be localized to say when Ron Paul is coming to town, this way people know about it to have a chance to meet him.  

Here is another problem I have, opening up a rally with, "Who here wants to abolish the federal reserve?"

Though this may be one of the solutions to one of our countries greatest problems, MOST PEOPLE DON'T KNOW WHAT PROBLEM IT IS ADDRESSING IF ANY!  It makes the campaign look kookish.  

The best approach would be to talk about problems that affect their every day life and problems that they are concerned about and addressing those problems with explanations why the federal reserve(FDA, Dept. of Education, etc) needs to be eliminated or whatever the course of action may be.  Here is something more people can relate with:

"Have you ever noticed how prices keep rising way faster then your pay?"

See, that is something people can relate with.  Now you've got their interest.

Then state facts that prove the problem that everyone has just related on.  Then explain the source of the problem and present your solution.  

More examples:

"Who here has noticed that the price of college keeps climbing faster then every other service and good in society?"

"Who here has noticed just how fast the cost of medical care is rising?  Even with the rising costs, who here would say our medical system in the U.S. is broken?"

"Who else here is sick and tired of U.S. jobs going overseas?"

Ronald Raegan did an excellent job of identifying the problems.  You cannot talk about a solution until you've identified the problem in their mindset.  

Unless they have read up on the federal reserve and it's history, which few people have, no one is going to relate the federal reserve to rising inflation.  Unless they have read up on NAFTA, no one is going to connect getting rid of NAFTA with stopping this trend of sending jobs overseas.  

So if I say I'm going to get rid of NAFTA and the WTO, that doesn't address THEIR problem(in their perception).  I need to address the problem and relate with them FIRST.  Then I can go on with the solution.

----------


## jazzola

Hello, I was on the phone banks for weeks at NH-HQ and canvassed, signed and poll checked, too. Having seen the campaign from the inside I wanted to offer my ideas on how RP can win this election.

BIG observation:  the TV and radio ads are bland and are in the mold of the competition.  Yes, RP is a good doctor, father, Air Force surgeon, legislator, but these ads do not DIFFERENTIATE him from the others.

The Texas strategy of placing enough feel good TV/radio ads and picking up votes from phone banking is a safe strategy for someone who is well known, as in the 14th Texas district.  This strategy didn't work in NH because RP isn't well-known here.  Why vote for a newcomer who, from TV ads, appears to be just like an established feel-good candidate?

The debates are positive because RP brings out a sharply contrasted message on several issues.  Because he isn't threatening to the frontrunners, they choose to ignore and marginalize him and not to engage him on substantive issues.   *IF RP WERE MORE POPULAR, THEY WOULD HAVE TO ENGAGE HIM, AND THAT WOULD JUST DRAW THEM ON TO RP'S TURF, INTO A FIGHT THEY CAN ONLY LOSE.*

*What RP needs to do is STAND APART, TO SHARPLY CONTRAST HIS MESSAGE WITH THE COMPETITION, AS THE DEBATES AND PROTESTS DEMONSTRATE.* 

Here are my suggestions:

*MAKE TV ADS THAT DIFFERENTIATE AND CONTRAST RP'S MESSAGE WITH HIS COMPETITION.  MAKE THEM BOLD AND CONTROVERSIAL.  RP'S MESSAGE HAS TREMENDOUS FIREPOWER BUT THIS IS NOT BEING HEARD BY THE MASSES.*

*IF RP ACHIEVES THIS, AND THIS STIRS UP CONTROVERSY AND ATTENTION, AS THE DEBATES AND PROTESTS DO, THEN INCREASED MEDIA COVERAGE WILL FOLLOW.*

What follows is only an outline for a TV Commercial, and you must use your imagination:

Opening Scene:

Paul Revere at early dawn, in a tri-cornered hat, frantically riding a horse down a dirt road in a New England town complete with white steeple church.  It is relatively dark:

Strong hoofbeats:  bud-a-dum, bud-a-dum, bud-a-dum, bud-a-dum.

Paul Revere, shouting:   "The Politicians are Coming!  The Politicians are Coming!"

Old man, looking like Ebenezer Scrooge in a nightgown and long pointed cap, holding a candle, walks out the door, squinting through wire-frame glasses, mouth agape.

Paul Revere, shouting:  "Big Government is HERE!  It has us SURROUNDED!"

More and more people stream out of their houses, looking interested, beginning to cheer...

Next scene shows the horizon, where the sun is poking up, rays streaming outward...  Simultaneously, stirring music commences, lots of fifes and horns, faint drums...

Paul Revere, shouting:  "Take Back LIBERTY!  RON PAUL IS HERE!! "

By now, people have lined the street, shouting and cheering.  Music hits a crescendo with a blare of trumpets and a rolling fife salute.

Scene segues into a large liberty bell (cracked of course), peeling away slowly:

Dong.........dong..........dong.........dong.

On the bottom, Paul Revere on horse in miniature rides from left to right, hoofbeat still audible but at lower volume.  Horse and rider are still galloping while the image becomes stationary when it reaches the right margin, then "Ron Paul for President 2008" appears below the bell.

This commercial has many of the attributes RP needs to win.  It presents several well-known yet subliminal messages and can be aired in a 30 second slot.  It is powerful, bold, and energetic and it is NOTHING like what the other candidates can offer or hijack for their own purposes.  It differentiates RP from the rest.

To wit, observe how powerful these messages are:

a)  This is a second revolution.
b)  Big government and the politicians are the problem.
c)  People are waking up to a new dawn.
d)  This message is popular and stirs patriotism when heard, and the movement is growing.
e)  RP is the only hope for our future.

The Liberty Bell tolling away suggests another effective cue:  "Are You Listening?"

TV commercials today fail to forcefully bring out RP's radical ideas regarding big government and liberty.  They are just like the rest.

Here's another commercial that I believe will give RP an advantage.  It is relatively easy to produce.  Just have RP talk to the American people for a 30 second spot.  He can be engaging and friendly, in contrast to the debates, which show him as aloof and scolding.  He needs to charm people, and not to distance himself.  Have him mention, for instance, what RP told me the night of the NH election:

"Other candidates talk about change, but what they are really talking about is a change in management style.  I offer real change, eliminating the IRS, Federal Reserve, and the War."

Statements like this set him apart and show that he cares.

Another improvement I would suggest is to use a different slogan.  "Hope for America" is accurate, but it is bland and lacks any characteristics that would distinguish RP from the competition.  I suggest substituting "Take Back Liberty" or something similar, as it is difficult for others to misappropriate as they have several of RP's themes thus far in the campaign.

With peace and liberty,

Jim Azzola
(800)604-1256

----------


## frasu

so many great suggestions... ANY FEEDBACK

did anybody present what we have so far in this thread?

----------


## jazzola

Hello, I was on the phone banks for weeks at NH-HQ and canvassed, signed and poll checked, too. Having seen the campaign from the inside I wanted to offer my ideas on how RP can win this election.

BIG observation: the TV and radio ads are bland and are in the mold of the competition. Yes, RP is a good doctor, father, Air Force surgeon, legislator, but these ads do not DIFFERENTIATE him from the others.

The Texas strategy of placing enough feel good TV/radio ads and picking up votes from phone banking is a safe strategy for someone who is well known, as in the 14th Texas district. This strategy didn't work in NH because RP isn't well-known here. Why vote for a newcomer who, from TV ads, appears to be just like an established feel-good candidate?

The debates are positive because RP brings out a sharply contrasted message on several issues. Because he isn't threatening to the frontrunners, they choose to ignore and marginalize him and not to engage him on substantive issues. *IF RP WERE MORE POPULAR, THEY WOULD HAVE TO ENGAGE HIM, AND THAT WOULD JUST DRAW THEM ON TO RP'S TURF, INTO A FIGHT THEY CAN ONLY LOSE.*

*What RP needs to do is STAND APART, TO SHARPLY CONTRAST HIS MESSAGE WITH THE COMPETITION, AS THE DEBATES AND PROTESTS DEMONSTRATE.*

Here are my suggestions:

*MAKE TV ADS THAT DIFFERENTIATE AND CONTRAST RP'S MESSAGE WITH HIS COMPETITION. MAKE THEM BOLD AND CONTROVERSIAL. RP'S MESSAGE HAS TREMENDOUS FIREPOWER BUT THIS IS NOT BEING HEARD BY THE MASSES.*

*IF RP ACHIEVES THIS, AND THIS STIRS UP CONTROVERSY AND ATTENTION, AS THE DEBATES AND PROTESTS DO, THEN INCREASED MEDIA COVERAGE WILL FOLLOW.*

What follows is only an outline for a TV Commercial, and you must use your imagination:

Opening Scene:

Paul Revere at early dawn, in a tri-cornered hat, frantically riding a horse down a dirt road in a New England town complete with white steeple church. It is relatively dark:

Strong hoofbeats: bud-a-dum, bud-a-dum, bud-a-dum, bud-a-dum.

Paul Revere, shouting: "The Politicians are Coming! The Politicians are Coming!"

Old man, looking like Ebenezer Scrooge in a nightgown and long pointed cap, holding a candle, walks out the door, squinting through wire-frame glasses, mouth agape.

Paul Revere, shouting: "Big Government is HERE! It has us SURROUNDED!"

More and more people stream out of their houses, looking interested, beginning to cheer...

Next scene shows the horizon, where the sun is poking up, rays streaming outward... Simultaneously, stirring music commences, lots of fifes and horns, faint drums...

Paul Revere, shouting: "Take Back LIBERTY! RON PAUL IS HERE!! "

By now, people have lined the street, shouting and cheering. Music hits a crescendo with a blare of trumpets and a rolling fife salute.

Scene segues into a large liberty bell (cracked of course), peeling away slowly:

Dong.........dong..........dong.........dong.

On the bottom, Paul Revere on horse in miniature rides from left to right, hoofbeat still audible but at lower volume. Horse and rider are still galloping while the image becomes stationary when it reaches the right margin, then "Ron Paul for President 2008" appears below the bell.

This commercial has many of the attributes RP needs to win. It presents several well-known yet subliminal messages and can be aired in a 30 second slot. It is powerful, bold, and energetic and it is NOTHING like what the other candidates can offer or hijack for their own purposes. It differentiates RP from the rest.

To wit, observe how powerful these messages are:

a) This is a second revolution.
b) Big government and the politicians are the problem.
c) People are waking up to a new dawn.
d) This message is popular and stirs patriotism when heard, and the movement is growing.
e) RP is the only hope for our future.

The Liberty Bell tolling away suggests another effective cue: "Are You Listening?"

TV commercials today fail to forcefully bring out RP's radical ideas regarding big government and liberty. They are just like the rest.

Here's another commercial that I believe will give RP an advantage. It is relatively easy to produce. Just have RP talk to the American people for a 30 second spot. He can be engaging and friendly, in contrast to the debates, which show him as aloof and scolding. He needs to charm people, and not to distance himself. Have him mention, for instance, what RP told me the night of the NH election:

"Other candidates talk about change, but what they are really talking about is a change in management style. I offer real change, eliminating the IRS, Federal Reserve, and the War."

Statements like this set him apart and show that he cares.

Another improvement I would suggest is to use a different slogan. "Hope for America" is accurate, but it is bland and lacks any characteristics that would distinguish RP from the competition. I suggest substituting "Take Back Liberty" or something similar, as it is difficult for others to misappropriate as they have several of RP's themes thus far in the campaign.

With peace and liberty,

Jim Azzola
(800)604-1256

----------


## Nicketas

....

----------


## angrydragon

Reach out to the 50+ years of age old voters.

----------


## dianeh

> What I had stated is why we haven't.  The commercials need to address problems from the voters perspective.  They need to be simple.  And they need to stay away from looking political.  The campaign itinerary should be planned out at least 6 weeks in advance so that the commercials can be localized to say when Ron Paul is coming to town, this way people know about it to have a chance to meet him.  
> 
> Here is another problem I have, opening up a rally with, "Who here wants to abolish the federal reserve?"
> 
> Though this may be one of the solutions to one of our countries greatest problems, MOST PEOPLE DON'T KNOW WHAT PROBLEM IT IS ADDRESSING IF ANY!  It makes the campaign look kookish.  
> 
> The best approach would be to talk about problems that affect their every day life and problems that they are concerned about and addressing those problems with explanations why the federal reserve(FDA, Dept. of Education, etc) needs to be eliminated or whatever the course of action may be.  Here is something more people can relate with:
> 
> "Have you ever noticed how prices keep rising way faster then your pay?"
> ...


People respond to quick 'sound bites' in advertising, and to simple, easy-to-relate-to concepts.  How many of the average voters even know the ramifications of getting out of NAFTA, ditching the Federal Reserve, etc?  NOT EVEN a few of them!

If he can't get their attention and reach them quickly and easily, they aren't going to vote for him.  

Doesn't anybody at campaign HQ realize this???  Sometimes Ron Paul speaks as though he is addressing his fellow House members (who do know what he is talking about, even if they don't agree with it)  The general public doesn't tune in to this.  Not saying they aren't capable of understanding with enough explanation, but he'll never get the chance to do that.  So *DUMB IT DOWN* in order to win!

----------


## Kenz

I think this ad might be what we've been looking for:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eHLXMwWZSfU

----------


## weary

My one constructive suggestion:

Remove the Evangelical Christians from leadership positions.  They destroyed the campain in Iowa.   If you can't remove them, at least get them to shut up about God & abortion.  How long can they go on & on about this?

EVERY SINGLE RON PAUL TV AD IN IOWA harped about God and/or abortion.   And so Iowans took off running the other way. 

weary

----------


## jazzola

The above two posts are good.

RP needs to drop any allusions to "Austrian" anything and stick to mentioning "free markets."

He needs to talk about the positive message of Liberty being the opposite of BIG Government.

He needs to tell his audience that he is "the only true candidate of change.  The competition talks about change but what they are offering is a change of management style.  I will get rid of the IRS and the FED, and stop the war."

He needs to appear less confrontational.

----------


## GHoeberX

There's two things which need to be done:

1) Make sure that Ron Paul is the one who is most aware of the current problems in the economy. This must be pushed in commercials etc. so every time people read news about an economy in decline, they will think about Ron Paul.

2) As a second objective, Ron Paul must repeat another 10 times that John McCain wants to stay in Iraq for 100 years and that he is the biggest pro-war candidate in American History. All these anti-war votes are currently going to McCain and that's absolutely unbelievable!

----------


## dan barry

I made a big sign that says "RON PAUL, OBVIOUSLY".

I'm gonna make some shirts that say "Ron Paul...Obviously" as well.

Is this a good idea?, or is it too conceited.  I feel we need to show some confidence, and slap passerbys with some chutzpah.

----------


## thegr8drronpaul

I have to post this once again.  TV commercials need to just have Ron talking to the camera.  This is how he wins people over.  Nice, slow talk by Paul, *not by a narrator*.  The narrator makes Paul look no different from the rest.  The generic voice is so boring that even a die-hard supporter would want to turn the channel.  

I am in AZ and am watching Obama ads on health care all throughout the day.  It's effective because he is talking to the camera and connecting with the people.  We *NEED* that from you, Dr. Paul.  I think that this is first and foremost the key factor.

----------


## phoenixrising

OK...i haven't been here for a bit due to meetups....thought i'd catchup on e/m's & now when i link to this post--i can't find it!! ...the bizarre part is..why can't i find ANYONE's comments???????? i would have thought this went viral...so now i'm looking for validity.

was this deleted...if not...is it for real??

===============

Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
*Billionaire To Back Paul - Everything Changes

Open Letter To Fellow Ron Paul Patriots:

This information was being held back for the right moment. We now believe that moment's time has come. The intention of those controlling the hearts and minds of a large portion of the American People by blatant manipulation of the international media outlets was clear months ago. Recently the obvious nature of this manipulation has become so blatant that the time to act is upon us. What was obvious to a supporter now has reached the point that even non-supporter will be able to notice the intentional manipulation and see through the smoke and mirrors.

The purpose of this information is in no way intended to change anything you are currently doing to support Ron Paul. The grassroots efforts have been tremendous and instrumental in getting Ron Paul to the level of support he currently enjoys. By all means continue to do what you have been doing. Continue donating to the campaign and by all means continue your support on the street by passing the word about Ron Paul, the next President of the United States. Don't forget the next big donation date just around the corner January 21, the birthday of Dr. Martin Luther King.

For over 3 months a very wealthy libertarian minded individual has been lurking among you on numerous Ron Paul websites. He has been carefully watching the media, the various state GOP organizations, the National GOP, the grassroots efforts and the various candidate forums. He has come to one conclusion; the people behind the scenes, the ones that really have the most to lose are doing everything possible to derail the Ron Paul movement and campaign. People that were compromised inside of various organizations some time ago have collected and provided a plethora of evidence and documentation to provide a clear connection between numerous candidates' staff and media personnel to harm Ron Paul. There are memos clearly stating Òofficial editorial opinionÓ inside these organizations in collusion with interested parties that violate numerous laws and certainly ethics issues. Teams of individuals have been hired by candidates to write disinformation about Ron Paul on forums, inclu!
 ding here, to manipulate polls and to post on the social networking sites. Furthermore even one media outlet has also dedicated individuals to deal with the grassroots postings online. The rabbit hole runs deep and when you see some of the people involved you will be amazed. As a matter of fact one person is in a position of trust that will be so embarrassed they will most likely resign from their job.

All things considered some actions have been taken. The individual involved in promoting what I am about to describe is no friend of the government and has no political ties. In fact he despises the IRS to whom he has paid tens of millions of dollars for many years. He has been involved in broadcasting in the past and knows the business quite well. He therefore decided months ago to prepare for the possible contingency that he would need to step forward and provide direct public support of the one person he feels can make a much needed difference in our country and the world, Ron Paul. That time has come.

A little over a two months ago we began production of a mini-series called "Ron Paul - The Peoples President". Part One covers everything about Ron Paul from his introduction to politics to his voting record over the years. It documents his struggle against the entrenched elite and how these individuals have duped the American people for many decades. It shows the clear bias against Ron Paul and how he has many times stood alone in the interest of the American public only to be ignored in Congress. Part Two discusses 8 major issues of utmost importance to the American People to include Healthcare, taxes, constitutional values, monetary policy, the Federal Reserve System, a sound foreign policy, loss of liberties, the war on terrorism, real social security reform; it is all covered. Part Three which is now in it final days of post production explains how the various policies by which Dr. Paul stands could be implemented and how they would benefit the American People. Each par!
 t is one hour in length and is designed to run commercial free. In addition 3 different commercial trailers have been produced to advertise in advance the "mini series" to bring the maximum number of viewers to the program. The 3 one minute production trailers are "The war in Iraq, Oil and Corporate Profiteering", "The Personal Income Tax & Social Security - Real Answers" and last "The American Healthcare Crisis, a Real Solution."

This production has been quietly ongoing, in a privately owned production studio for months. The production quality is everything you would expect from a Hollywood production house. To give you an example the host speaks on a set every bit as nice as the production set used by Wolf BlitzerÕs Situation room, well actually nicer. I am also pleased to announce that the host is a well known actor.

The exclusion by Fox News in the forum days before the New Hampshire primary was bad enough but the complete "blackout" to follow was the final straw. In the words of the individual behind this "It is time to roll. These people have awakened a sleeping giant and they will not know what hit them." Of course, he was referring to himself and the resources available to him to deliver the message on primetime television.

Why is this information being posted here and now? Because we know, from our inside contacts, this forum is very well watched. Actually this forum is called the "paulhive" internally to one of the media organizations. After reading this they will realize what I am typing is true and that they do in fact have a leak. Yes, gentlemen, you are soon to be exposed. So the first thing he feels this does is serve a warning to the media; you are on notice that your days of disinformation are numbered. Your corruption and illegal activities soon will be exposed. In addition there has been collaboration among the news organizations to universally drop coverage. Yes, there has been a formal agreement and policy has been passed down. This is also going to be exposed and individuals are going to be called out, by name. Secondly, he has noticed a little too much negativity building among the most important people, the grassroots. I have been asked to say this to you. "Rome was not built in!
  a day. Now is not the time to give up hope. Now is the time to double your efforts. This is far from over. You never know who lurks among you that are with you and your efforts."

So where do we go from here? That decision is going to be made in the next few days. It has not yet been determined when mini-series time will be purchased. It should be before the Super Tuesday states. A lot depends on the media, the GOP and a few other important television specific factors. This broadcast time is going to be very expensive and needs to be planned carefully.

The bottom line is that this will run and we will do everything possible to get the GOP nomination. If it is clear that the media and GOP will do everything possible to derail a GOP nomination then perhaps the only solution left will be to elect Ron Paul as an independent non-party President. Yes, we know Ron Paul has said that he will not run third party or independently but with the backing of a Billionaire running a 3 hour national broadcast mini-series, once if not twice perhaps even three times, to support the grassroots would be more than enough to make history by electing an Independent President. All it takes is for people to hear his message in clear understandable terms and not soundbites and the rest takes place naturally. We hope all this considered would motivate Dr. Paul to continue to carry the torch of liberty to November for all of us regardless of the GOP nomination. They can have him as a Republican President or an Independent; the choice is now theirs. On!
 e thing is absolutely certain, he will have a voice until November when he returns the White House to the people.

Keep your heads up and keep doing what you can. Donate money, donate your time and keep spreading the word about our next President, Dr. Ron Paul. Support is critical at this time. Just remember, you never know who lurks around you.

In closing, this account was created on a public computer for the express purpose of releasing this notice. No private messages will be read or responded to so please do not write any private responses asking for details. When the time is right this individual will step forward and make his identity known. For reasons including government harassment and media interference this individual must remain anonymous as he is well enough known for this to quickly make news. Distractions right now would not be productive.

In addition, please do not contact the Ron Paul Campaign about this as we have not contacted them and they are learning about this at the same time as you. They do not have any information nor will they until we are ready. We will have a press office open at the time we make an official release in the coming future to answer any questions.

Keep up the great work patriots our country is once again soon to be ours!*
***************

----------


## jrich4rpaul

My criticism:

Do more Q&As with voters.

Thanks

----------


## davidfarrar

So Bloomberg has finally decided to be the VP?

----------


## Sesshomaru

Bradley, any word on changes yet? Or is Paul still bunkering down with this info?

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Bradley, any word on changes yet? Or is Paul still bunkering down with this info?


Any word?  More like every word.  Pick almost any imaginable rumor, and I've heard it.  

I wrote one staffer congratulating him (based on the rumors) that he was both simultaneously fired and taking over the entire campaign; he replied he's "multi-tasking."

----------


## VicVixvi

Hire an expert at media promotion who has a long history of working effectively with the media.

I constantly hear "We would like to interview Dr. Paul on our radio/tv/whatever but we can't get the campaign to respond".

WHAT?  HOW CAN THIS BE????

I offer as examples the fact that Glenn Beck had to do a YouTube video to RP supporters begging Dr. Paul to come on his show after multiple attempts to schedule him were thwarted.

Another example is this recent thread at RPF:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=92409

THIS HAS GOT TO STOP -- YOU HAVE MSM STATIONS WILLING TO *GIVE DR. PAUL FREE AIRTIME* only to be thwarted by the campaign!

----------


## vauge

My criticism:

"When I am President" 

Dr Paul please use that phrase every time you speak. Every time!

i.e. _When I am President I will cut spending._ 

Talk like *you* believe it. 
People are hearing your message and soaking it in.

However,  for the sell - they need to hear you *be* the message.

----------


## Derek Johnson

1. State clearly how Ron's non-intervention is a better long term strategy against "the war on terror"
2. Take many media opportunities to get the message out: Radio Shows etc.
3. Spend the money on advertisements that highlight the economic superiority of Ron's platform.

----------


## jmdrake

I recently got beat up on the "racism" question.  I deflected it as best as possible by saying "Ron Paul didn't write that, wasn't monitoring the newsletter, repudiated the contents and dealt with the person responsible."  It seemed to work.  I forgot to mention that Alex Jones got the head of the Austin NAACP on his show to point out Ron Paul is not a racist.  (Thanks AJ!)  I'm still a little worried though.  Tim Russert beat us up on the slavery question as well as the civil rights act.  Ron Paul needs to point out the following:

A) In his speech "Sorry Mr. Franklin, we're all democrats now" Ron Paul pointed out that slavery was a "mistake" and one of the causes of the civil war.
B) In 1861 president Lincoln tried (and failed) to broker a compensated emancipation deal with the states that did not secede so this is not a "kooky idea".
C) Ron Paul's problem with the civil rights act is its extension of the idea of interstate commerce.  He hinted at this on Meet the press but was not explicit.  (I understood what he meant by "You can't smoke a cigar in your own restaurant" but I think the average viewer might have thought "What does cigar smoking have to do with desegregation?")
D) Point out the things he *liked* about the civil rights movement.  The voting rights act?  Brown versus board of education?  He's expressed admiration for MLK and Rosa Parks.  So there's got to be SOMETHING concrete that he likes.
E) Recruit some more conservative African Americans and give them a prominent role in the campaign.  People like Walter Williams that Ron Paul mentioned as a good candidate for VP.  Why hasn't he been tapped as a spokesperson?  What about Tony Brown who once joined the republican party but then left in disgust?  James Merideth, the African American who single handedly marched across Mississippi to desegregate the college system there, but who has also rejected collectivism in all its forms?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Meredith
F) Never *ever ever* miss an appearance on a talk show again!  Have a back up if need be.  Have SEVERAL backups if need be.  If not Ron Paul or Rand Paul then Jesse Benton or even Trevor Lynmon.  Ron Paul was supposed to be on the Warren Ballentine show a week ago but had to cancel at the last minute.  (Warren is a major African American talk show host on the same station as Al Sharpton.)  Warren spent the next twenty minutes TRASHING Dr. Paul and actively encouraging his listeners to do the same.  Thankfully Rand  Paul eventually called in and saved the day.  

I know the media is focusing on the "racist newsletter" crap but trust me, Paul's enemy's are holding Tim Russert's questions in reserve as a trump card.

*RECRUIT JAMES MERIDETH!  RECRUIT JAMES MERIDETH!*

Regards,

John M. Drake

----------


## Carole

Those funds are not dispersed until March or April for the National campaign, not primaries, if I understand correctly. Also it does not matter if you do the little check box on your tax return. It still happens regardless.

----------


## Carole

This is a small suggestion with respect to women and economy.

Women are not showing support for Dr. Paul in nearly enough numbers. Yet women do most of the family shopping. In general speaking of economics (Austrian) goes over their heads.

Try using close to home stategies. Ask Carol Paul and daughters for help here. As a woman, I DO get what Dr. Paul is saying, but he could reach more women directly by speaking DIRECTLY to them. 

What are you paying for apples, milk, meat, etc. compared to a year ago? Clothing and shoes for your sons and daughters? Household products? School supplies? 

Maybe show an ad with a woman with her shopping list trying to decide between new clothes or better quality food, then (thinking out loud) having to choose food , even having to choose the cheapest brand. 

Or show a  Mom making peanut butter sandwiches for school lunches. Show that times are getting tough for many of us. Speak of how Americans should not have to deprive their sons and daughters of the things they require while government mindlessly spends us into debt daily.

Show an ad of women constantly turning off lights, radios, televisions, turning down the thermostat to conserve money- that kind of thing. Then briefly explain this is how inflation hurts. Of course, it also shows energy conservation incidentally.

I would like to see neighbors-a black woman, a white woman, a Muslim woman, a white woman-possibly all sharing with one another over lunch at their job or other activity how they are having to cut back on spending. This shows that people are feeling the pinch and easy to relate then how government must cut back also and stop stealing people's money. It also touches lightly on race and ethnicity issue.

Anything he can say to personalize this message in a simple way focusing on women who spend the money on nearly all food and clothing for their families. 

Some ad person here online should be better able to come up with a real ad that can express the message even better.

----------


## Rhys

Market a message, not a speech. Ron Paul has a total solution but I hear him talking about individual points. I know he's happy to get monetary policy out there, but at a certain point he also needs to be less specific more like the Reagen video on the Daily Dose or like the YouTube Ron Paul that I know and love from videos like Stop Dreaming and Hope and Don't Tread on Me.

He also needs to play the game. Huck is less like Ron Paul but is winning more votes based on a pseudo-paul message which is packaged. It goes back to what i started with, market a message, not a speech.

Also, stop trying to micro-flank the right on Gun Rights and Abbortion. It's not working. People need to know Ron Paul isn't 'out-there' and trying to out-flank the Right isn't how. The message needs to be the "total solution" not the little things that go with it.

Perfect Exapmle: Cafferty, New Way http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFAEDom3j8M

"Not the old way, not the same way, but a *new* way... for someone to show them the way." -Jack Cafferty

----------


## EastWindRain

Here is some constructive criticism. 

http://www.conspiracypenpal.com/rant...ution32-24.mp3

----------


## jrich4rpaul

Ron Paul needs to be more sound byte friendly.

----------


## macfly

one thing i have noticed that does make a HUGE difference is delivery style. when ron speaks he speaks like a professor..he speaks truth but it comes out as dry and non specifically directed. people like a personal touch. they like to have things put in ways that make them think of things they relate to. 
 a simple fix is to have him ask questions. why was bill clinton so good? he would look at one person and say ' tell me this...how is YOUR household dealing with this economy?....'
asking questions, even rehtorically, can be much more appealing than being lectured to. its the difference between a message and a Messenger. people want to relate to the man as WELL as the message. ron paul has the Grandfather image already baked in..he can use this to his advantage. 
one time i really sat up and took notice was in the last debate where he answered the question about electability. he looked at the questioner and asked directly 'are you saying that people wont vote for me because....' this was a HUGE change. it makes him appear more powerful and in control. all too often he lets people who ask demeaning questions get off the hook by just smiling and being 'polite'. you need to attack the attacker. unfortunately, that is what works in campaigning. he did this in that debate question and it really made him look like he was in control. 
these are simple hints but often they can change the dynamic in subtle ways that draw people in.

----------


## rollingpig

seems there are alot of people agree with me.  DR.P needs to work on the delivering of his message.  use easy words but strong statements! statements that will grab attention and wake up people's brain!

----------


## nodope0695

Hire a top notch marketing and PR firm.

----------


## Technics2000

Please stream more live Ron Paul events at http://www.ronpaul2008.com/snippets/120/mogulus/

With all the online support and msm blackout, I would've thought this would have been done long ago.

----------


## fmontez

Change the *To Win*  total on the Ron Paul site to 23 Million, nice to have the goal in sight.

Have a professional, written response to the Newsletters scandal, complete with name(s) of writers involved in the incident, released to MSM.

----------


## wowabunga

Jessie Ventura for VP... Announce it right before Super Tuesday

----------


## angrydragon

Oh, I see this happen a lot, don't be in a rush to leave after you're done with a speech or interview. Relax, chill, throw a peace sign or something and then walk off.

----------


## firebirdnation

Run some high quality ads explaining Ron Pauls positions on the war and illegal immigration ASAP.

----------


## parke

Organize a peace festival.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...83#post1014183

----------


## Bradley in DC

this thread got coverage

http://thirdpartywatch.com/2008/01/1...n-you-hear-me/

----------


## hillertexas

Have Ron Paul talk about how "Iraq = Vietnam".
And repeat.
And repeat.
...

----------


## Dave Pedersen

As Razmear has pointed out Ron needs to look people in the eye in his TV ads. This is absolutely necessary. Talk to the people directly, Dr. Paul. One on one.

----------


## Paul4Prez

A few new states to focus on for February 5th:

Massachusetts:  open primary, 43 delegates, allocated proportionately

Minnesota:  open caucus, 41 delegates, elected independent governor (Ventura)

Tennessee:  open primary, 55 delegates, allocated proportionately

These states will pay off, if invested in.  I also think Maine should receive a lot of attention prior to February 5th -- a caucus state, with a history of voting for independents (King)

----------


## rexsolomon

Just one last question: Did the official RP campaign receive the summary list yet, and if they had, are they planning to use it or not? It is mighty close to Super Tuesday.

----------


## jamsbt

TN is definitely in play now.  Fred is faulterinig, and as I drive around posting my Ron Paul for prez signs, i see nothing but Ron Paul signs in every county i've been in.  I've seen only a couple of fred '08 bumper stickers, no obama, no hillary, no rudy, nothing but ron!!

is there a chance of getting dr. paul into tn before 2/5?  I can guarentee a huge turn out at his nashville hq.  He needs to build on NV, the time is right, the monmentum is here.

----------


## quantumSoup

As Ron Paul rises - he becomes more of a threat.  Perhaps it would be prudent to get a body guard. He'll need the protection.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Hire a top notch marketing and PR firm.


We have been suggesting PR/MARKETING/SALES/ Professional firms/staffing  for MONTHS...

"ALEX... I would like to BUY "CAMPAIGN STRATEGIES" for $8 MILLION DOLLARS"




Co'mon RON PAUL... let the PROFESSIONALS run the CAMPAIGN, Operations, and Strategies, not Diligent Want-A-Be's

----------


## Black Dude

> 2 Ive heard numerous complaints about Brandonrude, hangs up on people, refuses to connect them when they are returning a phone call, etc.
> 3 Vision, Attacks, Tailored Messages 
> 1. Speak to your VISION of a smaller federal government. The virtue of SELF-RELIANCE, family, community, state and finally limited fed govt. Define the compassion of a CIVIL society. 
> 2. Re-assure those currently dependent on fed govt of your commitment to them. 
> 3. Specific attacks on policies of opposition. Huckabee's Fair tax = a sure path to a gigantic black market...McCain's 100 years = radicalizing all of Islam not just current terrorists...Il Duce Rudy and Patriot Act = more secret prisons, more torture, fewer civil liberties...BE SPECIFIC
> 4. Make ads that match the issues and focus group the people to review your ads in the region to see if you are even close to hitting the mark. FLOOD THESE TV ADS, radio ads, newspaper ads INTO THESE STATES.
> 5. get that woman of color from their youtube page in one of the commercials pronto. I mean PRONTO....


I disagree with the assumption that the FairTax will lead to a massive black market.
When the corporate income taxes and payroll taxes are gone, the prices of goods will drop.
Also, the tax is inclusive, meaning that it is tallied in to the price of goods before the point of sale, so people won't notice it any more than they notice the rise in the price of goods from corporations having to pay their income taxes and payroll taxes.
I think one of the first steps Dr. Paul should take as President is try to get the FairTax passed.  This will make it easy to get rid of the IRS and income taxes immediately... then we can work on phasing out the FairTax with much lower spending.

----------


## Northern Marlin

Greetings to all,

I would like to see the campaign produce ads that simplify the argument for abolishing the Federal Reserve. Perhaps something like this:

Everyone knows the federal government currently spends more than it collects in taxes. How do they do it? The federal government issues bonds which are purchased by the Federal Reserve. Where does the Federal Reserve get the money? They print it! It’s created out of thin air! This new money is added to the money supply, devaluing the dollars held by everyone else. Inflating the money supply is a hidden tax, and it hurts the poor and middle class the most.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

My suggestion would be to come out with a specific tax plan that says how quickly the IRS will be eliminated and the departments that would be eliminated/phased out. It would be nice to compare it to the other repubs' plans of much more minor reductions in the rate amd hopefully generate discussion about Dr. Paul.

----------


## scandinaviany3

> Jessie Ventura for VP... Announce it right before Super Tuesday



if he cleaned up would be a good spokesperson in Minn.

----------


## burningfur

Professional Campaign Staff.

We need to win a state pronto.

----------


## H Roark

*Students for RP page is SLOW + UNNAVIGABLE + ERRORS*

I'd like to offer a few important observations...

1) When you click a respective region [ex. West Coast] of the U.S. map of the Students for Ron Paul page ( http://www.ronpaul2008.com/students/ ) the user is taken to a page offering ALL the chapters instead of the specific region chosen.

2) Once the user makes it to the chapters page ( http://www.ronpaul2008.com/snippets/...mpus-chapters/ ) the user must wait a long time for the page to load, this is probably due to the TWO DIFFERENT Google Maps waiting to be populated.

3) The headline at the top of the chapters page ( http://www.ronpaul2008.com/snippets/...mpus-chapters/ ) says "Video › Students for Ron Paul Campus Chapters"  when there is NO video content to be seen whatsoever.

Please fix these issues as that a critical part of the Ron Paul Revolution is fueled by college students like myself, thank you.

----------


## Detonator

*Sunday newspaper ads.* People underestimate the readership of these papers.

----------


## MrHellebusch

Trevor Lyman has a clear ability to raise funds and motivate the masses. Has Congressman Paul even met the man yet?

Add Trevor Lyman to the campaign staff, and have a press conference to announce it.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Implement a 24 hour turnaround policy for all piece of email and telephone calls received.


While answering constituent mail was one of my (many) weaknesses, I think this is an excellent idea to help mitigate a lot of the other problems in a very real, concrete way.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> The percentage of votes keeps going down by 2%, the campaign definitely needs to do something stat!
> 
> 10% in Iowa
> 8% in NH...
> 6% in MI?


OMG, you're right:

4% in SC  (but not NV--maybe the "angrydragon rule" only applies to primaries, not caucuses?)

----------


## MrHellebusch

> Superbowl ad.
> 
> Superbowl Ad.
> 
> SUPERBOWL AD.
> 
> Yes, it costs 3 million for a 30 second ad but that will get WAY more attention with ONE BLOW than spending millions in each state.
> 
> If paul agrees to a *GOOD* superbowl ad I'll make sure it gets the money.
> ...


SECONDED! It would have to be in the nature of Super Bowl ads... not like a traditional political ad. This would mean paying a MAJOR advertising firm to develop it.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Greetings to all,
> 
> I would like to see the campaign produce ads that simplify the argument for abolishing the Federal Reserve. Perhaps something like this:
> 
> Everyone knows the federal government currently spends more than it collects in taxes. How do they do it? The federal government issues bonds which are purchased by the Federal Reserve. Where does the Federal Reserve get the money? They print it! Its created out of thin air! This new money is added to the money supply, devaluing the dollars held by everyone else. Inflating the money supply is a hidden tax, and it hurts the poor and middle class the most.


Welcome to the forum, very good early post!

----------


## libertyanne

There are new articles etc. on the website that no one will ever see because they don't know they are there.

All you need is a "What's new" button which links to a page with every change to the website listed in chronological order (with the date added).

----------


## christogarcia

To Whom it May Concern,

I've worked as a director on over 30 TV series, and three feature films.  The "Ron Paul Georgia Commercial," is similar to New Hampshire's "he's catching on" ad, and I regret to say they hurt the campaign more than they help.  ( EG. The audio with the opening couple is off of the camera mic, which is very unprofessional.)  My brother is a major Hollywood player, and when I was introducing him to Ron Paul he said about the New Hampshire ad... "It's BADDDD."  I'm not sure who you have on your production end, but I highly recommend you get some pros looking at cuts before they go out, and I'd be happy to help in any way."

----------


## marhlfld

The Campaign needs to step up and take over donation goals again. Remember what started the moneybombs in the first place? The Inkwell and Quill pen, then the Statue of Liberty. The Campaign needs to set up a new widget. Something like the Liberty Bell, make it RING for FREEDOM! or some such thing like that. We need to build a new momentum for later money bombs from grassroots, so set up a widget that new supporters can have fun watching fill up daily like we did in early Fall '07.

----------


## angrydragon

What's the update on this?

HQ needs to contact Tom McClintock for an endorsement!

----------


## Derek Johnson

Get on more talk radio.  Especially the single market shows.  I get the nagging complaint from the single market show host that go like "we've contacted the Paul people a dozen times....and they never call us back."

Take 10-15 minutes to go on these shows and preach the obvious advantages of our platform.  Many listeners of these shows will call and complain to the host that there is no "real conservative" in the race.  

This is our chance.

----------


## jkm1864

He should swoop down when the other idiots lie and expose them as liars. We all hate liars and it would lower the opinion of the canidates while making Ron Paul look good in the long run. They can't attack Him because He stays with his message and they know He is an expert in that field.

----------


## coffeewithchess

Get RP a speech coach...don't ask questions that 90% of Americans don't understand...

----------


## bgoldwater

> Get RP a speech coach...don't ask questions that 90% of Americans don't understand...


Absolutely.  He also needs to stand up straight.

----------


## Geronimo

Bump.

----------


## Dutchie

I agree with everyone that speaking in "normal people talk" will simplify the message considerably. I mean you can just say, the government doesn't have any money to pay for the war, so they got a loan. the other candidates answer to pay off this loan, is to get another loan. and then we'll have to get another loan to pay off that loan, it just doesn't make any sense. 

so many times watching RP speak, i think, oh, i know what he means because i have watched all the videos and read the articles, but people unfamiliar with RP concepts are surely lost.

----------


## angrydragon

> The percentage of votes keeps going down by 2%, the campaign definitely needs to do something stat!
> 
> 10% in Iowa
> 8% in NH...
> 6% in MI?





> OMG, you're right:
> 
> 4% in SC  (but not NV--maybe the "angrydragon rule" only applies to primaries, not caucuses?)



Looks like the rule is holding true...3% in Florida.

Maybe the new management will change for the better now and get 10X  the percent (30%+).

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Looks like the rule is holding true...3% in Florida.
> 
> Maybe the new management will change for the better now and get 10X  the percent (30%+).


Nowhere to go but up, right?!  Seriously, I think well of Mark Elam and hear good things of Mr. Tate.  The new ads, the good ones, reflect the new management.  Good to finally have adult supervision at HQ.

----------


## CaliforniaGold

Just a suggestion.

I was astonished when i saw Dr. Paul on the floor of the Congress in a grey suit with his glasses on. He looked so dignified and handsome and very presidential. He blew Romney out of the water.

I wish he would wear his glasses more often!

Other then that..I think he is doing everything exactly right.
Be yourself. that is why we love you

----------


## coffeewithchess

SPEECH coach, just for the debates...please, please, please!

----------


## Bradley in DC

Probably a bit late, but someone needs to proof emails who knows how to spell the states that they are coordinating.

----------


## Cowlesy

> Probably a bit late, but someone needs to proof emails who knows how to spell the states that they are coordinating.


lol yeah, swing-and-a-miss on that one

----------


## coffeewithchess

Can you please run at LEAST one national tv ad...PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE!

----------


## Ninja Homer

bump from the past

----------

